# Un mondo libero



## Spider (25 Settembre 2012)

ma ci avete mai pensato ad un mondo libero?

Ad un mondo diverso... fatto da noi.
Dove non ci  sia posto per l'ipocrisia e le menzogne,
 dove ognuno possa sperimentare veramente quello che è.
il tradimento allora potrebbe avere una valenza diversa..
Si fa l'amore con tutti, se si vuole, si sperimenta, ci si conosce, si sceglie liberamente la propria strada
e non ci sono drammi, tensioni, non c'è idea di possesso e di controllo.. tutto allora è facile, lineare.
Non soffro, non soffri, perchè tutto rientra nella natura delle cose, del mondo...
quando si sta insieme, c'è la certezza fauta di averti accanto.. quel poco..quel tanto.. non importa.


----------



## dave.one (25 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ma ci avete mai pensato ad un mondo libero?
> 
> Ad un mondo diverso... fatto da noi.
> Dove non ci  sia posto per l'ipocrisia e le menzogne,
> ...


Già.
Ma il paradosso della libertà è che non si è mai liberi da se stessi.


----------



## Spider (25 Settembre 2012)

dave.one ha detto:


> Già.
> Ma il paradosso della libertà è che non si è mai liberi da se stessi.


..eppure pensa se per assurdo.. avessi lasciato a tua moglie, 
 la possibilità di sperimentare.. e so che molti rideranno di questo.

in un mondo libero, questo potrebbe succedere.. e non è "non amore", forse lo è ancora di più.
Se tu non avessi provato dolore e rabbia... ma profondamente,
 sentivi di amarla in tutto quello che a te sembravano i suoi difetti e le sue meschinità..

Non sei libero, perchè hai deciso di essere libero,
ma appunto quando sei libero da te stesso, dalle tue convinzioni, dai tuoi pregiudizi, dalle tue meschinità.


----------



## Zod (25 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ma ci avete mai pensato ad un mondo libero?
> 
> Ad un mondo diverso... fatto da noi.
> Dove non ci  sia posto per l'ipocrisia e le menzogne,
> ...


E si va beh...ma poi che gusto c'é? La cattiveria insita in un tradimento, non é la conseguenza della realizzazione di un desiderio proibito. Semmai il tradimento é la conseguenza della manifestazione di cattiveria. Quale modo migliore per fare del male al partner? E se lo amiamo, quale modo migliore per fare del male a se stessi?

Se fosse lecito tradire, non si tradirebbe, si troverebbe un altro mezzo per fare e farsi del male, sempre in modo discreto.


S*B


----------



## dave.one (25 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ..eppure pensa se per assurdo.. avessi lasciato a tua moglie,
> la possibilità di sperimentare.. e so che molti riderranno di questo.
> 
> in un mondo libero, questo potrebbe succedere.. e non è "non amore", forse lo è ancora di più.
> ...


Sai, l'uomo vive essenzialmente per se stesso. Quindi in un certo senso, è un egoista.
E già questo è una limitazione alla libertà. Perché l'egoismo non ti permette di esserne libero. Non desideriamo separarci dalla nostra vita.
Quindi, detto questo - e parlo personalmente - non riesco assolutamente ad immaginare un mondo così come lo hai molto candidamente descritto.
Comunque apprezzo la tua riflessione. Pur se mi riesce, in tutta onestà, difficile immaginare un mondo simile.


----------



## Spider (25 Settembre 2012)

dave.one ha detto:


> Sai, l'uomo vive essenzialmente per se stesso. Quindi in un certo senso, è un egoista.
> E già questo è una limitazione alla libertà. Perché l'egoismo non ti permette di esserne libero. Non desideriamo separarci dalla nostra vita.
> Quindi, detto questo - e parlo personalmente - non riesco assolutamente ad immaginare un mondo così come lo hai molto candidamente descritto.
> Comunque apprezzo la tua riflessione. Pur se mi riesce, in tutta onestà, difficile immaginare un mondo simile.


..infatti, amico mio, dovevi semplicemente provare a "librarti", niente di più era richiesto...
un sogno, un immagine... una possibilità per non soffrire e vivere meglio.
è possibile?
nessuno vuole toglierti dalle tue ferree convinzioni.
lasciati andare,
cosa saresti?


----------



## dave.one (25 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ..infatti, amico mio, dovevi semplicemente provare a "librarti", niente di più era richiesto...
> un sogno, un immagine... una possibilità per non soffrire e vivere meglio.
> è possibile?
> nessuno vuole toglierti dalle tue ferree convinzioni.
> ...


Provoco: la sofferenza passa sempre da una negata libertà?
E se uno godesse di totale libertà, non soffrirebbe mai?
Ok concetti estremamente profondi a quest'ora. Ma il sasso è stato lanciato...


----------



## JON (25 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ma ci avete mai pensato ad un mondo libero?
> 
> Ad un mondo diverso... fatto da noi.
> Dove non ci  sia posto per l'ipocrisia e le menzogne,
> ...


Non è fattibile credo. Penso sia insalubre per un essere umano. In un mondo dove lo spirito di sacrificio non è contemplato un'esssere umano, come lo siamo no orai, suppongo che possa percorrere una strada a senso unico all'insegna dell'involuzione.

Senza stimoli non concludiamo, senza sfide non costruiamo. Abbiamo bisogno di aspirare ad essere migliori di quello che siamo. In tema di tradimento abbiamo bisogno che la mente impari a controllare il corpo ma non sappiamo farlo se non contraddicendoci. Allo stato attuale sappiamo solo che il sesso per noi è fisiologicamente necessario e che di fatto si fa strada in ogni caso tra noi affinchè la stirpe sopravviva.

E' chiaro che il tuo è piuttosto un delirio in risposta alla sofferenza ricevuta, ma credo che le tue ipotesi siano inapplicabili per i motivi succitati in quanto quella strada non sarebbe il meglio per noi dal momento che non costituisce evoluzione. Quindi non contraddico i tuoi intenti e lo scopo ipotizzato, bensi i mezzi.


----------



## Spider (25 Settembre 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Non è fattibile credo. Penso sia insalubre per un essere umano. In un mondo dove lo spirito di sacrificio non è contemplato un'esssere umano, come lo siamo no orai, suppongo che possa percorrere una strada a senso unico all'insegna dell'involuzione.
> 
> Senza stimoli non concludiamo, senza sfide non costruiamo. Abbiamo bisogno di aspirare ad essere migliori di quello che siamo. In tema di tradimento abbiamo bisogno che la mente impari a controllare il corpo ma non sappiamo farlo se non contraddicendoci. Allo stato attuale sappiamo solo che il sesso per noi è fisiologicamente necessario e che di fatto si fa strada in ogni caso tra noi affinchè la stirpe sopravviva.
> 
> E' chiaro che il tuo è piuttosto un delirio in risposta alla sofferenza ricevuta, ma credo che le tue ipotesi siano inapplicabili per i motivi succitati in quanto quella strada non sarebbe il meglio per noi dal momento che non costituisce evoluzione. Quindi non contraddico i tuoi intenti e lo scopo ipotizzato, bensi i mezzi.


capisco che sia difficile pensare, anche solo per un attimo.. ad un ipotesi così..
ma certo non mi aspettavo tanta, tanta razionalità.
Spero che tu non l'abbia messa nella tua personale storia.. e che anche l'istinto, un giorno si sia fatto sentire.
Non si riesce non dico a pensare.. ma neanche a sognare.. quel sogno illusorio e vacuo.. che forse aiuterebbe.
sogna Jon, sogna...


----------



## JON (25 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> capisco che sia difficile pensare, anche solo per un attimo.. ad un ipotesi così..
> ma certo non mi aspettavo tanta, tanta razionalità.
> Spero che tu non l'abbia messa nella tua personale storia.. e che anche l'istinto, un giorno si sia fatto sentire.
> Non si riesce non dico a pensare.. ma neanche a sognare.. quel sogno illusorio e vacuo.. che forse aiuterebbe.
> sogna Jon, sogna...


Bravo Spider. Probabilmente il mio essere razionale di oggi è un "difetto". 

Ma io sono stato sognatore, non immagini quanto. Ai limiti del possibile. Non è andata come pensavo, ma ti assicuro che anche quello era un mio difetto. Oggi sono meglio disposto ad accettare i casi della vita, un atteggiamento che se ci pensi bene assomiglia molto al tuo mondo immaginario del vivi e lascia vivere. Invece ho smesso di tentare di controllare il mondo mentre so che posso farlo benissimo con me stesso. In questo caso, se voglio, posso assecondare le aspettative del mio prossimo in un contesto costruttivo conoscendo le mie capacità e possibilità in un clima di relativa sincerità.

Il solo nostro scopo è quello di evolvere, non possiamo pretendere il cambiamento istantaneo, siamo solo dei minuscoli tasselli. Ma l'unica cosa che possiamo fare è contribuire con le nostre forze per aspirare ad essere migliori, ed evolvere. In ogni caso non posso sognare un mondo all'insegna del lassismo. La prova ce l'hai in tutte le performances umane dove, se non c'è sacrificio, non hai beneficio.

Forse tu puoi meglio comprendere.....NO PAIN, NO GAIN


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ma ci avete mai pensato ad un mondo libero?
> 
> Ad un mondo diverso... fatto da noi.
> Dove non ci  sia posto per l'ipocrisia e le menzogne,
> ...


Stai descrivendo un mondo anaffettivo. Boh... c'è gente che vive così... anche se l'anaffettività è vista come problema psicologico, un aspetto di personalità malata. Perchè senza la parte affettiva, che implica senz'altro dolore, la tua coscienza di te è a senso unico, distorta. Ma mi chiedo piuttosto: io non vorrei mai non aver vissuto certe cose. Ok, ho pagato un prezzo... ma ne è valsa la pena. quello che ho vissuto nessuno potrà cancellarlo, se non avessi vissuto non sarebbe ben peggio?


----------



## Spider (25 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Stai descrivendo un mondo anaffettivo. Boh... c'è gente che vive così... anche se l'anaffettività è vista come problema psicologico, un aspetto di personalità malata. Perchè senza la parte affettiva, che implica senz'altro dolore, la tua coscienza di te è a senso unico, distorta. Ma mi chiedo piuttosto: io non vorrei mai non aver vissuto certe cose. Ok, ho pagato un prezzo... ma ne è valsa la pena. quello che ho vissuto nessuno potrà cancellarlo, se non avessi vissuto non sarebbe ben peggio?


se non l'avessi vissuto sarebbe stato molto meglio.
non sei migliore perchè no lo hai vissuto,anzi
ti struggi e ti affanni nelle tue convinzioni, nel tuo dolore.
razionalizzi certo... ma una traccia rimane
pensa se non ci fosse traccia
e non perchè non vuoi vedrela, ma perchè ha un valore, una diversa fisionomia.

perchè l tradimento è sentito cosi grave?
perchè permetti che questo cambi la tua vita?


----------



## geko (25 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ma ci avete mai pensato ad un mondo libero?
> 
> Ad un mondo diverso... fatto da noi.
> Dove non ci  sia posto per l'ipocrisia e le menzogne,
> ...



Ma sarebbe come vivere allo stato brado. E lo spazio per i sentimenti, le paure, il dolore anche?

E poi sticazzi la felicità. Piuttosto preferisco la _limitante_ teoria del "nessuno può toccare ciò che è mio". 
Del resto io non le ho mai capite troppo le ideologie collettiviste, sai? Anzi.
Non sarei felice per niente. Questo è certo.


----------



## Lucrezia (25 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ma ci avete mai pensato ad un mondo libero?
> Ad un mondo diverso... fatto da noi.
> Dove non ci  sia posto per l'ipocrisia e le menzogne,
> dove ognuno possa sperimentare veramente quello che è.
> ...


Ma il mondo è libero in tal senso. Ci sono persone che gestiscono in questo modo la loro vita sessual-sentimentale. Ognuno è artefice della sua vita di coppia (aperta), dunque se questo tu davvero desideri, questo tu troverai e creerai. Tuttavia, non è mica così semplice ;-) Non è casuale il fatto che siano stati istituiti il matrimonio e la coppia chiusa. Gestire una vita che include più partner, di cui magari alcuni fissi, alcuni saltuari, e alcuni da una botta e via, complica di gran lunga l'esistenza. Cioè, già è complicato con una persona sola. Se poi vai e ti trombi più o meno abitualmente diciamo cinque persone nello stesso momento, potenzialmente devi gestire, oltre ovviamente a tutti i momenti belli bellissimi, anche i malumori di tutti e cinque, i tiramenti di culo di tutti e cinque, la voglia di vederti e di fare cose insieme di tutti e cinque, le litigate con tutti e cinque, e le rotture. Poi l'ideale sarebbe che i partner che frequenti diciamo abitualmente vadano d'accordo fra loro, altrimenti se sei sempre costretto a organizzarli esclusivamente separatemente diventa un lavoro. Io ho fatto questo genere di pensieri alcune volte. Di fatto, ho conosciuto un uomo che ha tre donne contemporanamente, due delle quali da anni. Loro lo sanno,  e vanno d'amore e d'accordo, tutto bene. Un'altra persona che conosco invece è stato per anni in una coppia aperta, e i due si raccontavano anche allegramente di con chi stavano scopando al momento. Però poi sono crollati per la gelosia. Il fatto è, avere più persone contemporaneamente e felicemente secondo me è fattibile e anche bello, ma non è facilmente attuabile. Devono essere le persone "giuste" a farlo, non so se mi spiego. Richiede un certo equilibrio psicologico da parte di tutti i partner. Anche perchè la gelosia non è di derivazine culturale, ma è (in parte, oltre ad una buona dose di orgoglio e mancanza di autostima) una cosetta che ci ha innestato l'evoluzione nel cervello per portare dei vantaggi alla specie, nello specifico, l'accudimento della prole. Indi per cui, credo, ciò che tu dici sarebbe attuabile, anzi forse accadrebbe naturalmente, in un mono popolato unicamente o in larga maggioranza daesseri umani estremamente elevati spiritualmente, che amano sè stessi e sono capaci di dare amore a tutti, in pratica senza fare preferenze, e forse senza fare distinzione alcuna.


----------



## Spider (25 Settembre 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Ma sarebbe come vivere allo stato brado. E lo spazio per i sentimenti, le paure, il dolore anche?
> 
> E poi sticazzi la felicità. Piuttosto preferisco la _limitante_ teoria del "nessuno può toccare ciò che è mio".
> Del resto io non le ho mai capite troppo le ideologie collettiviste, sai? Anzi.
> Non sarei felice per niente. Questo è certo.


certo geko, che detto da te..._nessuno può toccare ciò che è mio_.. suona un pò strano..
ma allora è vero... che due pesi... due misure.
Mi sa che tu se fossi stato fatto cornuto... saresti molto, molto, molto... peggio di me.
allora è vero che duole... 
alla fine il democratico sono io...


----------



## Spider (25 Settembre 2012)

Lucrezia ha detto:


> Ma il mondo è libero in tal senso. Ci sono persone che gestiscono in questo modo la loro vita sessual-sentimentale. Ognuno è artefice della sua vita di coppia (aperta), dunque se questo tu davvero desideri, questo tu troverai e creerai. Tuttavia, non è mica così semplice ;-) Non è casuale il fatto che siano stati istituiti il matrimonio e la coppia chiusa. Gestire una vita che include più partner, di cui magari alcuni fissi, alcuni saltuari, e alcuni da una botta e via, complica di gran lunga l'esistenza. Cioè, già è complicato con una persona sola. Se poi vai e ti trombi più o meno abitualmente diciamo cinque persone nello stesso momento, potenzialmente devi gestire, oltre ovviamente a tutti i momenti belli bellissimi, anche i malumori di tutti e cinque, i tiramenti di culo di tutti e cinque, la voglia di vederti e di fare cose insieme di tutti e cinque, le litigate con tutti e cinque, e le rotture. Poi l'ideale sarebbe che i partner che frequenti diciamo abitualmente vadano d'accordo fra loro, altrimenti se sei sempre costretto a organizzarli esclusivamente separatemente diventa un lavoro. Io ho fatto questo genere di pensieri alcune volte. Di fatto, ho conosciuto un uomo che ha tre donne contemporanamente, due delle quali da anni. Loro lo sanno,  e vanno d'amore e d'accordo, tutto bene. Un'altra persona che conosco invece è stato per anni in una coppia aperta, e i due si raccontavano anche allegramente di con chi stavano scopando al momento. Però poi sono crollati per la gelosia. Il fatto è, avere più persone contemporaneamente e felicemente secondo me è fattibile e anche bello, ma non è facilmente attuabile. Devono essere le persone "giuste" a farlo, non so se mi spiego. Richiede un certo equilibrio psicologico da parte di tutti i partner. Anche perchè la gelosia non è di derivazine culturale, ma è (in parte, oltre ad una buona dose di orgoglio e mancanza di autostima) una cosetta che ci ha innestato l'evoluzione nel cervello per portare dei vantaggi alla specie, nello specifico, l'accudimento della prole. Indi per cui, credo, ciò che tu dici sarebbe attuabile, anzi forse accadrebbe naturalmente, in un mono popolato unicamente o in larga maggioranza daesseri umani estremamente elevati spiritualmente, che amano sè stessi e sono capaci di dare amore a tutti, in pratica senza fare preferenze, e forse senza fare distinzione alcuna.



io non ho mai citato rapporti promiscui, cose a tre.. o libertà all'interno della coppia.
Immaginavo solo e semplicemente un mondo, 
dove anche l'esperienza del tradimento avesse un senso, una logica, un fine.
Fine di un amore? ok...
scelta consapevole di restare con te? ok
ad esempio...
perchè al tradimento dobbiamo legare per forza il concetto di amore?
cosa vorresti per il tuo amore?
che sia felice...spero?
In realtà si vuole solo ed esclusivamente che sia felice con te.


----------



## geko (25 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> certo geko, che detto da te..._nessuno può toccare ciò che è mio_.. suona un pò strano..
> ma allora è vero... che due pesi... due misure.
> *Mi sa che tu se fossi stato fatto cornuto... saresti molto, molto, molto... peggio di me.*
> allora è vero che duole...
> alla fine il democratico sono io...


Il neretto è verissimo, Spider. Infatti non me la sento di contraddirti. Bisogna trovarcisi nella situazione (ma anche no) tuttavia credo che non riuscirei mai ad accettarlo o superarlo, e conoscendomi opterei per l'autodistruzione totale. 
Però sono anche altrettanto sicuro che sarei molto arrabbiato con _ciò che è mio_, e non tanto con _l'altro_. Questo per riprendere il discorso dell'altra volta tra te e me.
Comunque probabilmente questo è anche uno dei motivi per cui ti leggo sempre molto attentamente. Forse siamo due facce della stessa medaglia.
Non ti piace questa interpretazione?


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> se non l'avessi vissuto sarebbe stato molto meglio.
> non sei migliore perchè no lo hai vissuto,anzi
> ti struggi e ti affanni nelle tue convinzioni, nel tuo dolore.
> razionalizzi certo... ma una traccia rimane
> ...


Spider, qualunque cosa è meglio del vuoto, la sofferenza è inevitabile, fa parte della vita. Devi imparare a gestirla, a non farti gestire da lei. Col cavolo che se non avessi vissuto sarebbe stato meglio: cosa ricorderei adesso, cosa ricorderò domani? Prova a ricordare un momento di gioia, ricordarlo e basta, senza compararlo con quello che stai vivendo ora. Bon, per quel ricordo vale la pena. Guarda che c'è chi non li ha, certi ricordi. Quelli sono i tasselli della tua vita, man mano che il tempo passa i ricordi dolorosi vengono affievoliti e rimossi perchè questa è la parte pietosa della nostra memoria, mentre certe immagini e certi profumi li ricorderemo per sempre.


----------



## notte (26 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ma ci avete mai pensato ad un mondo libero?
> 
> Ad un mondo diverso... fatto da noi.
> Dove non ci  sia posto per l'ipocrisia e le menzogne,
> ...


mondo libero dal comune senso del possesso.
la sofferenza non deriva dall'amore, ma dall'attaccamento.
la tua donna, la tua casa, la tua macchina...
un io ipertrofico, multi-proprietario, multi-vulnerabile.


----------



## Spider (26 Settembre 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Impossibile un mondo così perfetto.
> 
> Non potresti inibire i sentimenti e sono quelli che *danno la voglia di controllo e possesso.
> *
> Anche se fossimo liberi, nascerebbero ugualmente gli stessi problemi che abbiamo ora.


toy, amore mio.. è proprio il controllo e la voglia di possesso...
che cerco di combattere.
se veramente fossimo liberi... tutto questo non ci sarebbe.


----------



## free (26 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> se non l'avessi vissuto sarebbe stato molto meglio.
> non sei migliore perchè no lo hai vissuto,anzi
> ti struggi e ti affanni nelle tue convinzioni, nel tuo dolore.
> razionalizzi certo... ma una traccia rimane
> ...



anch'io me lo sono chiesta 
secondo me perchè siamo corpo e mente
la mente è più libera del corpo, ma ne dipende
come una malattia ci può gettare nello sconforto (temporaneo si spera), così il "tradimento libero", come lo hai descritto tu se ho ben inteso, avrebbe necessariamente influenze (negative) anche sulla mente

ho letto che per provare a sopportare il dolore (anche la tortura) bisogna staccare la mente dal corpo, pensare che il corpo non esista più: il dolore si sente lo stesso, ma è come se fosse inferto "solo" al corpo e non alla mente, ergo la mente ne esce indenne, ed è questo il modo per superare esperienze orribili
o qualcosa del genere


----------



## notte (26 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> la mente è più libera del corpo, ma ne dipende


pensi che sia il corpo a provare gelosia, attaccamento?


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> anch'io me lo sono chiesta
> secondo me perchè siamo corpo e mente
> la mente è più libera del corpo, ma ne dipende
> come una malattia ci può gettare nello sconforto (temporaneo si spera), così il "tradimento libero", come lo hai descritto tu se ho ben inteso, avrebbe necessariamente influenze (negative) anche sulla mente
> ...


non ti ho capito


----------



## Diletta (26 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ma ci avete mai pensato ad un mondo libero?
> 
> Ad un mondo diverso... fatto da noi.
> Dove non ci  sia posto per l'ipocrisia e le menzogne,
> ...



Il tuo è un concetto che ho esplorato anch'io e non ho smesso di farlo.
Il tradimento non ha la stessa valenza in tutte le culture di questa terra e questo fa capire come sia relativo come concetto, a differenza di tanti altri che sono universalmente validi allo stesso modo.
Per noi occidentali ha una accezione negativa, è moralmente condannato, nonostante stia diventando un fenomeno di massa, per altri non è visto così.
Mi viene in mente il mondo musulmano le cui donne sono da sempre abituate a quello che per noi donne occidentali appare inconcepibile e offensivo: dividere il proprio uomo con altre donne. Eppure per loro è normale, noi ci scanneremmo, non si durerebbe insieme neanche un giorno...accecate dalla gelosia oltre al fatto che non potremmo mai accettare la mancanza di pari diritti.   
Ma è una società del tutto diversa dalla nostra.

Noi non siamo affatto pronti per operare dei cambiamenti epocali, non so se arriveremo mai a quanto descrivi tu in fatto di libertà, può anche essere.  
Quello che possiamo fare è pensare alla coppia come un microcosmo e crearsi le proprie regole. 
Questo è possibile.
Io penso che sperimentare sia per l'essere umano una delle caratteristiche più importanti per farlo sentire vivo. 
Si sperimenta fin da piccoli e non si vorrebbe mai smettere anche da adulti.
Non si può far finta che non sia così...
Eppure da adulti cambia tutto: le convenzioni ci obbligano a certi percorsi stabiliti e naturalmente, dopo un po' di strada, è probabile che si faccia delle deviazioni.

Sarebbe bellissimo un mondo senza dover ricorrere alle menzogne e agli inganni.
Un mondo trasparente, onesto. Nessuno dovrebbe più mentire se vuole sperimentare.
Ma come la mettiamo con l'idea che quella persona debba essere nostra e nostra soltanto...chi ama vuole possedere anima e corpo l'altro.
E' dunque una sfida, una grande prova per l'amore.
Assolutamente la più grande...


----------



## free (26 Settembre 2012)

ci riprovo:

posso anche pensare che il mio partner faccia sesso liberamente, dando via "solo" il suo corpo, ma rimanendo sempre il mio compagno etc. etc.
tuttavia il corpo è troppo legato alla mente, e quindi questo pensiero non regge, secondo me


----------



## lunaiena (26 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ma ci avete mai pensato ad un mondo libero?
> 
> Ad un mondo diverso... fatto da noi.
> Dove non ci  sia posto per l'ipocrisia e le menzogne,
> ...



Scusa ma la tua libertà te la crei tu...
sei tu che vuoi possedere e sei tu che  vuoi soffrire...

Il mio mondo è libero ...


----------



## lunaiena (26 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> anch'io me lo sono chiesta
> secondo me perchè siamo corpo e mente
> la mente è più libera del corpo, ma ne dipende
> come una malattia ci può gettare nello sconforto (temporaneo si spera), così il "tradimento libero", come lo hai descritto tu se ho ben inteso, avrebbe necessariamente influenze (negative) anche sulla mente
> ...



Esattamente cOsì ...


----------



## Spider (26 Settembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Scusa ma la tua libertà te la crei tu...
> sei tu che vuoi possedere e sei tu che  vuoi soffrire...
> 
> Il mio mondo è libero ...


...infatti stai con tuo marito...:mrgreen:
e scopi con l'amante.
più libera di cosi...


----------



## Ultimo (26 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ma ci avete mai pensato ad un mondo libero?
> 
> Ad un mondo diverso... fatto da noi.
> Dove non ci  sia posto per l'ipocrisia e le menzogne,
> ...


Viviamo in un mondo libero Spider. Ed abbiamo per fortuna nostra un cervello che ci ragiona, se poi noi non vogliamo ascoltarlo, la colpa è soltanto nostra.


----------



## Ultimo (26 Settembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Scusa ma la tua libertà te la crei tu...
> sei tu che vuoi possedere e sei tu che  vuoi soffrire...
> 
> Il mio mondo è libero ...


:up:


----------



## Rabarbaro (26 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ma ci avete mai pensato ad un mondo libero?
> 
> Ad un mondo diverso... fatto da noi.


Mi piace l'idea di libertà che esprimi.
E non sono neppure così schiavo della ragione, della logica e della coerenza (brutte bestie codeste: gabbie per i leoni che abbiano dentro) da non riuscire ad immaginarmi un mondo costruito a mia immagine e somiglianza.
Sarebbe un mondo bellissimo questo!
Il superfluo e l'inutile prenderebbero il posto della necessità e del bisogno, si potrebbe vivere benissimo anche solo collezionando francobolli!
Alla comunicazione chiara e diretta si sostituirebbe la brumosità ambrata e ed una prospettiva aerea leonardiana del significante tale da rendere fosco anche il termine più banale per indicare il saluto.
Gli accoppiamenti sarebbero ritualizzati e formalizzati in modo neppure tanto burocratico tra sconosciuti quelle una o due volte all'anno in cui non se ne può fare a meno e giusto a scopi riproduttivi.
Le donne, per non indurre a lascivia, verrebbero conformate tra l'androgena e la virago, mentre gli uomini avrebbero un grazioso astuccio penico passato dall'ssnn.
La menzogna sarebbe suprflua come i cuscinetti di adipe sulle natiche e la chiarezza d'intenti, tanto foriera di incomprensioni, sarebbe punita con frizionamenti di sugna sulle cervicali rasate.
Anche spugnature con aceto potrebbero essere d'aiuto nel caso.
Le polluzioni notturne non sarebbero più sanzionate e quelle volontarie non alimenterebbero più il mercato delle lenti dottriche bifocali.
Per un punto esterno ad una retta, poi, potrebbero passare tulle le rette parallele ad essa che si desiderano, oggi, per esempio potrebbero passarcene sette.
Il dolore non esisterebbe, e certe malattie invalidanti e perniciose, quali il prurito allo scroto, non sarebbero più causa di sofferenze e morte.
Il diritto di voto non esisterebbe, e non mi riferisco solo alle donne, e neppure il diritto di veto, e qui mi riferisco proprio alle donne invece.
I vegani sarebbero condotti alla ragione e dovrebbero mangiare anche latte e uova, loro derivati compresi, e l'onu diventerebbe la sede del centro studi sull'eufemismo.
Tutti avrebbero la libertà che si meritano.
E, se sopravvivono fino al secondo giorno, anche di più.


----------



## Spider (26 Settembre 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Mi piace l'idea di libertà che esprimi.
> E non sono neppure così schiavo della ragione, della logica e della coerenza (brutte bestie codeste: gabbie per i leoni che abbiano dentro) da non riuscire ad immaginarmi un mondo costruito a mia immagine e somiglianza.
> Sarebbe un mondo bellissimo questo!
> Il superfluo e l'inutile prenderebbero il posto della necessità e del bisogno, si potrebbe vivere benissimo anche solo collezionando francobolli!
> ...



...non è certo questo, il mondo che fantasticavo, che ipotizzavo...

mi rendo conto forse solo ora che ognuno ha una sua personalissima idea del concetto di "libertà".

ad esempio io non mi sento "libero" in questo mondo... ma vedo che non per tutti è così.

Per alcuni, la libertà è poter fare "come cazzo mi pare"... 
per altri arrivare a non esprimere più nessun sentimento, nessun dolore,
magari molti con tanta "libertà" non saprebbero neanche cosa cazzo farci.


----------



## Minerva (26 Settembre 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Mi piace l'idea di libertà che esprimi.
> E non sono neppure così schiavo della ragione, della logica e della coerenza (brutte bestie codeste: gabbie per i leoni che abbiano dentro) da non riuscire ad immaginarmi un mondo costruito a mia immagine e somiglianza.
> Sarebbe un mondo bellissimo questo!
> Il superfluo e l'inutile prenderebbero il posto della necessità e del bisogno, si potrebbe vivere benissimo anche solo collezionando francobolli!
> ...


anche i muti potranno  parlare mentre i sordi già lo fanno


----------



## JON (26 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...non è certo questo, il mondo che fantasticavo, che ipotizzavo...
> 
> mi rendo conto forse solo ora che ognuno ha una sua personalissima idea del concetto di "libertà".
> 
> ...


Perchè forse sarebbe un concetto assoluto e fine a se stesso. In un contesto universale, dove vige la norma dell'equilibrio, avere la presunzione che possiamo condurre e condizionare la vita a nostro piacimento è solo un'utopia.

Ti rendi conto che cerchiamo sempre la perfezione in tutto? Per quanto possa sembrare risolutivo il tuo mondo immaginario punta alla perfezione, ma non all'equilibrio. A me pare più un difetto della nostra mente quello di vedere nell'assolutezza la nostra strada di realizzazione e risoluzione. In questo caso il difetto parte dalla tua mente, mentre con la tua ricerca tenti di esorcizzare definitivamente il dolore che hai provato e lo sconforto che ancora provi.

Senza dolore non apprezzeresti il benessere. Senza la tristezza, la felicità. Senza conoscere l'odio non rincorreresti l'amore.
Può esistere un mondo dove vi sia una sola di queste componenti?

E' questo che siamo oggi e rientriamo alla perfezione nel contesto universale dove l'equilibrio tra gli estremi risulta essere fisiologicamente la condizione migliore per noi. I nostri sogni si realizeranno nella nostra evoluzione, e il caso di fare nel nostro piccolo quello che riteniamo sempre "giusto".


----------



## Rabarbaro (26 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...non è certo questo, il mondo che fantasticavo, che ipotizzavo...
> 
> mi rendo conto forse solo ora che ognuno ha una sua personalissima idea del concetto di "libertà".
> 
> ...


Di certo, se io fossi il demiurgo, il mio mondo non sarebbe nè bello nè gradevole per gli altri, beh, magari non per tutti, cioè, a qualcuno potrebbe piacere, ma alla stragrande maggioranza, la maggioranza dei sopravvissuti alle mie epurazioni intendo, non piacerebbe molto, anzi, non piacerebbe affatto.
Per spiegare le incongruenze del mondo, gli antichi s'immaginavano déi capricciosi come gli uomini, e se un uomo fosse un dio, il kondo sarebbe davvero pieno di incongruenze.
La libertà è un concetto troppo legato ai propri bisogni, ed alla negazione di essi, per essere univoco.
Così come tanti sono i bisogni, e diversi per i più, così lo sono anche le loro soddisfazioni o limitazioni, in stretta dipendenza dall'ambiente sociale, geografico e culturale.
Combinazioni differenti daranno indicazioni dverse nello stesso soggetto, figurarsi in individui distinti.
La propria libertà cozzerebbe con quella altrui.
La libertà assoluta sarebbe nell'eterna solitudine o nell'asservimento perenne di tutti gli altri, il che non si sposerebbe bene nè con il desiderio di compagnia nè con il desiderio di libertà altrui.
A ben guardare la troppa libertà arriva davvero troppo presto...
Non solo c'è chi non saprebbe che farsene, ma non la si vorrebbe neppure.
Magari mi sbaglio.
Magari no.


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Settembre 2012)

Non essendoci nessuno da tradire, molti traditori non tradirebbero.

Mi spiego meglio: è mia ferma convinzione che molte storie di tradimento avvengono più per spinta di tradire il proprio partner che per voglia di provare qualcosa di nuovo.


Firmato:

Tubarao in the sky with diamonds.


----------



## exStermy (26 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...non è certo questo, il mondo che fantasticavo, che ipotizzavo...
> 
> mi rendo conto forse solo ora che ognuno ha una sua personalissima idea del concetto di "libertà".
> 
> ...


C'hanno provato a ondate nella storia con le Comuni o i simil Kibbutz...

pero' col condividere in certe, oltre che le cose materiali anche le mogli ed i mariti, logicamente se so' tutte trasformate in bordelli e se so' chiuse miseramente quando si instaurava ben altro che il solo sesso ...

sei in ritardo de na trentina d'anni e chissa' se nun te saresti trovato bene, io assolutamente no e nun ce so' mai entrato a far parte de ste boiate da sciroccati...


----------



## Annuccia (26 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ma ci avete mai pensato ad un mondo libero?
> 
> Ad un mondo diverso... fatto da noi.
> Dove non ci  sia posto per l'ipocrisia e le menzogne,
> ...


a te..piacerebbe un mondo così....?

spider che film hai guardato questa volta?


----------



## battiato63 (26 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ma ci avete mai pensato ad un mondo libero?
> 
> Ad un mondo diverso... fatto da noi.
> Dove non ci sia posto per l'ipocrisia e le menzogne,
> ...




l'isola che non c'è....


----------



## battiato63 (26 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> a te..piacerebbe un mondo così....?
> 
> spider che film hai guardato questa volta?



io direi cos'ha fumato piuttosto?


----------



## contepinceton (26 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ma ci avete mai pensato ad un mondo libero?
> 
> Ad un mondo diverso... fatto da noi.
> Dove non ci  sia posto per l'ipocrisia e le menzogne,
> ...


Ti consiglio un filmetto stupido ma molto istruttivo: una settimana da dio con Jim Kerrey...

Ma ti sottopongo una mia riflessione ancor più inquietante...
Ho sempre amato e venerato tutte le figure maledette della storia...
Bon sappi che se leggi la vita di tutti i dittatori di ogni epoca...tutti sono partiti con un fortissimo idealismo...
e tutti sono poi finiti in un certo modo, cruento e violento, perchè non sono riusciti a imporre il loro mondo ideale neppure con la violenza e la costrizione...

Tutti partiti con le tue parole...
Tutti...

Invece i grandi che sono partiti dall'accettazione del mondo così come è...
Sono passati tutti alla storia come uomini di pace...

Pensaci e leggi...


----------



## Spider (26 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ti consiglio un filmetto stupido ma molto istruttivo: una settimana da dio con Jim Kerrey...
> 
> Ma ti sottopongo una mia riflessione ancor più inquietante...
> Ho sempre amato e venerato tutte le figure maledette della storia...
> ...


non capisco perchè, ci sia tutta questa paura della libertà.

il mondo che io ho immaginato, non rasenta la pura anarchia o il dominio dei sentimeni.. fino alla loro completa negazione. 
niente di tutto questo, neanche il delirio di onnipotenza... essere come Dio e perchè?

quanti torti subbiamo ogni giorno? a quanti compromessi etici e sociali siamo venuti ai patti?

Il tradimento non si accetta socialmente eppure potrebbe esserlo:
come scoperta del tuo essere interiore, di cosa veramente vorresti e senza dargli un connotazione negativa.
prima ancora di lasciarti, sperimento questo.. per una risoluzione certo non per una doppia vita.

Invece proprio in questo mondo, che tanto pofessate libero proprio questo non succede...
vivi, tradisci ma non riesci a scegliere.. e spesso certo non è più l'amore che ti guida... ma appunto non essere libero, anche se tanto, tantissimo "libero" ti senti di essere.
Non capisco perchè con l'accettazione di quello che allora chiameremmo tradimento.. dovrebbero finire l'amore, la stima, il rispetto.


----------



## geko (26 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> non capisco perchè, ci sia tutta questa paura della libertà.
> 
> il mondo che io ho immaginato, non rasenta la pura anarchia o il dominio dei sentimeni.. fino alla loro completa negazione.
> niente di tutto questo, neanche il delirio di onnipotenza... essere come Dio e perchè?
> ...


Perché forse non è vero che è solo una questione di convenzioni sociali. Quando ami una persona l'idea di 'dividerla' con qualcun altro ti infastidisce. Ed è una cosa naturale, non è solo una questione di educazione ricevuta ed impartita.
Pensa ai bambini che sono innamorati del loro giocattolino preferito... Piangono se qualcun altro ci gioca, piangono se glielo sottraggono, si arrabbiano pure. E tanto!
Eppure da infante non conosci ancora il concetto di proprietà privata, no?
La gelosia, come tutti gli altri sentimenti, è già dentro di noi.


Non c'entra molto, ma leggendoti mi viene in mente "Il pianeta delle scimmie", quello del '68 ovviamente.


Ed anche questa canzone del Banco. Capolavoro autentico... 
L'amore tra primati. 


[video=youtube;aWFMKGhiUgQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aWFMKGhiUgQ[/video]


----------



## JON (27 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> non capisco perchè, ci sia tutta questa paura della libertà.....
> 
> ...Non capisco perchè con l'accettazione di quello che allora chiameremmo tradimento.. dovrebbero finire l'amore, la stima, il rispetto.


Non è paura. E' la coscienza che il lassismo, o l'eccessivo rigore come il conte faceva notare, sono eccessi. Gli eccessi ci fanno male.

Nello sport, quando ti alleni, vedrai con la fatica dei miglioramenti fisici di adattamento del corpo. Se non ti alleni, vedrai il tuo corpo recedere ad uno stato più consono alle attività abituali. Un meccanismo naturale e logico, diverso è il discorso della mente.

La nostra mente sa fare di peggio, è settata, comunemente, per il risparmio...delle forze, delle energie e del dolore anche. Significa che, per ipotesi, in mancanza di stimoli non reagisce e tende all'assuefazione e al vizio in un meccanismo del tutto insalubre per un essere umano.

Tu stai supponendo che l'adattamento all'infedeltà, più precisamente al tradimento in senso lato, sia una meta plausibile di evoluzione. Non lo è invece, se il nostro destino e le nostre intenzioni  sono quelle di migliorarci. Non lo dico io, te lo conferma invece la sofferenza innescata dal tradimento, e che ti martella la testa. Inoltre non so dirti perchè con l'accettazione del tradimento debbano finire la stima e il rispetto, potrei dirti che non è sempre cosi. Di sicuro il tradimento CONTAMINA chi lo subisce e che viene costretto ad una sorta di adattamento che a volte passa per lo snaturamento del proprio essere.

La riflessione sul tuo spunto è che un mondo come lo intendi tu avvilirebbe gli stimoli e ci condannerebbe all'assuefazione. Quindi non è paura. E' consapevolezza che, come per le droghe, un atteggiamento lassista non produce nulla di buono.

Ma voglio contraddirmi. Se la nostra evoluzione mira al miglioramento, perchè dovrebbe passare attraverso l'eliminazione dei presunti mali che ci affliggono se siamo fatti per reagire positivamente a stimoli negativi? A quanto pare abbiamo, se ci è concesso, la pienà capacità di reagire agli eventi quando tocchiamo il fondo, quando abbiamo delle buone motivazioni. E forse ci sono persone più evolute che sanno prevenire anche questo.

Ho paura che se riuscissimo mai ad eliminare l'ombra del tradimento, avremmo bisogno di altri stimoli "negativi" per andare avanti. Altrimenti temerei per l'estinzione della specie in un futuro remoto. Ecco perchè ritengo la tua visione un po' superficiale e dettata dal tuo stato d'animo, provvisorio ricordalo, di tradito.


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Settembre 2012)

JON ha detto:


> La riflessione sul tuo spunto è che un mondo come lo intendi tu avvilirebbe gli stimoli e ci condannerebbe all'assuefazione. Quindi non è paura. E' consapevolezza che, come per le droghe, un atteggiamento lassista non produce nulla di buono.


Cibo Eloi per i nuovi Morloch.

(Questa solo dei veri nerd la possono capire )

Firmato 

Tubarao Wells


----------



## Diletta (27 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> non capisco perchè, ci sia tutta questa paura della libertà.
> 
> il mondo che io ho immaginato, non rasenta la pura anarchia o il dominio dei sentimeni.. fino alla loro completa negazione.
> niente di tutto questo, neanche il delirio di onnipotenza... essere come Dio e perchè?
> ...



Per sdrammatizzare la profondità della tua riflessione: 
...ma per caso hai fatto due chiacchiere con quello che è mio marito?
No, perché ciò che esprimi e che ti ho evidenziato è esattamente pari pari il concetto che ha da sempre nella sua mente...


----------



## Diletta (27 Settembre 2012)

geko ha detto:


> *Perché forse non è vero che è solo una questione di convenzioni sociali. Quando ami una persona l'idea di 'dividerla' con qualcun altro ti infastidisce. Ed è una cosa naturale, non è solo una questione di educazione ricevuta ed impartita.*
> Pensa ai bambini che sono innamorati del loro giocattolino preferito... Piangono se qualcun altro ci gioca, piangono se glielo sottraggono, si arrabbiano pure. E tanto!
> Eppure da infante non conosci ancora il concetto di proprietà privata, no?
> La gelosia, come tutti gli altri sentimenti, è già dentro di noi.
> ...




Lo penso anch'io, ma mi sto chiedendo da un bel po' come facciano le donne musulmane ad accettare l'inaccettabile per noi...eppure sono tranquille, non sono rose dalla gelosia.
Io non capisco questo...sono esseri umani come noi e dovrebbero provare lo stesso fastidio all'idea di dividere l'uomo amato con un'altra o altre, perché questo succede, anche se non più frequente come un tempo.
Quello che mi dice lo psicologo a questo proposito non mi convince: per lui è frutto della loro cultura e delle convenzioni.


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Settembre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Lo penso anch'io, ma mi sto chiedendo da un bel po' come facciano le donne musulmane ad accettare l'inaccettabile per noi...eppure sono tranquille, *non sono rose dalla gelosia*.
> Io non capisco questo...sono esseri umani come noi e dovrebbero provare lo stesso fastidio all'idea di dividere l'uomo amato con un'altra o altre, perché questo succede, anche se non più frequente come un tempo.
> Quello che mi dice lo psicologo a questo proposito non mi convince: per lui è frutto della loro cultura e delle convenzioni.


Dici? E magari non tutte le donne musulmane stanno in un harem? Magari meno del tre per cento (fonte wikipedia, non la più accreditata, ma comunque)? Eh? E magari qualcuna di quelle che ci sono è gelosa? Uh? E forse nell'islam hanno altri problemi, le donne? Eh? Sveglia?


EDIT: dimenticavo di dire che fa più danni uno psicologo incapace ad una persona fragile che non una nube di cavallette ad un campo di granturco.


----------



## exStermy (27 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> ...
> 
> Invece i grandi che sono partiti dall'accettazione del mondo così come è...
> Sono passati tutti alla storia come uomini di pace...
> ...


Ghandi, Martin Luther King o Mandela...3 a caso, secondo te hanno accettato il mondo cosi' com'era?

maro'...parole in libera uscita proprio...

ahahahah


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Settembre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Lo penso anch'io, ma mi sto chiedendo da un bel po' come facciano le donne musulmane ad accettare l'inaccettabile per noi...eppure sono *tranquille*, non sono rose dalla gelosia.
> Io non capisco questo...sono esseri umani come noi e dovrebbero provare lo stesso fastidio all'idea di dividere l'uomo amato con un'altra o altre, perché questo succede, anche se non più frequente come un tempo.
> Quello che mi dice lo psicologo a questo proposito non mi convince: per lui è frutto della loro cultura e delle convenzioni.


Sottomesse, Diletta, non tranquille. Da quelle parti gli uomini hanno diritto di picchiarti, mutilarti, lapidarti. Inoltre non si sono sposate per amore... sono state vendute, come vacche da riproduzione. Hanno altro di cui soffrire, la gelosia sarebbe un lusso.


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sottomesse, Diletta, non tranquille. Da quelle parti gli uomini hanno diritto di picchiarti, mutilarti, lapidarti. Inoltre non si sono sposate per amore... sono state vendute, come vacche da riproduzione. Hanno altro di cui soffrire, la gelosia sarebbe un lusso.



Ma mica tutte. Ci sono posti dove stanno bene, ed altri dove purtroppo stanno meno bene. Le donne dico.


----------



## exStermy (27 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sottomesse, Diletta, non tranquille. Da quelle parti gli uomini hanno diritto di picchiarti, mutilarti, lapidarti. Inoltre non si sono sposate per amore... sono state vendute, come vacche da riproduzione. Hanno altro di cui soffrire, la gelosia sarebbe un lusso.


Si ma non scordiamoci da pseudo esseri superiori a loro, che fino a pochi decenni fa, non secoli, pure da noi se facevano da impuniti le stesse cose...

vedi per es. il delitto d'onore che restava impunito ed anzi glje davano pure na' medaglia...

ahahahah


----------



## Minerva (27 Settembre 2012)

anzi.c'è bisogno di sorellanza per sopportare di essere donna in un paese dove in pratica non ti è riconosciuto nessun tipo di diritto





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sottomesse, Diletta, non tranquille. Da quelle parti gli uomini hanno diritto di picchiarti, mutilarti, lapidarti. Inoltre non si sono sposate per amore... sono state vendute, come vacche da riproduzione. Hanno altro di cui soffrire, *la gelosia sarebbe un lusso*.


----------



## Diletta (27 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Dici? E magari non tutte le donne musulmane stanno in un harem? Magari meno del tre per cento (fonte wikipedia, non la più accreditata, ma comunque)? Eh? E magari qualcuna di quelle che ci sono è gelosa? Uh? E forse nell'islam hanno altri problemi, le donne? Eh? Sveglia?
> 
> 
> EDIT: dimenticavo di dire che fa più danni uno psicologo incapace ad una persona fragile che non una nube di cavallette ad un campo di granturco.



Joey, non leggere troppo alla svelta che ti perdi i concetti...
Ho puntualizzato che la situazione non è più frequente come un tempo, ma la loro cultura resta quella. 
Sì, mi piacerebbe tanto poter parlare con le donne laggiù per conoscere il loro pensiero.
Ho detto che su questo specifico tema il mio psic. non mi convince in pieno, ma appunto su questo argomento.
Per il resto mi sta accompagnando splendidamente nel mio percorso....


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Settembre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Joey, non leggere troppo alla svelta che ti perdi i concetti...
> Ho puntualizzato che la situazione non è più frequente come un tempo, ma la loro cultura resta quella.
> Sì, mi piacerebbe tanto poter parlare con le donne laggiù per conoscere il loro pensiero.
> Ho detto che su questo specifico tema il mio psic. non mi convince in pieno, ma appunto su questo argomento.
> *Per il resto mi sta accompagnando splendidamente nel mio percorso....*


Vedo, vedo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Si ma non scordiamoci da pseudo esseri superiori a loro, che fino a pochi decenni fa, non secoli, pure da noi se facevano da impuniti le stesse cose...
> 
> vedi per es. il delitto d'onore che restava impunito ed anzi glje davano pure na' medaglia...
> 
> ahahahah


Io non lo dimentico. Come non dimentico che lo stupro è relativamente da poco reato contro la persona. E che tutt'ora un sacco di persone, uomini e donne, nel nostro Paese, ritengono che l'uomo abbia diritto a picchiare la moglie quando questa manca ai suoi doveri... ma sto andando fuori tema.


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Settembre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Joey, non leggere troppo alla svelta che ti perdi i concetti...
> Ho puntualizzato che la situazione non è più frequente come un tempo, ma la loro cultura resta quella.
> Sì, mi piacerebbe tanto poter parlare con le donne laggiù per conoscere il loro pensiero.
> Ho detto che su questo specifico tema il mio psic. non mi convince in pieno, ma appunto su questo argomento.
> Per il resto mi sta accompagnando splendidamente nel mio percorso....


parecchie di loro sono venute qui, se vuoi conoscere il loro pensiero.


----------



## exStermy (27 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vedo, vedo.


per me nun ce va....ahahahah

pero' forse nun sai che lo psicologo e' amico der maritozzo...

ed ho detto tutto...

ahahahahah


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> per me nun ce va....ahahahah
> 
> *pero' forse nun sai che lo psicologo e' amico der maritozzo...
> *
> ...


Mi prendi per il culo, vero?


----------



## exStermy (27 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io non lo dimentico. Come non dimentico che lo stupro è relativamente da poco reato contro la persona. E che tutt'ora un sacco di persone, uomini e donne, nel nostro Paese, ritengono che l'uomo abbia diritto a picchiare la moglie quando questa manca ai suoi doveri... ma sto andando fuori tema.


per lo stupro mica s'e' risolto pero', perche' non e' tanto dimostrabile se la presunta vittima indossava i jeans (????) come stabili' la cassazione...c'e' ancora da lavorare...

comunque al di la' di tutti i discorsi anti violenza che fate, belli a chiacchiere pero', a leggere certe storie qua, te le tirano proprio dalle mani o dai piedi...maschi e femmine specifico...


----------



## exStermy (27 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mi prendi per il culo, vero?


e che ce guadagnerei?..ahahahah

pensa te che cinema...

ahahahah


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> per lo stupro mica s'e' risolto pero', perche' non e' tanto dimostrabile se la presunta vittima indossava i jeans (????) come stabili' la cassazione...c'e' ancora da lavorare...
> 
> comunque al di la' di tutti i discorsi anti violenza che fate, belli a chiacchiere pero', *a leggere certe storie qua, te le tirano proprio dalle mani o dai piedi...maschi e femmine specifico*...


a volte sì, non posso darti torto


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e che ce guadagnerei?..ahahahah
> 
> pensa te che cinema...
> 
> ahahahah


Ma tra tanti psicologi del cazzo, questa proprio dall'amico del marito doveva andare? E lui, il massimo della deontologia professionale, se l'è anche caricata come paziente. Ed immagino come la intorta. Lui, il prete (che poi voglio dire, il prete. Vabbè) ed il marito. Minchia che storia.


----------



## free (27 Settembre 2012)

le donne musulmane sono una potenziale arma di distruzione di massa, solo che ancora non lo sanno, secondo me!
credo che ce la faranno prima o poi, soprattutto se usciranno dall'ignoranza
del resto il loro calendario è indietro di circa 600 anni, e si vede...

comunque sia, mi raccontava un maresciallo che è da un po' che vanno a denunciare  mariti violenti
da noi possono, e cominciano a farlo


----------



## exStermy (27 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tra tanti psicologi del cazzo, questa proprio dall'amico del marito doveva andare? E lui, il massimo della deontologia professionale, se l'è anche caricata come paziente. Ed immagino come la intorta. Lui, il prete (che poi voglio dire, il prete. Vabbè) ed il marito. Minchia che storia.


tu ancora dietro alla deontologia professionale vai?

sai quanti (ambosessi) se scopano pure i loro clienti co' la scusa der transfert?

ahahahah


----------



## Minerva (27 Settembre 2012)

e meno male.per qualcuna, paradossalmente venire qui è stato fatale.vedi hina, affascinata dal mondo delle "normali" ragazzine, uccisa dal padre .





free ha detto:


> le donne musulmane sono una potenziale arma di distruzione di massa, solo che ancora non lo sanno, secondo me!
> credo che ce la faranno prima o poi, soprattutto se usciranno dall'ignoranza
> del resto il loro calendario è indietro di circa 600 anni, e si vede...
> 
> ...


----------



## exStermy (27 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> le donne musulmane sono una potenziale arma di distruzione di massa, solo che ancora non lo sanno, secondo me!
> credo che ce la faranno prima o poi, soprattutto se usciranno dall'ignoranza
> del resto il loro calendario è indietro di circa 600 anni, e si vede...
> 
> ...


e' arrivata n'artra fanatica e montata...ahahahah

ao' a te te bruciavano ancora sur rogo mentre loro conoscevano gia' il concetto di zero che per te era vietato dalla chiesa che te diceva che era opera del diavolo...

ahahahah


----------



## free (27 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e' arrivata n'artra fanatica e montata...ahahahah
> 
> ao' a te te bruciavano ancora sur rogo mentre loro conoscevano gia' il concetto di zero che per te era vietato dalla chiesa che te diceva che era opera del diavolo...
> 
> ahahahah



ma dai!
sono entrambe religioni proselitistiche, si sa già come va a finire, a mazzate...
o altri metodi egualmente atti a convertire


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e' arrivata n'artra fanatica e montata...ahahahah
> 
> ao' a te te bruciavano ancora sur rogo mentre loro conoscevano gia' il concetto di zero che per te era vietato dalla chiesa che te diceva che era opera del diavolo...
> 
> ahahahah


verissimo. Poi loro sono rimasti fermi al palo. Ma mica perchè sono inferiori.


----------



## exStermy (27 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> verissimo. Poi loro sono rimasti fermi al palo. Ma mica perchè sono inferiori.


E noi non abbiamo colpe? L'inghilterra in primis e gli Usa pure?...ahahahah

poi ce lamentamo se gli stiamo sul cazzo e quanno s'inkazzano ce sbudellano senza tanti complimenti...

ahahahah


----------



## geko (27 Settembre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Lo penso anch'io, ma mi sto chiedendo da un bel po'* come facciano le donne musulmane ad accettare l'inaccettabile per noi...eppure sono tranquille, non sono rose dalla gelosia.*
> Io non capisco questo...sono esseri umani come noi e dovrebbero provare lo stesso fastidio all'idea di dividere l'uomo amato con un'altra o altre, perché questo succede, anche se non più frequente come un tempo.
> Quello che mi dice lo psicologo a questo proposito non mi convince: *per lui è frutto della loro cultura e delle convenzioni.*





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sottomesse, Diletta, non tranquille. Da quelle parti gli uomini hanno diritto di picchiarti, mutilarti, lapidarti. Inoltre non si sono sposate per amore... sono state vendute, come vacche da riproduzione. Hanno altro di cui soffrire, *la gelosia sarebbe un lusso.*


Lo psicologo dice un po' una boiata... 

Tanto per cominciare non è vero che non possono permettersi la gelosia.
Solo che nella nostra cultura il matrimonio, a partire da un certo momento storico, ha cominciato ad essere concepito come 'casa' dell'amore. Nella cultura islamica, invece, il matrimonio in senso stretto non esiste proprio. 
Lo chiamano Nikah, termine che noi traduciamo in 'matrimonio' ma che in realtà significa 'contratto che legalizza il rapporto sessuale'. In sostanza il _nafaqa_ paga un _mehr_ (cioè una somma di denaro stabilita dal venditore, ossia il padre, il fratello, il tutore della donna) che è un vero e proprio corrispettivo per l'utilizzo del CORPO della donna. E questo è quanto. Uno scambio, una compravendita.

Tra l'altro c'è da dire che perfino la legge islamica più inflessibile ha contemplato una sorta di consenso da parte della prima moglie per eventuale altri 'acquisti' da parte del marito.
Consenso che ovviamente non attribuisce un diritto di veto (quindi in pratica il marito può strafregarsene e comprare comunque un'altra moglie) ma permette alla donna che non è d'accordo di chiedere ed ottenere il divorzio.

E' chiaro che l'amore ed i sentimenti in tutto questo non c'entrano molto... 
Da noi una simile reificazione non esiste, proprio perché noi siamo liberi. A proposito del titolo del thread...


----------



## lothar57 (27 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> E noi non abbiamo colpe? L'inghilterra in primis e gli Usa pure?...ahahahah
> 
> poi ce lamentamo se gli stiamo sul cazzo e quanno s'inkazzano ce sbudellano senza tanti complimenti...
> 
> ahahahah


colpe??? e quali scusa??di ospitarli benissimo???di andare a raccoglierli in mare con la Guardia Costiera??chiedi loro perche'non sbarcano a Gibilterra o in Spagna...sai cosa dicono???..spagnoli danno altola'poi sparano...inglesi prima sparano...voi noi..voi buoni italiani....


----------



## Ultimo (27 Settembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> colpe??? e quali scusa??di ospitarli benissimo???di andare a raccoglierli in mare con la Guardia Costiera??chiedi loro perche'non sbarcano a Gibilterra o in Spagna...sai cosa dicono???..spagnoli danno altola'poi sparano...inglesi prima sparano...voi noi..voi buoni italiani....


Ecco dopo quello che ha scritto Geko, abbiamo una forma di mussulmano latitante nel mondo occidentale :mrgreen:


----------



## exStermy (27 Settembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> colpe??? e quali scusa??di ospitarli benissimo???di andare a raccoglierli in mare con la Guardia Costiera??chiedi loro perche'non sbarcano a Gibilterra o in Spagna...sai cosa dicono???..spagnoli danno altola'poi sparano...inglesi prima sparano...voi noi..voi buoni italiani....


A parte che le colpe a cui mi riferivo partono da lontano, cioe' da qualche misero secolo che li deprediamo delle loro ricchezze....ma so' quisquilie...

e riferito all'oggi quelli se vengono qua e' perche' c'e' la nostra societa' che li sfrutta a piu' non posso...

percio' hai fatto due figure di merda al prezzo di una...

ahahahah


----------



## geko (27 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ecco dopo quello che ha scritto Geko, abbiamo una forma di mussulmano latitante nel mondo occidentale :mrgreen:


Guarda, il problema è che per sposare una donna musulmana devi essere categoricamente musulmano. Un musulmano invece può benissimo sposare una kitabiyya (cristiana o ebrea). 
Altrimenti un pensierino ce l'avrei fatto visto che qua tutte 'ste donne moderne quando propongo loro di indossare un bel burqa mi cazzìano. :mrgreen: :rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (27 Settembre 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Guarda, il problema è che per sposare una donna musulmana devi essere categoricamente musulmano. Un musulmano invece può benissimo sposare una kitabiyya (cristiana o ebrea).
> Altrimenti un pensierino ce l'avrei fatto visto che qua tutte 'ste donne moderne quando propongo loro di indossare un bel burqa mi cazzìano. :mrgreen: :rotfl:






Come ti capisco..


----------



## exStermy (27 Settembre 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Guarda, il problema è che per sposare una donna musulmana devi essere categoricamente musulmano. Un musulmano invece può benissimo sposare una kitabiyya (cristiana o ebrea).
> Altrimenti un pensierino ce l'avrei fatto visto che qua tutte 'ste donne moderne quando propongo loro di indossare un bel burqa mi cazzìano. :mrgreen: :rotfl:


Bottane industriali...

ahahahah


----------



## Simy (27 Settembre 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Guarda, il problema è che per sposare una donna musulmana devi essere categoricamente musulmano. Un musulmano invece può benissimo sposare una kitabiyya (cristiana o ebrea).
> *Altrimenti un pensierino ce l'avrei fatto visto che qua tutte 'ste donne moderne quando propongo loro di indossare un bel burqa mi cazzìano.* :mrgreen: :rotfl:



chissà come mai :festa::festa:


:dito::embolo:


----------



## lothar57 (27 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> A parte che le colpe a cui mi riferivo partono da lontano, cioe' da qualche misero secolo che li deprediamo delle loro ricchezze....ma so' quisquilie...
> 
> e riferito all'oggi quelli se vengono qua e' perche' c'e' la nostra societa' che li sfrutta a piu' non posso...
> 
> ...


scherzi con il fuoco Stermy...debbo mandarti la sindrome del diversamente duro(alias fidanzato di Tebe..)????
non ci troviamo neanche qua'...io preferisco Tel Aviv a Teheran....quindi vola basso ragazzo...chssa'dove avremo convergenze??sul vino???:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (27 Settembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> scherzi con il fuoco Stermy...debbo mandarti la sindrome del diversamente duro(alias fidanzato di Tebe..)????
> non ci troviamo neanche qua'...io preferisco Tel Aviv a Teheran....quindi vola basso ragazzo...chssa'dove avremo convergenze??sul vino???:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Magari sul burqua o come azzo si scrive, sulla donna in occidente?


----------



## battiato63 (27 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Magari sul burqua o come azzo si scrive, sulla donna in occidente?




Claudio riposati un pò..


----------



## geko (27 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Bottane industriali...
> 
> ahahahah



Shhh.

Comunque il postfemminismo a me sa tanto di regressione, altro che modernità.
Ma non diciamolo se no si incazzano. E poi ci sarebbe un OT incredibile.



Simy ha detto:


> chissà come mai :festa::festa:
> 
> 
> :dito::embolo:



Ma io l'amerei eh. Sarei un musulmano sui generis.

Il niqab lascia gli occhi scoperti... Meglio, no?


----------



## Simy (27 Settembre 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Shhh.
> 
> Comunque il postfemminismo a me sa tanto di regressione, altro che modernità.
> Ma non diciamolo se no si incazzano. E poi ci sarebbe un OT incredibile.
> ...



:blu:


----------



## exStermy (27 Settembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> scherzi con il fuoco Stermy...debbo mandarti la sindrome del diversamente duro(alias fidanzato di Tebe..)????
> non ci troviamo neanche qua'...io preferisco Tel Aviv a Teheran....quindi vola basso ragazzo...chssa'dove avremo convergenze??sul vino???:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


co' me nun attacca la sindrome der pipino...ahahah

comunque Tel Aviv ha bisogno di una bella ridimensionata...scassa troppo il cazzo in quell'area...

prima o poi na' lisciatina ar pelo sa' pija...

Ahmadinejad nun e' Saddam...gia' ha fatto fa' na figuremmerd agli Usa ai tempi del fallito blitz pe' libera' gli ostaggi dell'ambasciata...

vedrai che scoppole che se pijeranno n'artra vorta gli Usa&getta ed i Mirage co' la stella de david...te vedono pure gli aerei invisibili Stealth coi radar russi...

prooooova...

ahahahah


----------



## Ultimo (27 Settembre 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Shhh.
> 
> Comunque il postfemminismo a me sa tanto di regressione, altro che modernità.
> Ma non diciamolo se no si incazzano. E poi ci sarebbe un OT incredibile.
> ...



Levaci mano!! 

I miracoli non accadono :mrgreen:


----------



## exStermy (27 Settembre 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Shhh.
> 
> Comunque il postfemminismo a me sa tanto di regressione, altro che modernità.
> Ma non diciamolo se no si incazzano. E poi ci sarebbe un OT incredibile.
> ...


Discorsi gia' fatti molte volte qua, sul non essere state in grado di gestirsi l'emancipazione...

se montarono la capoccia ed i danni sono sotto gli occhi de tutti...

ahahahah


----------



## Ultimo (27 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Discorsi gia' fatti molte volte qua, sul non essere state in grado di gestirsi l'emancipazione...
> 
> se montarono la capoccia ed i danni sono sotto gli occhi de tutti...
> 
> ahahahah



QUOTONE :mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (27 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> co' me nun attacca la sindrome der pipino...ahahah
> 
> comunque Tel Aviv ha bisogno di una bella ridimensionata...scassa troppo il cazzo in quell'area...
> 
> ...



stermy non osare...sto caricando il laser:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

ahahah.si come la guerra dei 6 giorni..che  se non li fermano ..dai stermy mica sono arabi...gli israeliani sono un'altra categoria..poi i Mirage,per fortuna non ci sono piu'..ora sono made in usa.ahmadin del casso..fara'la fine di saddam..tecnologia usa e'la migliore ragazzo..gli ex rossi sono ridicoli


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Settembre 2012)

Con quale percentuale l'esigenza (a volte esasperata) di truccarsi, apparire, messa in piega, tette rifatte, botox, etc, etc, può essere considerato il "personale burqa delle occidentali" ?

Firmato: 

SalamaleccaleccTubarao


----------



## Ultimo (27 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Con quale percentuale l'esigenza (a volte esasperata) di truccarsi, apparire, messa in piega, tette rifatte, botox, etc, etc, può essere considerato il "personale burqa delle occidentali" ?
> 
> Firmato:
> 
> SalamaleccaleccTubarao



ciao tuba.. salamalecquannmalec ?


----------



## exStermy (27 Settembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> stermy non osare...sto caricando il laser:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> ahahah.si come la guerra dei 6 giorni..che  se non li fermano ..dai stermy mica sono arabi...gli israeliani sono un'altra categoria..poi i Mirage,per fortuna non ci sono piu'..ora sono made in usa.ahmadin del casso..fara'la fine di saddam..tecnologia usa e'la migliore ragazzo..gli ex rossi sono ridicoli


lo so che hanno F15 ed F16, ho citato i Mirage perche' per loro sara' un miraggio attacca' l'Iran e non autodistruggersi...

te ripeto che l'Iran di oggi non e' l'Irak di Saddam lasciato solo ai tempi....scassi il cazzo praticamente a Russia e Cina...e l'India e' sempre in bilico come influenza cinese, nonostante i regali di armamenti americani...

poi te scordi che l'Iran controlla il Golfo Persico ed un attacco a loro te stoppa le petroliere che riforniscono il mondo...

se fosse un cazzetto solitario alla Saddam, stai tranquillo che dopo di lui sarebbe toccato e da mo'  all'Iran...ma Ahmadinejad ha le spalle coperte da chi ci rovina a tutti...

facce sta tranquilli...

ahahahahah


----------



## Spider (27 Settembre 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Non è paura. E' la coscienza che il lassismo, o l'eccessivo rigore come il conte faceva notare, sono eccessi. Gli eccessi ci fanno male.
> 
> Nello sport, quando ti alleni, vedrai con la fatica dei miglioramenti fisici di adattamento del corpo. Se non ti alleni, vedrai il tuo corpo recedere ad uno stato più consono alle attività abituali. Un meccanismo naturale e logico, diverso è il discorso della mente.
> 
> ...


si, si, Jon la mia profonda delusione può anche starci tutta.. però non la userei per spiegare un mondo diverso...
ok, sto male e mi vedi malissmo, ma in fondo la pensavo cosi anche prima...
parli di negatività e le trovi pure necessarie, tanto che eliminate alcune dovremmo ristabilirne delle nuove per continuare a sopravvivere come specie..
Stimoli cosi li chiami... stimoli negativi...
la nostra evoluzione mira al miglioramento.
ok,
la nostra evoluzione, non cerca di eliminare la guerra con l'evoluzione?
non stiamo combattendo il cancro?
non cerchiamo faticosamente di estende a tutti i diritto alla vita?
la nostra evoluzione è già una lotta continua verso il miglioramento, verso
il miglioramento fisico e spirituale di questa società.
stiamo proprio cercando di eliminare le nostre negatività. 
Un giorno per un torto ammazzavi per strada.. ora è reato, e anche moralmente non è più accettato..
questa è evoluzione?.. oppure dovremmo ragionare con l'istinto, con la giusta dose di negatività?
Confondi il miglioramento con la presenza necessaria della negatività.
L'istinto peggiore, basso e negativo potrebbe invece non essere necessario.. e saresti evoluto comunque... forse un utopia.. ma immaginandoci saremmo comunque migliori.
Non è assenza di sentimenti, semmai il contrario,
e l'egoismo, il qualunquismo, l'indifferenza.. solo un lontano ricordo..


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Con quale percentuale l'esigenza (a volte esasperata) di truccarsi, apparire, messa in piega, tette rifatte, botox, etc, etc, può essere considerato il "personale burqa delle occidentali" ?
> 
> Firmato:
> 
> SalamaleccaleccTubarao


Qualcosa meno dello zero per cento.


----------



## Spider (27 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Qualcosa meno dello zero per cento.


io dire almeno al 99 per cento.
cambiano le forme, i contenuti.. ma la schiavitù è la stessa..
li, in oriente è imposta, qui in occidente consigliata..anzi pubblicizzata.
se non ti adegui nessuno ti si fila.. vali meno che niente.
devi essere in tiro, piacente e sempre giovane..più schiavitù di cosi...
è una schiavitù mentale, molto molto fine che non tutti percepiscono,
pensiamo di soddifare i nostri bisogni.. in reltà giaciamo a quelli qualunquistici del consumo.

Quello che le donne occidentali fanno sul loro corpo è il risultato di una società Fallocrate,
dove le donne sono appositamente sottomesse.
l'edonismo portato all'eccesso, invece ci rende schiavi...
non liberi.
è l'era della pura estestica, ma appunto estetico sei.. cosa importa cosa veramente vuoi?

Blow quanto lo hai lungo?... come mi interessa....
questo è quello che conta.


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> io dire almeno al 99 per cento.
> cambiano le forme, i contenuti.. ma la schiavitù è la stessa..
> li, in oriente è imposta, qui in occidente consigliata..anzi pubblicizzata.
> se non ti adegui nessuno ti si fila.. vali meno che niente.
> ...


Senti: é un tal cumulo di fesserie che lo vedrei sensato solo se mirato alla forse copula con qualche tardona vetero
femminista che gravitasse qui in giro. Altrimenti faresti bene a gettarti in un pozzo. E comunque ce l'ho lungo quanto basta (tre centimetri col vento a favore).


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Qualcosa meno dello zero per cento.


Eppure è qualcosa che molte donne occidentali, sono quasi "costrette" a indossare. Conosco donne che non uscirebbero mai di casa senza un filo di mascara. Allora ? Non è una costrizione questa ? Una sorta di Burqa occidentale.


Firmato:

Tubarao


----------



## Spider (27 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Senti: é un tal cumulo di fesserie che lo vedrei sensato solo se mirato alla forse copula con qualche tardona vetero
> femminista che gravitasse qui in giro. Altrimenti faresti bene a gettarti in un pozzo. E comunque ce l'ho lungo quanto basta (tre centimetri col vento a favore).


be, stai messo bene,, ti mancano solo 15 centrimeti e qualcosa..
(non ti preuccupare uso gli specchi deformanti)!

sei pazzo a non vedere in quale cazzo di mondo vivi...
nessuno dice che l'altro sia migliore, anzi molto peggio.
io non cerco nessuna copula, sono pieno di donne... proprio perchè in linea con i diktat dell'edonismo ocidentale:
pancia piatta, muscoli quanto basta.
ma ti accontenti di uno o una cosi?
io non riesco a scopare donne cosi, non riesco più ad uscire con loro.
che neanche  sa cosa sia di casa un libro, una lettura.. tutto volto a rifarsi, tette, culo, labbra, silicone, ..in un esasperante ricerca dellapparire più che essere qualcosa.
Questa per te non è schiavitù?


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Senti: é un tal cumulo di fesserie che lo vedrei sensato solo se mirato alla forse copula con qualche tardona vetero
> femminista che gravitasse qui in giro. Altrimenti faresti bene a gettarti in un pozzo. E comunque ce l'ho lungo quanto basta (tre centimetri col vento a favore).


Vabbè che sei un cazzo di alfa e non ne hai bisogno ma se ogni tanto qualcuna delle tue sentenze ce le argomentassi ci faresti un piacere a noi poveri ometti cazzoni.

Tubarao


----------



## contepinceton (27 Settembre 2012)

Io non capisco come fate a valutare le donne appartententi ad altre culture usando come paradigma la nostra...mi pare logico che i conti non tornino no?

Poi Su Stermy ribadisco...
I grandi come Martin Luther King, non si sono inventati un mondo farlocco a tavolino come il signor Marx...
Ma sono partiti dal mondo in cui vivevano no?

Tanto è vero che se Luther King, avesse ragionato in un altro modo, di stampo facciamo la rivoluzione di classe, non avrebbe MAI ottenuto certi risultati...ma solo che so...lo sterminio dei suoi fratelli di colore, o l'espulsione dagli USA...no?

Gandhi...
COnosceva molto bene gli inglesi...
E parlava con loro in maniera che loro potessero capire...
E non si preoccupava del fatto che gli inglesi non capissero gli indiani...

Ma Gandhi...
è partito vivendo il suo mondo, non contestandolo...

Loro hanno fatto qualcosa...
Altri sono rimasti lettera morta...

Dici bene Stermy...ah se avessero applicato il vero comunismo...

Il vero discorso è...che a nessun essere umano, interessa...
E nessuno sogna di vivere su un mondo comunista...


----------



## contepinceton (28 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Senti: é un tal cumulo di fesserie che lo vedrei sensato solo se mirato alla forse copula con qualche tardona vetero
> femminista che gravitasse qui in giro. Altrimenti faresti bene a gettarti in un pozzo. E comunque ce l'ho lungo quanto basta (tre centimetri col vento a favore).


Si Joey così appaiono tutte queste cose a chi ne è distaccato e non dipendente...
Invece chi dipende da esse, purtroppo suo malgrado, diventano questioni di vita e di morte...

Le nostre done dicono...

Mejo picolo, ma sugatolon...

( Meglio piccolo, ma giocattolone)...


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io non capisco come fate a valutare le donne appartententi ad altre culture usando come paradigma la nostra...mi pare logico che i conti non tornino no?
> 
> Poi Su Stermy ribadisco...
> I grandi come Martin Luther King, non si sono inventati un mondo farlocco a tavolino come il signor Marx...
> ...


Conte é il burqa viene sempre tirato in mezzo come una forma di coercizione della donna araba. Spider ed io stiamo solo dicendo che anche la donna occidentale ha i suoi burqa, magari meno deleteri ma sempre in qualche maniera....Imposti.


----------



## geko (28 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Eppure è qualcosa che molte donne occidentali, sono quasi "costrette" a indossare. Conosco donne che non uscirebbero mai di casa senza un filo di mascara. Allora ? Non è una costrizione questa ? Una sorta di Burqa occidentale.
> 
> 
> Firmato:
> ...


Sì ma è una cosa auto-imposta. Non hanno il coraggio di ribellarsi a certi schemi perché sostanzialmente le donne non sono capaci di essere solidali tra loro, non oltre una certa soglia, perlomeno. E' anche uno dei motivi per cui storicamente in guerra ci sono sempre andati gli uomini: non solo per una questione di forza fisica, ma perché gli uomini riescono ad essere più 'squadra', più 'branco' rispetto alle donne. 
Ed infatti alla fine di tutto la società ruota sempre intorno a ciò che gli uomini vogliono. Tutte le donnine semi ignude in televisione ne sono una (triste) dimostrazione. 

Le donne sono competitive da morire tra loro, e non parlo del lavoro, dei soldi, della carriera, parlo della _figaggine_, della quantità e qualità di uomini che riescono ad _avere_. Io mi accorgo di donne che ti seducono solo per una questione di autoaffermazione, mica perché le interessi davvero eh... Vogliono solo dimostrare a te e a sè stesse che loro possono. Certo non sono tutte così, le generalizzazioni lasciano il tempo che trovano...
Ma il loro è un continuo adeguarsi alle nostre esigenze, e questo volenti o nolenti le pone in una condizione di inferiorità, perché sostanzialmente non sono loro a dettare le regole. 
Basti pensare che le posizioni di comando, sul piano professionale, raramente sono ricoperte da donne. E se sono al comando allora sono acide, zitelle (o puttane) e senza cuore. E sono le donne le prime a definirle così eh. Sul serio!
Un uomo a capo di tutto invece è autoritario, capace, cazzuto e giusto. 
Come mai?

 Rientra tra gli effetti del postfemminismo. Una donna non ammetterebbe mai che è così ma loro ad un certo punto si sono trovate davanti ad un bivio ed hanno optato per la regressione, mascherandola con il liberismo. 
Per questo ritengo che in questo momento storico si stanno annullando i risultati dell'emancipazione per la quale - le loro madri, probabilmente - hanno tanto lottato...


Ora vi posto un'immagine un po' provocatoria ma allo stesso tempo emblematica. Se qualcuno la ritiene offensiva la tolgo senza alcun problema. Basta chiedere!


----------



## Spider (28 Settembre 2012)

[/QUOTE]

quest'immagine potrebbe essere invece l'emblema della libertà femminile,
certo dopo aver "sottomesso" gli uomini.
In questa immagine c'è tutto e faresti bene a ritenerla offensiva.
è molto offensiva, per niente erotica.
la donna, la sua sottomissione, lo sperma di un uomo come liberazione, come piacere...il solo loro e unico scopo.
le donne per secoli sono state vittime di questa cultura.
perchè ci sono cosi pochissime donne pittrici?
perchè il rinascimento non ha prodotto intelletti femminili?
MAI PENSATO A QUANTE INTELLIGENZE SONO STATE MESSE AL ROGO?
la donna sempre è stata schiacciata e negletta... mai possibilitata veramente ad esprimersi, a manifestarsi.
Le donne non sono tra loro in unione, almeno cosi sembra proprio perchè schiave di una cultura maschilista,
dove è più importante  assecondare i "desideri" del maschio dominante che far valere la propria ragione.0
Per questo una donna per piacere a te maschio dominante, si trucca, si mette sul tacco, sculetta e tira fuori le zinne!!!!
certo non per loro che si sentirebbero molto meglio in pigiama e scarpe da ginnastica...
ma cosi tu non le vuoi, non le cerchi.. e allora arriva lo sconforto, il disincanto.
le donne mai hanno saputo emanciparsi, perchè mai hanno saputo trovare un modello diverso da quello imposto.
la nostra è una società fallocrate, basata sull'adorazione, lavenerazione del cazzo... 
cazzo come potere, cazzo come simbolo.

ci si fonda una famiglia sul cazzo...
e la chiesa e la religione e lo stato cosi ti controllano.


se tu come uomo, perdessi d'importanza vedi come cambierebbero le cose.


----------



## Ultimo (28 Settembre 2012)

Dovete veramente scusarmi per quello che sto per scrivere, questa è la prima volta che sentirmi ignorante mi fa sentire davvero soddisfatto, perchè tutte le statistiche o cose scritte, o dette etc , non fanno parte della mia cultura e bagaglio.

Concludo dicendo che, la donna, o uomo, nel passato come nel presente o futuro rimangono per me delle persone assolutamente uguali. Lascio a chi ha la possibilità di usare termini storici , termini filosofici, e di poter esprimere su una foto quello che più a loro da modo di poter esprimersi. D'altronde la mente umana è geniale no? lasciamola vagare.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Eppure è qualcosa che molte donne occidentali, sono quasi "costrette" a indossare. Conosco donne che non uscirebbero mai di casa senza un filo di mascara. Allora ? Non è una costrizione questa ? Una sorta di Burqa occidentale.
> 
> 
> Firmato:
> ...


Puoi anche aver ragione, con la differenza che se esco di casa senza trucco e in ciabatte probabilmente qualcuno/molti mi possono guardare male ma nessuno mi denuncia e mio marito non mi riempie di botte.
Qui possiamo scegliere, se non scegliamo è perchè non vogliamo farlo.
Quindi una costrizione auto imposta.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Settembre 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Sì ma è una cosa auto-imposta. Non hanno il coraggio di ribellarsi a certi schemi perché sostanzialmente le donne non sono capaci di essere solidali tra loro, non oltre una certa soglia, perlomeno. E' anche uno dei motivi per cui storicamente in guerra ci sono sempre andati gli uomini: non solo per una questione di forza fisica, ma perché gli uomini riescono ad essere più 'squadra', più 'branco' rispetto alle donne.
> Ed infatti alla fine di tutto la società ruota sempre intorno a ciò che gli uomini vogliono. Tutte le donnine semi ignude in televisione ne sono una (triste) dimostrazione.
> 
> Le donne sono competitive da morire tra loro, e non parlo del lavoro, dei soldi, della carriera, parlo della _figaggine_, della quantità e qualità di uomini che riescono ad _avere_. Io mi accorgo di donne che ti seducono solo per una questione di autoaffermazione, mica perché le interessi davvero eh... Vogliono solo dimostrare a te e a sè stesse che loro possono. Certo non sono tutte così, le generalizzazioni lasciano il tempo che trovano...
> ...


Sono tristemente e in linea generale d'accordo con te.......
Ovvio esistono le eccezioni:smile:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Settembre 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Sì ma è una cosa auto-imposta. Non hanno il coraggio di ribellarsi a certi schemi perché sostanzialmente le donne non sono capaci di essere solidali tra loro, non oltre una certa soglia, perlomeno. E' anche uno dei motivi per cui storicamente in guerra ci sono sempre andati gli uomini: non solo per una questione di forza fisica, ma perché gli uomini riescono ad essere più 'squadra', più 'branco' rispetto alle donne.
> Ed infatti alla fine di tutto la società ruota sempre intorno a ciò che gli uomini vogliono. Tutte le donnine semi ignude in televisione ne sono una (triste) dimostrazione.
> 
> *Le donne sono competitive da morire tra loro, e non parlo del lavoro, dei soldi, della carriera, parlo della figaggine, della quantità e qualità di uomini che riescono ad avere. Io mi accorgo di donne che ti seducono solo per una questione di autoaffermazione, mica perché le interessi davvero eh... Vogliono solo dimostrare a te e a sè stesse che loro possono.* Certo non sono tutte così, le generalizzazioni lasciano il tempo che trovano...
> ...



mi piace molto la tua riflessione

aggiungo la mia: 
alimentare nella donna la percezione di doversi riscattare da secoli e secoli di "inferiorità" è un ottimo business


----------



## Ultimo (28 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> mi piace molto la tua riflessione
> 
> aggiungo la mia:
> alimentare nella donna la percezione di doversi riscattare da secoli e secoli di "inferiorità" è un ottimo business



Perchè scrivi spesso quello che io non so scrivere?


----------



## Minerva (28 Settembre 2012)

io per nulla geko; hai veramente una brutta opinione delle donne , spiace.
l'immagine personalmente mi risulta fastidiosa ma se la maggioranza la ritiene appropriata non c'è problema.


----------



## Minerva (28 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> mi piace molto la tua riflessione
> 
> aggiungo la mia:
> alimentare nella donna la percezione di doversi riscattare da secoli e secoli di "inferiorità" è un ottimo business


fai veramente le donne come una massa di deficienti?
scommetto che sia tu che farfalla non vi consideriate tali


----------



## Simy (28 Settembre 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Sì ma è una cosa auto-imposta. Non hanno il coraggio di ribellarsi a certi schemi perché sostanzialmente le donne non sono capaci di essere solidali tra loro, non oltre una certa soglia, perlomeno. E' anche uno dei motivi per cui storicamente in guerra ci sono sempre andati gli uomini: non solo per una questione di forza fisica, ma perché gli uomini riescono ad essere più 'squadra', più 'branco' rispetto alle donne.
> Ed infatti alla fine di tutto la società ruota sempre intorno a ciò che gli uomini vogliono. Tutte le donnine semi ignude in televisione ne sono una (triste) dimostrazione.
> 
> Le donne sono competitive da morire tra loro, e non parlo del lavoro, dei soldi, della carriera, parlo della _figaggine_, della quantità e qualità di uomini che riescono ad _avere_. Io mi accorgo di donne che ti seducono solo per una questione di autoaffermazione, mica perché le interessi davvero eh... Vogliono solo dimostrare a te e a sè stesse che loro possono. Certo non sono tutte così, le generalizzazioni lasciano il tempo che trovano...
> ...





farfalla ha detto:


> Sono tristemente e in linea generale d'accordo con te.......
> Ovvio esistono le eccezioni:smile:





Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> mi piace molto la tua riflessione
> 
> aggiungo la mia:
> alimentare nella donna la percezione di doversi riscattare da secoli e secoli di "inferiorità" è un ottimo business






io non sono d'accordo....


----------



## Diletta (28 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tra tanti psicologi del cazzo, questa proprio dall'amico del marito doveva andare? E lui, il massimo della deontologia professionale, se l'è anche caricata come paziente. Ed immagino come la intorta. Lui, il prete (che poi voglio dire, il prete. Vabbè) ed il marito. Minchia che storia.



...ma devo proprio intervenire a questo punto, e meno male che l'ho letto.

Prima di tutto tu Joey mi meravigli alquanto: ti facevo più furbo invece arriva Stermì a sparare la sua cazzata epocale e tu ci credi pure...
Chissà allora quando eri sui banchi di scuola come ti intortavano tutti!!

E ora vado a cercare quell'altro demente...


----------



## Minerva (28 Settembre 2012)

in qualità di tardona non femminista, tantomeno vetro ...mi chiedo se c'è qualcuna predisposta alla copula facile





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Senti: é un tal cumulo di fesserie che lo vedrei sensato solo se mirato alla forse copula con qualche tardona vetero
> femminista che gravitasse qui in giro. Altrimenti faresti bene a gettarti in un pozzo. E comunque ce l'ho lungo quanto basta (tre centimetri col vento a favore).


----------



## exStermy (28 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io non capisco come fate a valutare le donne appartententi ad altre culture usando come paradigma la nostra...mi pare logico che i conti non tornino no?
> 
> Poi Su Stermy ribadisco...
> I grandi come Martin Luther King, non si sono inventati un mondo farlocco a tavolino come il signor Marx...
> ...


Come al solito un cumulo di stronzate scritte solo per riempire un post...

ahahahah

Marx voleva inventare un mondo farlocco?...ahahahah

ma se il marxismo ha una frega di punti di contatto col tuo cristianesimo tanto che certi fondamentalisti cristiani vanno in tilt....(Teorie delle liberazioni)...tu dimostri come ti ho sempre detto che non sai un cazzo della tua religione e definirti cattolico, credente e praticante, visto lo schifo che combini, e' un'offesa anzi no e' la norma...

mo' sbeffeggia e se dissocia anche dal suo credo religioso...

ahahahah


----------



## Nocciola (28 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> io per nulla geko; hai veramente una brutta opinione delle donne , spiace.
> l'immagine personalmente mi risulta fastidiosa ma se la maggioranza la ritiene appropriata non c'è problema.


Il fatto che mi ci ritrovo (non io ma la maggioranza delle donne che mi circondano) non vuol dire che questa immagine non risulti molto fastidiosa e che mi rispecchi...


----------



## Nocciola (28 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> fai veramente le donne come una massa di deficienti?
> scommetto che sia tu che farfalla non vi consideriate tali



Ovvio che no. Ma non per questo non mi guardo intorno.


----------



## exStermy (28 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> io per nulla geko; hai veramente una brutta opinione delle donne , spiace.
> l'immagine personalmente mi risulta fastidiosa ma se la maggioranza la ritiene appropriata non c'è problema.


Invece geko, spider e tuba hanno ragione...

anche tu del resto eri nell'ingranaggio dei concorsi di bellezza o della moda...

e nun te pare che siano la massima espressione dell'effimero?


----------



## Minerva (28 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Il fatto che mi ci ritrovo (*non io *ma la maggioranza delle donne che mi circondano) non vuol dire che questa immagine non risulti molto fastidiosa e che mi rispecchi...


le altre?perché invece non parli di quelle che definiresti come te?
in effetti c'è un punto dove è evidente devo dare ragione a geko: la mancanza di solidarietà.
perché se è vero che ci c'è una parte di generazione che in qualche modo ha rinnegato principi ottenuti dalle madri, questo imbarbarimento include anche gli uomini.


----------



## exStermy (28 Settembre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...ma devo proprio intervenire a questo punto, e meno male che l'ho letto.
> 
> Prima di tutto tu Joey mi meravigli alquanto: ti facevo più furbo invece arriva Stermì a sparare la sua cazzata epocale e tu ci credi pure...
> Chissà allora quando eri sui banchi di scuola come ti intortavano tutti!!
> ...


Quale cazzata epocale? che lo psicologo sia amico di tuo marito?

ao' ma chi te conosce, se nun lo dici te io che cazzo ne so?...

ahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Puoi anche aver ragione, con la differenza che se esco di casa senza trucco e in ciabatte probabilmente qualcuno/molti mi possono guardare male ma nessuno mi denuncia e mio marito non mi riempie di botte.
> Qui possiamo scegliere, se non scegliamo è perchè non vogliamo farlo.
> Quindi una costrizione auto imposta.


Sei sicura di poter scegliere ? Sicura sicura ? Cosa succederebbe ad una donna che lavora al marketing di una grande azienda la terza volta che si presenta ad una riunione in jeans, maglietta e scarpe da ginnastica ? Non rischia la vita come in certi paesi del mondo, questo è pacifico. Ma io non penso che sia una costrizione auto imposta. Penso che siano due tipi diversi d'imposizione: una è cavernicola, l'altra, la nostra, è più sottile, ma non meno potente.


----------



## Rabarbaro (28 Settembre 2012)

Che meschina è l'opinione che ne esce della libertà.
Si parte dal poter fare tutto senza ostacoli e remore, e si arriva alla considerazione di cui uno dei tanti possibili generi sessuali gode tra gli altri sessi e, peggio, al suo stesso interno.
Maschi e femmine non sono uguali nè mai potranno essere, checchè ne dicano quelli che indossano la maglietta rosa con su scritto "the gender bender", no, non il personaggio di Futurama vestito da ballerina...
La pochezza di una tale idea di libertà è la cartina al tornasole della effettiva pochezza, assoluta pochezza, delle limitazioni sentite dal genere femminile in questo tempo ed in questa parte del globo.
Svestiti i panni da suffregette e finito in cenere anche l'ultimo reggiseno, sfilato peraltro mostrando ascelle che così pelose non si erano mai viste, rimane l'ultimo vero limite insormontabile: il bisogno di un ruolo.
Fuoriuscite dal gineceo per urlare il proprio diritto ad entrare nella boulé, molte se ne ritornano indietro e chiudono la porta, a doppia mandata.
Hanno il diritto di essere quello che gli altri vogliono che siano, ma di loro spontanea volontà stavolta.
Il giro sugli autoscontri se lo sono fatto, ora ci possono tornare quando vogliono, ma preferiscono stare sulla giostrina con le tazze che ruotano e le margherite che cantano.
Qui possono farlo, altrove devono farlo.
The difference.
Tutto già detto comunque, anche che hanno il diritto ad essere stupide, un privilegio che le donne si sono conquistate a fatica e con dure lotte, e che hanno strappato agli uomini, che invece ne godevano da migliaia di anni.

Se questa è l'unica libertà che fa infervorare, c'è da temere che le altre decadano in silenzio.

Ma, tanto, se non se ne sente la mancanza, forse, non era qualcosa di importante.
Forse.


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sei sicura di poter scegliere ? Sicura sicura ? Cosa succederebbe ad una donna che lavora al marketing di una grande azienda la terza volta che si presenta ad una riunione in jeans, maglietta e scarpe da ginnastica ? Non rischia la vita come in certi paesi del mondo, questo è pacifico. Ma io non penso che sia una costrizione auto imposta. Penso che siano due tipi diversi d'imposizione: una è cavernicola, l'altra, la nostra, è più sottile, ma non meno potente.


Tubarao.


----------



## free (28 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> le altre?perché invece non parli di quelle che definiresti come te?
> in effetti c'è un punto dove è evidente devo dare ragione a geko:* la mancanza di solidarietà.*
> perché se è vero che ci c'è una parte di generazione che in qualche modo ha rinnegato principi ottenuti dalle madri, questo imbarbarimento include anche gli uomini.



ma per me non è affatto vero
si è solidali con uomini e donne, indifferentemente,  per comune sentire; se non c'è, no, o almeno è più difficile


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Con quale percentuale l'esigenza (a volte esasperata) di truccarsi, apparire, messa in piega, tette rifatte, botox, etc, etc, può essere considerato il "personale burqa delle occidentali" ?
> 
> Firmato:
> 
> SalamaleccaleccTubarao


Il burqa per le donne che lo indossano ha una valenza. Che io non condivido, ma ha un suo scopo dichiarato, almeno a me l'ha spiegato così una donna che era musulmana ma ora è atea. Nascondendo le forme dovrebbe rendere la donna libera dalle attenzioni maschili, quindi dovrebbe permetterle di vivere, lavorare, girare, senza attirare sguardi, commenti, proposte indesiderate. Una valenza analoga ha la veste delle monache e nessuno si sogna di metterla in discussione.  Poi non voglio affrontare il tema della libertà, dell'informazione, della scelta, della religione... riporto solo quello che mi ha detto chi il burqa l'ha indossato. L'esigenza di cui parli tu nasce da tutt'altro, un mix di esasperazione consumistica, di falsi valori, di false speranze... che non hanno travolto solo il mondo femminile, ma anche quello maschile.
Mi è piaciuta un sacco una frase di Giobbe Covatta che diceva (+/-) : spendiamo tantissimo per diventare bellissimi con risultati che, francamente, sono di merda. Perchè alla fine... il tempo non si frega. Si può invece spenderlo bene.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> le altre?perché invece non parli di quelle che definiresti come te?
> in effetti c'è un punto dove è evidente devo dare ragione a geko: la mancanza di solidarietà.
> perché se è vero che ci c'è una parte di generazione che in qualche modo ha rinnegato principi ottenuti dalle madri, questo imbarbarimento include anche gli uomini.



Non ti seguo.....Stavamo parlando di un genere di donne che vedo costantemente e nel quale non mi riconosco.
Tu non conosci donne così? Nel mio ambiente sono la stargrandissima maggioranza.
Nel tuo ambiente non è così?
Nella mia vita privata tendo ad evitare questo tipo di donne che trovo sviliscano l'idea di donna.
Sull'imbarbarimento degli uomini mi sono già espressa ma possiamo riparlarne
Di me cosa vuoi sapere?
Mi piace truccarmi, vestirmi bene e portare i tacchi. E allo stesso tempo esco struccata in jeans e scarpe da tennis. In casa posso indossare un intimo particolare e un tutone con l'orsacchiotto (sto estremizzando ma magliettoni comodi e informi li adoro)
Tralasciando gli ultimi periodi se c'è una cosa che ho apprezzato in mio marito è che non ha mai badato all'apparenza desiderandomi indipendentemente dal trucco dalla messa in piega, dall'intimo ecc ecc
Non riesco ad uniformarmi a quel tipo di donna che punta tutto sull'aspetto esteriore, che colleziona uomini per sentirsi più femmina.....
Se vuoi sapere altro sono qui:smile:


----------



## exStermy (28 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> le altre?perché invece non parli di quelle che definiresti come te?
> in effetti c'è un punto dove è evidente devo dare ragione a geko: la mancanza di solidarietà.
> perché se è vero che ci c'è una parte di generazione che in qualche modo ha rinnegato principi ottenuti dalle madri, questo imbarbarimento include anche gli uomini.


Per me lo smidollamento dell'uomo e' la conseguenza del vostro non aver saputo gestire la presunta ed illusoria pretesa di liberta' e di saper fare tutto...

avete mischiato i ruoli e mo' ve lamentate se parecchi hanno perso la bussola e so' spaesati...

il "bello" e' che allevano pure i figli per farli diventa' gli smidollati di domani in un loop da cui se ne esce solo co' na' bomba atomica psicologica e magari bastasse solo un break...

ahahahahah


----------



## Nocciola (28 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sei sicura di poter scegliere ? Sicura sicura ? Cosa succederebbe ad una donna che lavora al marketing di una grande azienda la terza volta che si presenta ad una riunione in jeans, maglietta e scarpe da ginnastica ? Non rischia la vita come in certi paesi del mondo, questo è pacifico. Ma io non penso che sia una costrizione auto imposta. Penso che siano due tipi diversi d'imposizione: una è cavernicola, l'altra, la nostra, è più sottile, ma non meno potente.


Bè questo però è un altro discorso. Un conto è adeguare l'abbigliamento al tipo di situazione. non entro in chiesa in short, non vado a un matrimonio in tuta, non mi presento a una riunione in jeans soprattutto alla presenza di un cliente esterno.
Dopodichè lavoro in una multinazionale e anche se sei un uomo non puoi presentarti in jeans.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Tubarao.



Non c'era bisogno di firmarsi ti riconosco:smile:


----------



## free (28 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non c'era bisogno di firmarsi ti riconosco:smile:



già, è quello che si presenta alle riunioni in jeans, maglietta e scarpe da ginnastica


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Settembre 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Sì ma è una cosa auto-imposta. Non hanno il coraggio di ribellarsi a certi schemi perché sostanzialmente le donne non sono capaci di essere solidali tra loro, non oltre una certa soglia, perlomeno. E' anche uno dei motivi per cui storicamente in guerra ci sono sempre andati gli uomini: non solo per una questione di forza fisica, ma perché gli uomini riescono ad essere più 'squadra', più 'branco' rispetto alle donne.
> Ed infatti alla fine di tutto la società ruota sempre intorno a ciò che gli uomini vogliono. Tutte le donnine semi ignude in televisione ne sono una (triste) dimostrazione.
> 
> Le donne sono competitive da morire tra loro, e non parlo del lavoro, dei soldi, della carriera, parlo della _figaggine_, della quantità e qualità di uomini che riescono ad _avere_. Io mi accorgo di donne che ti seducono solo per una questione di autoaffermazione, mica perché le interessi davvero eh... Vogliono solo dimostrare a te e a sè stesse che loro possono. Certo non sono tutte così, le generalizzazioni lasciano il tempo che trovano...
> ...


Perchè solo le donne? Non mi risulta. Mariti e padri che fanno cerette, lampade, trattamenti estetici, trapianti di capelli, liposuzioni e operazioni di chirurgia plastica esistono, eh? Ah, ultimamente si rifanno i glutei. Poi si truccano: correttori, mascara... Vogliamo parlare dei tatuaggi? No, perchè, se non c'è stata l'invasione dei Maori, penso che siano anche quelli una forma di abbellimento, di esibizionismo... o no?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> fai veramente le donne come una massa di deficienti?
> scommetto che sia tu che farfalla non vi consideriate tali


la riflessione di geko mi piace nel senso che è realistica, non che ne condivido in toto l'idea 

veramente sì, alcune donne (molte) si comportano veramente da deficienti
anch'io lo sono stata in certi frangenti


è da questo che nasce la mia brevissima riflessione:
finchè noi donne sentiremo questa spinta al riscatto ci sarà campo libero per il maschilismo e il businness più beceri


----------



## exStermy (28 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> già, è quello che si presenta alle riunioni in jeans, maglietta e scarpe da ginnastica


beh pero' e' un formalismo inutile...

guarda Guglielmo Cancelli o Stefano Lavori come cazzo se conciano/vano anche in consessi internazionali o il nontro emulo in sedicesimo mezzo canadese ed incompetente per intero Marchionne...

ahahahah


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sei sicura di poter scegliere ? Sicura sicura ? Cosa succederebbe ad una donna che lavora al marketing di una grande azienda la terza volta che si presenta ad una riunione in jeans, maglietta e scarpe da ginnastica ? Non rischia la vita come in certi paesi del mondo, questo è pacifico. Ma io non penso che sia una costrizione auto imposta. Penso che siano due tipi diversi d'imposizione: una è cavernicola, l'altra, la nostra, è più sottile, ma non meno potente.


La stessa cosa succederebbe ad un uomo. A meno che non sia l'amministratore delegato: infatti quelli li vedi in jeans, perchè si vogliono distinguere dalla massa di plebei, uomini e donne, costretti a rispettare i formalismi. Poi se vogliamo parlare di quanti AD sono donne... è un altro paio di maniche.


----------



## exStermy (28 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Perchè solo le donne? Non mi risulta. Mariti e padri che fanno cerette, lampade, trattamenti estetici, trapianti di capelli, liposuzioni e operazioni di chirurgia plastica esistono, eh? Ah, ultimamente si rifanno i glutei. Poi si truccano: correttori, mascara... Vogliamo parlare dei tatuaggi? No, perchè, se non c'è stata l'invasione dei Maori, penso che siano anche quelli una forma di abbellimento, di esibizionismo... o no?


E perche' co' gl'infradito che se pensano fighi ste rekkie, ne volemo parla'...

maro' mo' vomito...

ahahahah


----------



## Ultimo (28 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> la riflessione di geko mi piace nel senso che è realistica, non che ne condivido in toto l'idea
> 
> veramente sì, alcune donne (molte) si comportano veramente da deficienti
> anch'io lo sono stata in certi frangenti
> ...




:up:


----------



## Nocciola (28 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> la riflessione di geko mi piace nel senso che è realistica, non che ne condivido in toto l'idea
> 
> veramente sì, alcune donne (molte) si comportano veramente da deficienti
> anch'io lo sono stata in certi frangenti
> ...


Quoto:up:


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> La stessa cosa succederebbe ad un uomo. A meno che non sia l'amministratore delegato: infatti quelli li vedi in jeans, perchè si vogliono distinguere dalla massa di plebei, uomini e donne, costretti a rispettare i formalismi. Poi se vogliamo parlare di quanti AD sono donne... è un altro paio di maniche.


Ma infatti io non stò facendo propriamente un discorso uomo / donna. Pure io se venissi al lavoro, bello, profumato, lavato e pettinato ma in bermuda corro il rischio di essere richiamato. Condivido con te che anche noi ometti tanto bene non siamo miessi da questo punto di vista. La mia era solo una provocazione volta a far considerare che forse forse, fatte ovviamente le debite proporzioni, così distanti dalle tanti vituperate condizioni arabe non siamo. 

Tubarao


----------



## free (28 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Per me lo smidollamento dell'uomo e' la conseguenza del vostro non aver saputo gestire la presunta ed illusoria pretesa di liberta' e di saper fare tutto...
> 
> avete mischiato i ruoli e mo' ve lamentate se parecchi hanno perso la bussola e so' spaesati...
> 
> ...


guarda che non è così
chi è nata al tempo in cui i ruoli erano già mischiati (noi), va trovando la propria strada, senza le menate di quello che era prima e prima ancora, secondo me
per dire: le donne non votavano, ok, ma ai tempi nostri è un concetto talmente assurdo tanto da non avere più alcuna rilevanza, e così mille altre cose


----------



## exStermy (28 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> la riflessione di geko mi piace nel senso che è realistica, non che ne condivido in toto l'idea
> 
> veramente sì, alcune donne (molte) si comportano veramente da deficienti
> anch'io lo sono stata in certi frangenti
> ...


Comunque come ho gia' avuto occasione de di', la vostra spinta de riscatto che se vole realizza nelle donne soldato, e' la piu' ridicola e penosa...

ma statte a casa, cretina...

ahahahah


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> La stessa cosa succederebbe ad un uomo. A meno che non sia l'amministratore delegato: infatti quelli li vedi in jeans, perchè si vogliono distinguere dalla massa di plebei, uomini e donne, costretti a rispettare i formalismi. Poi se vogliamo parlare di *quanti AD sono donne.*.. è un altro paio di maniche.


dove lavoro io ce ne sono ben due

delle fiche stratosferiche coi loro 55 anni a testa
per niente rifatte 

non a caso studio la loro immagine così lontana dagli stereotipi


----------



## Simy (28 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> guarda che non è così
> chi è nata al tempo in cui i ruoli erano già mischiati (noi), va trovando la propria strada, senza le menate di quello che era prima e prima ancora, secondo me
> per dire: le donne non votavano, ok, ma ai tempi nostri è un concetto talmente assurdo tanto da non avere più alcuna rilevanza, e così mille altre cose


:up: quoto!


----------



## free (28 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> beh pero' e' un formalismo inutile...
> 
> guarda Guglielmo Cancelli o Stefano Lavori come cazzo se conciano/vano anche in consessi internazionali o il nontro emulo in sedicesimo mezzo canadese ed incompetente per intero Marchionne...
> 
> ahahahah



e mezzo svizzero!


----------



## free (28 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> la riflessione di geko mi piace nel senso che è realistica, non che ne condivido in toto l'idea
> 
> *veramente sì, alcune donne (molte) si comportano veramente da deficienti*
> anch'io lo sono stata in certi frangenti
> ...



ma anche gli uomini...


----------



## exStermy (28 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> guarda che non è così
> chi è nata al tempo in cui i ruoli erano già mischiati (noi), va trovando la propria strada, senza le menate di quello che era prima e prima ancora, secondo me
> per dire: le donne non votavano, ok, ma ai tempi nostri è un concetto talmente assurdo tanto da non avere più alcuna rilevanza, e così mille altre cose


E la tua strada la cerchi facendoti inculcare come una povera cogliona, che un corpo maschile completamente glabro o che si trucchi, sia mejo ed al passo con i tempi perche' evoluto?

ma famme u' piacer'...

se voi invece aveste continuato a schifarvi di uno glabro o che si trucchi, a quello nun glje rimanevano che due opzioni:

a)resettarse;

b)passare ar nemico;

ahahahah

raggiungete vette di ridicolo ineguagliabili....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> E la tua strada la cerchi facendoti inculcare come una povera cogliona, che un corpo maschile completamente glabro o che si trucchi, sia mejo ed al passo con i tempi perche' evoluto?
> 
> ma famme u' piacer'...
> 
> ...



io l'ho sempre detto che ME piace quel tappeto che c'hai sul petto

vabbè, sono di un'altra generazione


----------



## free (28 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> *E la tua strada la cerchi facendoti inculcare come una povera cogliona, che un corpo maschile completamente glabro o che si trucchi, sia mejo ed al passo con i tempi perche' evoluto?
> *
> ma famme u' piacer'...
> 
> ...



eh? ma sei matto?
ma proprio per niente!


----------



## Ultimo (28 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Comunque come ho gia' avuto occasione de di', la vostra spinta de riscatto che se vole realizza nelle donne soldato, e' la piu' ridicola e penosa...





exStermy ha detto:


> ma statte a casa, cretina...
> 
> ahahahah



Nel rosso sono d'accordo.


----------



## exStermy (28 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma infatti io non stò facendo propriamente un discorso uomo / donna. Pure io se venissi al lavoro, bello, profumato, lavato e pettinato ma in bermuda corro il rischio di essere richiamato. Condivido con te che anche noi ometti tanto bene non siamo miessi da questo punto di vista. La mia era solo una provocazione volta a far considerare che forse forse, fatte ovviamente le debite proporzioni, così distanti dalle tanti vituperate condizioni arabe non siamo.
> 
> Tubarao


Ognuno e' schiavo nel proprio tempo...

noi piu' evoluti di loro, mo' oltre che i prodotti in scadenza abbiamo anche le relazioni sentimentali a tempo...

come te rompi le palle dopo poco di un oggetto appena comprato, cosi' te rompi subito le palle di una/uno appena conosciuto/a...

e te stressi a gira' come na' trottola alla ricerca della faiga perduta...

ahahahah


----------



## Ultimo (28 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma anche gli uomini...



Ecco vedi free? 

Si sta parlando di donne, la tua, senza offesa, sembra una citazione senza senso, ma nata da dentro e per volersi riscattare. Quando invece non c'è bisogno di evidenziare o far notare.

PS ho modificato un errore, avevo scritto uomini, ma era donna.


----------



## exStermy (28 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> e mezzo svizzero!


ce farei i buchi...

in testa...

ahahahahah


----------



## Simy (28 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ecco vedi free?
> 
> Si sta parlando di uomini, la tua, senza offesa, sembra una citazione senza senso, ma nata da dentro e per volersi riscattare. Quando invece non c'è bisogno di evidenziare o far notare.


veramente si parlava di donne....e free ha fatto notare che la stessa cosa vale per gli uomini.....
di cosa dovremmo riscattarci?


----------



## exStermy (28 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> io l'ho sempre detto che ME piace quel tappeto che c'hai sul petto
> 
> vabbè, sono di un'altra generazione


vabbe' allora in quarcheccosa te sarvi...

ahahahahah


----------



## free (28 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ecco vedi free?
> 
> Si sta parlando di uomini, la tua, senza offesa, sembra una citazione senza senso, ma nata da dentro e per volersi riscattare. Quando invece non c'è bisogno di evidenziare o far notare.



no nessun riscatto
è che io proprio non faccio differenza tra uomini e donne
faccio differenza tra persone che mi piacciono, con cui mi trovo bene etc. etc., e persone che non mi piacciono, o meglio che mi sono indifferenti poichè non le sento "affini" a me:smile:


----------



## exStermy (28 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> eh? ma sei matto?
> ma proprio per niente!


ao', escluso i presenti...

ahahahah


----------



## Ultimo (28 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> veramente si parlava di donne....e free ha fatto notare che la stessa cosa vale per gli uomini.....
> di cosa dovremmo riscattarci?



Ho fatto una correzione, leggila. 


Che ne so di che dovete riscattarvi, sono uomo :rotfl: Volevo soltanto far notare Simy che, come ci sono donne deficienti, ci sono gli uomini. Quindi che motivo c'è per farlo notare ? Ci sono per caso diversità in questo senso per caso? si arriva a qualcosa se lo si fa notare ? o forse nasce da qualcosa la voglia di free, per farlo notare quando non cera bisogno?


----------



## Ultimo (28 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> no nessun riscatto
> è che io proprio non faccio differenza tra uomini e donne
> faccio differenza tra persone che mi piacciono, con cui mi trovo bene etc. etc., e persone che non mi piacciono, o meglio che mi sono indifferenti poichè non le sento "affini" a me:smile:



:up:


----------



## exStermy (28 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> no nessun riscatto
> è che io proprio non faccio differenza tra uomini e donne
> faccio differenza tra persone che mi piacciono, con cui mi trovo bene etc. etc., e persone che non mi piacciono, o meglio che mi sono indifferenti poichè non le sento "affini" a me:smile:


quindi uno che se trucca o se depila, lo scarti pure come amico?


----------



## free (28 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :up:



bè, a dire il vero mi sono dimenticata quelli che mi stanno proprio sulle palle
uomini e donne, sempre


----------



## Nocciola (28 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> veramente si parlava di donne....e free ha fatto notare che la stessa cosa vale per gli uomini.....
> di cosa dovremmo riscattarci?


Sembrava una difesa della categoria.....Vero noi donne (non tutte) siamo così ma anche gli uomini, quasi a giustificarsi
So che FRee non intendeva questo ma secondo me Ultimo l'ha letta così


Ok mi faccio ci c.zzi miei


----------



## Simy (28 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sembrava una difesa della categoria.....Vero noi donne (non tutte) siamo così ma anche gli uomini, quasi a giustificarsi
> So che FRee non intendeva questo ma secondo me Ultimo l'ha letta così
> 
> 
> Ok mi faccio ci c.zzi miei


ciao bellezza!
:bacio:

ultimo ha rettificato :carneval:


----------



## free (28 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> quindi uno che se trucca o se depila, lo scarti pure come amico?



la trovo una cosa molto superficiale, piuttosto inutile, secondo me
dunque non scarterei a priori una persona per una cosa così superficiale, che riguarda solo il corpo


----------



## exStermy (28 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> la trovo una cosa molto superficiale, piuttosto inutile, secondo me
> dunque non scarterei a priori una persona per una cosa così superficiale, che riguarda solo il corpo


Lo sapevo che cascavi nella contraddizione come na' pera cotta...

ahahahah

se sto' pirla da' cosi' importanza a na' cosa cosi' superficiale, nun me pare un tipo molto profondo e percio' sei in contraddizione co' cio' che negavi tu facessi e ricercassi nelle persone...

invece siamo seguaci del basta che respira...

ahahahahah


----------



## Minerva (28 Settembre 2012)

questo lo condivido.in effetti ormai non si tratta più di riscatto ma di equilibrio da ristabilire insieme con quelli che sono i nostri migliori alleati: gli uomini intelligenti (le peggiori nemiche: un certo tipo di donna)  





Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> la riflessione di geko mi piace nel senso che è realistica, non che ne condivido in toto l'idea
> 
> *veramente sì, alcune donne (molte) si comportano veramente da deficienti
> anch'io lo sono stata in certi frangenti
> ...


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma infatti io non stò facendo propriamente un discorso uomo / donna. Pure io se venissi al lavoro, bello, profumato, lavato e pettinato ma in bermuda corro il rischio di essere richiamato. Condivido con te che anche noi ometti tanto bene non siamo miessi da questo punto di vista. La mia era solo una provocazione volta a far considerare che forse forse, fatte ovviamente le debite proporzioni, così distanti dalle tanti vituperate condizioni arabe non siamo.
> 
> Tubarao


Aspè: il burqa è un abbigliamento esclusivamente femminile. In alcuni paesi è l'unico abbigliamento *permesso* ad una donna. Per molte donne è quello che è stato insegnato loro come l'unico abbigliamento che rispecchi la decenza: se ti vesti all'occidentale sei segnata, criticata severamente... fino ad arrivare agli eccessi che leggiamo sul giornale. Altra cosa è vestirsi, nella nostra civiltà, in modo trascurato, inadeguato o fuori moda: è pur vero che vieni 'catalogato' in base a come ti vesti ... ma te ne puoi anche strafregare, decidere di lavorare solo in ambienti informali o di limitare al minimo l'adesione a certi formalismi. Ma noi andiamo oltre e non lo facciamo per sfuggire alla disapprovazione, piuttosto per suscitare invidia e ammirazione.  Io quando vedo una ragazza con il burqini in spiaggia quando ci sono 40 gradi all'ombra... non penso che lo indossi perchè è l'abbigliamento più comodo o quello che la fa apparire più gnocca. Non è proprio la stessa cosa.
P.S. ma io ti manco?


----------



## free (28 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Lo sapevo che cascavi nella contraddizione come na' pera cotta...
> 
> ahahahah
> 
> ...


non è mica detto che il tipo dia tanta importanza, dipende, il punto è proprio questo
anzi, la prima cosa che penserei è che è una persona piuttosto insicura, per conciarsi così
non trovi?


----------



## exStermy (28 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> non è mica detto che il tipo dia tanta importanza, dipende, il punto è proprio questo
> anzi, la prima cosa che penserei è che è una persona piuttosto insicura, per conciarsi così
> non trovi?


e lo dici proprio a me che lo considero una testa di cazzo conclamata?..ahahah

Pero' scusa ma stai scivolando sul vetro...

se non desse tutta l'importanza che vuole dare, il pirla non si sottoporrebbe ar trattamento depilatorio che e' una rottura di palle spaziale....ed idem per il trucco ed il parrucco, percio' per loro e' innegabile che attribuiscano tanta importanza e che denoti il loro vuoto pneumatico che affermavi rifuggire nelle persone che conosci o che potenzialmente conosceresti...

percio' non ridicolizzandoli o scartandoli senplicemente, tu dimostri d'esse intrappolata nella nuova moda del cazzo e d'esse pure te schiava...

che delusione...

ahahahah


----------



## UltimoSangre (28 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e lo dici proprio a me che lo considero una testa di cazzo conclamata?..ahahah
> 
> Pero' scusa ma stai scivolando sul vetro...
> 
> ...



ma dai stermy ... che pesante oh 

Tanto l'anno prossimo torna il berly e ce ne andiamo tutti a putt**** definitivamente

ahahahahaahhahhahahhaha


----------



## free (28 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e lo dici proprio a me che lo considero una testa di cazzo conclamata?..ahahah
> 
> Pero' scusa ma stai scivolando sul vetro...
> 
> ...



bè, certo, ammetto che il trucco e parrucco non è un buon biglietto da visita, e se il buongiorno si vede dal mattino...

ma anche quando andavo a vedere i gran premi di salto ostacoli i cavalieri non è che mi facessero una bella impressione così azzimati...nemmeno i cavalli con i boccoli ed il trucco con i brillantini

comunque per aumentare la tua delusione, ti comunico che io stessa ho delle predilezioni legate all'apparire: mi piacciono i gioielli e li metto, pure l'orologio d'oro di marca, insomma probabilmente di primo acchito si può pensare di me più o meno la stessa cosa, anche se non è certo seguire la moda, non so nemmeno cosa dica la moda per queste cose


----------



## exStermy (28 Settembre 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> ma dai stermy ... che pesante oh
> 
> Tanto l'anno prossimo torna il berly e ce ne andiamo tutti a putt**** definitivamente
> 
> ahahahahaahhahhahahhaha


Non ti nascondo che se l'Italia andasse definitivamente a picco nella merda grazie a certe capocce, godrei come un riccio...

ahahahah


----------



## UltimoSangre (28 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Non ti nascondo che se l'Italia andasse definitivamente a picco nella merda grazie a certe capocce, godrei come un riccio...
> 
> ahahahah


Non siamo molto lontani ...
Staremo a vedere, al limite fanno un altro "colpetto di stato"

ahahahahaha


----------



## free (28 Settembre 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> ma dai stermy ... che pesante oh
> 
> Tanto l'anno prossimo torna il berly e ce ne andiamo tutti a putt**** definitivamente
> 
> ahahahahaahhahhahahhaha



ecco diglielo


:inlove:


----------



## UltimoSangre (28 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ecco diglielo
> 
> 
> :inlove:


:inlove::inlove:


----------



## exStermy (28 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> bè, certo, ammetto che il trucco e parrucco non è un buon biglietto da visita, e se il buongiorno si vede dal mattino...
> 
> ma anche quando andavo a vedere i gran premi di salto ostacoli i cavalieri non è che mi facessero una bella impressione così azzimati...nemmeno i cavalli con i boccoli ed il trucco con i brillantini
> 
> comunque per aumentare la tua delusione, ti comunico che io stessa ho delle predilezioni legate all'apparire: mi piacciono i gioielli e li metto, pure l'orologio d'oro di marca, insomma probabilmente di primo acchito si può pensare di me più o meno la stessa cosa, anche se non è certo seguire la moda, non so nemmeno cosa dica la moda per queste cose


Quindi, na' vorta che hai avuto er culo che uno se presenta co' n'insegna ar neon che gia' anticipa che tipo e', nun approfitti...vabbe'...ahahah

pero' scusa ma che c'entra l'ornamento rappresentato da un gioiello o un orologio col fatto che un uomo si depili o si trucchi?...

mica sei fatua perche' metti i gioielli...al limite stupidina perche' attiri i ladri...

ahahahah


----------



## exStermy (28 Settembre 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Non siamo molto lontani ...
> Staremo a vedere, al limite fanno un altro "colpetto di stato"
> 
> ahahahahaha


porca troja, era tutto previsto...


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Vabbè che sei un cazzo di alfa e non ne hai bisogno ma se ogni tanto qualcuna delle tue sentenze ce le argomentassi ci faresti un piacere a noi poveri ometti cazzoni.
> 
> Tubarao


Tubarao, scrivere che le donne si curano solo per far piacere agli uomini è una fesseria talmente macroscopica che davvero non necessita di chissà quale argomentazione. Poi boh. Magari penso che qualche punkabbestia col cane pulcioso ed i moti di rivendicazione femminile alla cazzo tatuati nel cervello potrebbe pensarla differentemente, ma francamente non è un'opinione che m'interessi in maniera particolare.


----------



## free (28 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Quindi, na' vorta che hai avuto er culo che uno se presenta co' n'insegna ar neon che gia' anticipa che tipo e', nun approfitti...vabbe'...ahahah
> 
> pero' scusa ma che c'entra l'ornamento rappresentato da un gioiello o un orologio col fatto che un uomo si depili o si trucchi?...
> 
> ...


bè un po' c'entra, è sempre un modo di "presentarsi" agli altri, mica li metto solo a casina mia
per dire: anche in occasioni in cui forse sarebbero poco indicati, io non li tolgo, proprio perchè lo ritengo un vezzo, un "piacere" per me e non una cosa da fare o non fare vedere; una cosa molto superficiale ma che mi piace, insomma
o bisogna sempre essere intelligenti?:mrgreen:

e mi correggo riguardo alla moda: ho visto che ultimamente viene usato l'acciaio per fare "gioielli"
per me non esiste proprio!


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Settembre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...ma devo proprio intervenire a questo punto, e meno male che l'ho letto.
> 
> Prima di tutto tu Joey mi meravigli alquanto: ti facevo più furbo invece arriva Stermì a sparare la sua cazzata epocale e tu ci credi pure...
> Chissà allora quando eri sui banchi di scuola come ti intortavano tutti!!
> ...


Guarda, per quello che scrivi se mi dicessero che gli alieni ti rapiscono e ti portano su zeta reticuli ogni plenilunio probabilmente ci crederei pure.


----------



## free (28 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Guarda, per quello che scrivi se mi dicessero che gli alieni ti rapiscono e ti portano su zeta reticuli ogni plenilunio probabilmente ci crederei pure.



oddio non toccare questo tasto dolente che mi hanno rapito la piscina:singleeye:


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> oddio non toccare questo tasto dolente che mi hanno rapito la piscina:singleeye:


Giorni fa un ufo mi ha cagato sulla macchina.


----------



## UltimoSangre (28 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> oddio non toccare questo tasto dolente che *mi hanno rapito la piscina*:singleeye:


Ehm ...  eh?


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> oddio non toccare questo tasto dolente che mi hanno rapito la piscina:singleeye:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: mi hai fatto morire!
comunque... prima di criticare i gioielli in acciaio... vai a vederli ... io ho cambiato idea.


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Settembre 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Ehm ... eh?


Un mistero inspiegabile. Ma le indagini non sono chiuse.


----------



## Minerva (28 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Un mistero inspiegabile. Ma le indagini non sono chiuse.


è volata giù e questa estate i vicini l'hanno usata nella seconda casa.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: mi hai fatto morire!
> comunque... prima di criticare i gioielli in acciaio... vai a vederli ... io ho cambiato idea.


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tubarao, scrivere che le donne si curano solo per far piacere agli uomini è una fesseria talmente macroscopica che davvero non necessita di chissà quale argomentazione. Poi boh. Magari penso che qualche punkabbestia col cane pulcioso ed i moti di rivendicazione femminile alla cazzo tatuati nel cervello potrebbe pensarla differentemente, ma francamente non è un'opinione che m'interessi in maniera particolare.


Non ho detto che ci si cura per piacere agli altri. Ho detto che ci si cura per convenzione. Fermo restando che per me "curarsi" vuol dire evitare di puzzare (in sostanza lavarsi) e tutto il resto è accessorio. Ovvio che anche a me piace vestire in un certo modo e/o comprarmi un certo tipo di scarpe rispetto ad altre, ma non mi si può ribattere il fatto che alcune "usanze" ci siano imposte. Non imposte a suon di sberle, o sassate nella pubblica piazza, ma imposte dal modo di pensare, vivere, consumare, che ormai sperimentiamo ogni giorno nel mondo occidentale. E queste imposizioni, per me, fatte le debite proporzioni, sono assimilabili alle stesse imposizioni che si vivono nei mondi islamici. 

Anche tu nel tuo piccolo hai appena dimostrato di essere un talebano: Qualche punkabbestia col cane pulcioso..........
Ho un amico che pratica capoeira con me che porta i dreadlocks, ma ti posso assicurare che si doccia come tutto il resto del mondo e si veste anche molto bene: proprio ieri raccontava che se nel giro di 10 km c'è un posto di blocco, fermano lui.

Joey, è inutile che ci parliamo addosso, i nostri burqa ce li abbiamo pure noi.

Tubarao


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non ho detto che ci si cura per piacere agli altri. *Ho detto che ci si cura per convenzione.* *Fermo restando che per me "curarsi" vuol dire evitare di puzzare (in sostanza lavarsi) e tutto il resto è accessorio. *Ovvio che anche a me piace vestire in un certo modo e/o comprarmi un certo tipo di scarpe rispetto ad altre, ma non mi si può ribattere il fatto che alcune "usanze" ci siano imposte. Non imposte a suon di sberle, o sassate nella pubblica piazza, ma imposte dal modo di pensare, vivere, consumare, che ormai sperimentiamo ogni giorno nel mondo occidentale. E queste imposizioni, per me, fatte le debite proporzioni, sono assimilabili alle stesse imposizioni che si vivono nei mondi islamici.
> 
> Anche tu nel tuo piccolo hai appena dimostrato di essere un talebano: Qualche punkabbestia col cane pulcioso..........
> Ho un amico che pratica capoeira con me che porta i dreadlocks, ma ti posso assicurare che si doccia come tutto il resto del mondo e si veste anche molto bene: proprio ieri raccontava che se nel giro di 10 km c'è un posto di blocco, fermano lui.
> ...


Quindi, scavalcando un attimo sta fesseria sul mondo femminile ed andando più sul globale? Bè, se tu parti da presupposto che per te l'importante è solo non puzzare credo che non troveremo un terreno comune. L'importante è STAR BENE CON SE' STESSI. Se questo vuol dire non sentirsi a disagio in un dato ambiente in un certo momento e con un certo vestiario, per me va bene. Io preferisco avere uno stile mio, ma è una scelta personale. Se poi questa scelta è obbligata, tipo se lavori in banca o chessò, è un altro paio di maniche. Ma è anche comprensibile che una società abbia delle convenzioni in merito all'abbigliamento. Al presentarsi, come dire. Sarebbe utopico pensare il contrario (ed infatti questo è un thread della sfiga anche per quello, in effetti). Di che ragioniamo, di aria fritta?
Poi oh, io non ho nulla contro i punkabbestia pulciosi col cane, se sono persone di un certo spessore intellettivo. Capita sovente di no, però. A me perlomeno. Poi non so.


----------



## lothar57 (28 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Quindi, scavalcando un attimo sta fesseria sul mondo femminile ed andando più sul globale? Bè, se tu parti da presupposto che per te l'importante è solo non puzzare credo che non troveremo un terreno comune. L'importante è STAR BENE CON SE' STESSI. Se questo vuol dire non sentirsi a disagio in un dato ambiente in un certo momento e con un certo vestiario, per me va bene. Io preferisco avere uno stile mio, ma è una scelta personale. Se poi questa scelta è obbligata, tipo se lavori in banca o chessò, è un altro paio di maniche. Ma è anche comprensibile che una società abbia delle convenzioni in merito all'abbigliamento. Al presentarsi, come dire. Sarebbe utopico pensare il contrario (ed infatti questo è un thread della sfiga anche per quello, in effetti). Di che ragioniamo, di aria fritta?
> Poi oh, io non ho nulla contro i punkabbestia pulciosi col cane, se sono persone di un certo spessore intellettivo. Capita sovente di no, però. A me perlomeno. Poi non so.



Troppo d'accordo Joey..purtroppo e'un questione mentale sai..io vedo certe donne squallide..vestite male..senza trucco..un aroba che non si guarda.Invece una donna deve sempre essere femminile..anche se butta via l'immondizia e torna a casa.Poi e lo stesso per noi no?...un'uomo in giacca e cravatta e'meglio di uno in jeans e maglietta del mercatino cinese..solo che c'e'chi si mette cosi'solo ..alla domenica....e si capisce lontano un miglio.
Punkabestia????....da eliminare...non li sopporto..i loro cani hanno morso un sacco di gente...sarebbero da fucilare tutti.alla schiena...


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Quindi, scavalcando un attimo sta fesseria sul mondo femminile ed andando più sul globale? Bè, se tu parti da presupposto che per te l'importante è solo non puzzare credo che non troveremo un terreno comune. L'importante è STAR BENE CON SE' STESSI. Se questo vuol dire non sentirsi a disagio in un dato ambiente in un certo momento e con un certo vestiario, per me va bene. Io preferisco avere uno stile mio, ma è una scelta personale. Se poi questa scelta è obbligata, tipo se lavori in banca o chessò, è un altro paio di maniche. Ma è anche comprensibile che una società abbia delle convenzioni in merito all'abbigliamento. Al presentarsi, come dire. Sarebbe utopico pensare il contrario (ed infatti questo è un thread della sfiga anche per quello, in effetti). Di che ragioniamo, di aria fritta?
> Poi oh, io non ho nulla contro i punkabbestia pulciosi col cane, se sono persone di un certo spessore intellettivo. Capita sovente di no, però. A me perlomeno. Poi non so.


Conosco donne che se, per assurdo, la sera dovessero accorgersi di essere rimaste senza il latte in frigo, preferiscono rimanere senza, anzichè correre struccate e in ciabatte al bar sotto casa prima che chiuda.

Questo per me non vuol dire star bene con se stessi, questo per me vuol dire essere "obbligati".

Tubarao


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Settembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Troppo d'accordo Joey..purtroppo e'un questione mentale sai..io vedo certe donne squallide..vestite male..senza trucco..un aroba che non si guarda.Invece una donna deve sempre essere femminile..anche se butta via l'immondizia e torna a casa.Poi e lo stesso per noi no?...un'uomo in giacca e cravatta e'meglio di uno in jeans e maglietta del mercatino cinese..solo che c'e'chi si mette cosi'solo ..alla domenica....e si capisce lontano un miglio.
> Punkabestia????....da eliminare...non li sopporto..i loro cani hanno morso un sacco di gente...sarebbero da fucilare tutti.alla schiena...


Vabbè. Prometeo Prometeo, chi cazzo te lo ha fatto fare di donarci il fuoco......dicci la verità Prometeo, te lo stai ancora chiedendo vero ? 


Tubarao.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Settembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Troppo d'accordo Joey..purtroppo e'un questione mentale sai..io vedo certe donne squallide..vestite male..senza trucco..un aroba che non si guarda.Invece una donna deve sempre essere femminile..anche se butta via l'immondizia e torna a casa.Poi e lo stesso per noi no?...un'uomo in giacca e cravatta e'meglio di uno in jeans e maglietta del mercatino cinese..solo che c'e'chi si mette cosi'solo ..alla domenica....e si capisce lontano un miglio.
> Punkabestia????....da eliminare...non li sopporto..i loro cani hanno morso un sacco di gente...sarebbero da fucilare tutti.alla schiena...


Ma joey sta dicendo una cosa diversa?.......o non ho capito io

Una donna può essere femminile senza trucco e in ciabatte. 
sono circondata da uomini in giacca e cravatta tutti omologati. Se li incontro fuori in jeans e maglietta guadagnano spesso 1000 punti perchè almeno hanno uno stile loro.....


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Conosco donne che se, per assurdo, la sera dovessero accorgersi di essere rimaste senza il latte in frigo, preferiscono rimanere senza, anzichè correre struccate e in ciabatte al bar sotto casa prima che chiuda.
> 
> Questo per me non vuol dire star bene con se stessi, questo per me vuol dire essere "obbligati".
> 
> Tubarao


Tubarao, io pure conosco uno a cui non gliene frega un cazzo di nulla tranne che di non puzzare. Embè? Sti cazzi. Non è che se ci sono degli estremi dobbiamo per forza estremizzare. Che cazzo mi rappresenta? Mica le donne sono tutte come Moira Orfei. Anzi.


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> *Ma joey sta dicendo una cosa diversa?.......o non ho capito io*
> 
> Una donna può essere femminile senza trucco e in ciabatte.
> sono circondata da uomini in giacca e cravatta tutti omologati. Se li incontro fuori in jeans e maglietta guadagnano spesso 1000 punti perchè almeno hanno uno stile loro.....



Si, ma il micione è sempre il micione, anche se adesso è uno squalo.


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tubarao, io pure conosco uno a cui non gliene frega un cazzo di nulla tranne che di non puzzare. Embè? Sti cazzi. Non è che se ci sono degli estremi dobbiamo per forza estremizzare. Che cazzo mi rappresenta? Mica le donne sono tutte come Moira Orfei. Anzi.


Aò in culo te entra ma in testa no, dicono dalle mie parti 

Stò dicendo da almeno due pagine che quelle che a noi ci sembrano delle libere scelte, altro non sono che delle "imposizioni" dettate dal nostro stile di vita, e il post di Lothar ne è il manifesto.

Tubarao.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si, ma il micione è sempre il micione, anche se adesso è uno squalo.


Squalo no ti prego......... (la capisco solo io questa lascia stare)


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Aò in culo te entra ma in testa no, dicono dalle mie parti
> 
> Stò dicendo da almeno due pagine che quelle che a noi ci sembrano delle libere scelte, altro non sono che delle "imposizioni" dettate dal nostro stile di vita, e il post di Lothar ne è il manifesto.
> 
> Tubarao.


Lascia perdere Lothar che è un micione gattone coccolone e può dire ciò che vuole. Ti ho risposto prima: tu, io, tutti viviamo in una società che per forza di cose ha delle convenzioni, anche sul vestiario o sulla maniera di acconciarsi. Non ci puoi fare nulla, è così. Non è una libera scelta, o comunque lo è fino ad un certo punto, perchè se improvvisamente ti viene in mente di uscire tutto bello lavato e senza odori particolari solo con un paio di sandali ed un calzino sul pacco ti arrestano. Strano, vè? Ma è di sta società borghese di merda, la colpa, ovviamente.
E ti dirò di più, amico senza odori: le stesse convenzioni che si applicano al vestiario, si applicano anche ad una miriade di rapporti sociali che tu non ne hai neanche idea. Le cosiddette buone maniere sono una convenzione. E allora? Che facciamo, spacchiamo tutto? Ti sento frustrato da questo burqa opprimente dellla società perbenista di merda? Spacchiamo tutto? Io sono con te. Tu fai quella tua cosa brasiliana sfigata ed io metto le bombe. Fighissimo.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Settembre 2012)

*TEBE*

abbiamo capito che né Tubarao né Joey Blow  amano depilarsi e imbellettarsi 



sbav



dove sei, Divina?














qui c'è materiale per noi:mrgreen:




....o la giornata di ieri ti ha messo a dura prova?


----------



## lothar57 (28 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Squalo no ti prego......... (la capisco solo io questa lascia stare)



farfy..mi sono forse spiegato male..intendo,,per farla breve, la giacca e la cravatta la metto perche'mi piace
e mi sta bene..nessuno mi obbliga..e cosi'una donna...se e'femminile andra'giro vestita bene e truccata..se una sciatta femminista(non spararmi...)..vestita male con colori assursi spettinata..ok??


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Lascia perdere Lothar che è un micione gattone coccolone e può dire ciò che vuole. Ti ho risposto prima: tu, io, tutti viviamo in una società che per forza di cose ha delle convenzioni, anche sul vestiario o sulla maniera di acconciarsi. Non ci puoi fare nulla, è così. Non è una libera scelta, o comunque lo è fino ad un certo punto, perchè se improvvisamente ti viene in mente di uscire tutto bello lavato e senza odori particolari solo con un paio di sandali ed un calzino sul pacco ti arrestano. Strano, vè? Ma è di sta società borghese di merda, la colpa, ovviamente.
> E ti dirò di più, amico senza odori: le stesse convenzioni che si applicano al vestiario, si applicano anche ad una miriade di rapporti sociali che tu non ne hai neanche idea. Le cosiddette buone maniere sono una convenzione. E allora? Che facciamo, spacchiamo tutto? Ti sento frustrato da questo burqa opprimente dellla società perbenista di merda? Spacchiamo tutto? Io sono con te. Tu fai quella tua cosa brasiliana sfigata ed io metto le bombe. Fighissimo.


Già il fatto che non si tenti di convincermi che è tutto ok ed è tutto a posto mi basterebbe.
Perchè, caro Blow, il fatto che io non possa uscire con un paio di sandali ed un calzino, per forza di cosa lungo, sul cazzo, mi mette sullo stesso piano della donna araba che non può uscire con una minigonna. Però gli islamici stanno "ancora all'età della pietra", e noi siamo evoluti.


Tubarao


----------



## Nocciola (28 Settembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> farfy..mi sono forse spiegato male..intendo,,per farla breve,che io la giacca e la cravatta la metto perche'mi piace
> e mi sta bene..nessuno mi obbliga..e cosi'una donna...se e'femminile andra'giro vestita bene e truccata..se una sciatta femminista(non spararmi...)..vestita male con colori assursi spettinata..ok??


io credo che si possa essere femminile anche con uno straccio addosso e a piedi nudi con un mollettone in testa.....
Su questo non siamo d'accordo


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Squalo no ti prego......... (la capisco solo io questa lascia stare)


FARFIE


----------



## Simy (28 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> io credo che si possa essere femminile anche con uno straccio addosso e a piedi nudi con un mollettone in testa.....
> Su questo non siamo d'accordo


:up:


----------



## Nocciola (28 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> FARFIE


----------



## exStermy (28 Settembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Troppo d'accordo Joey..purtroppo e'un questione mentale sai..io vedo certe donne squallide..vestite male..senza trucco..un aroba che non si guarda.Invece una donna deve sempre essere femminile..anche se butta via l'immondizia e torna a casa.Poi e lo stesso per noi no?...un'uomo in giacca e cravatta e'meglio di uno in jeans e maglietta del mercatino cinese..solo che c'e'chi si mette cosi'solo ..alla domenica....e si capisce lontano un miglio.
> Punkabestia????....da eliminare...non li sopporto..i loro cani hanno morso un sacco di gente...sarebbero da fucilare tutti.alla schiena...


Per te una donna femminile e' una che se concia come una mignotta...

se nun se ferma er traffico, e' una che nun vale un cazzo...

ahahahahah

per me invece co' una che se concia come a na' mignotta ce faccio, anzi c'ho fatto cio' che dovevo fare, pero' dimme de sposarla una simile e me faccio prete...

ahahhaah


----------



## geko (28 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> mi piace molto la tua riflessione
> 
> aggiungo la mia:
> *alimentare nella donna la percezione di doversi riscattare da secoli e secoli di "inferiorità" è un ottimo business*


Sono d'accordo. Brava. Hai capito perfettamente il mio pensiero... L'eccesso di liberismo, quasi fosse un liberismo 'forzato', paradossalmente ottiene il risultato contrario. 




Minerva ha detto:


> io per nulla geko; hai veramente una brutta opinione delle donne , spiace.
> l'immagine personalmente mi risulta fastidiosa ma se la maggioranza la ritiene appropriata non c'è problema.


Se l'immagine risulta fastidiosa anche soltanto a te e a nessun altro, la tolgo lo stesso.
Non ritengo di avere una brutta opinione delle donne... Io mi ritengo un femminista, a modo mio. Piuttosto credo che siano le donne ad avere una brutta opinione delle donne.




Minerva ha detto:


> *fai veramente le donne come una massa di deficienti?*
> scommetto che sia tu che farfalla non vi consideriate tali


Non sono una massa di deficienti. 
Il mio lavoro ad esempio in passato era prerogativa di soli uomini, oggi invece le donne sono in crescita, direi quasi in maggioranza e sono anche le più brillanti. Penso in particolare a due persone che conosco ed ogni volta rimango sbalordito dalle loro capacità... Un livello che io, ahimé, non raggiungerò mai e poi mai. Nelle questioni 'individualistiche' le donne sono il massimo, non c'è niente che una donna non riesca a fare alla pari o meglio di un uomo: dall'arte del flirt, al mestiere del carpentiere a quello del fisico nucleare. Una donna in gamba arriva dove vuole, prende ciò che vuole, e questo le donne credo che lo sappiano bene. Ma buona parte di loro, oltre a limitarsi a sfruttare questa supremazia nel campo sessuale, è troppo impegnata a competere con le altre.
Le donne *in gruppo* non funzionano. Per questo dico che le nemiche delle donne sono le donne stesse e non sono riuscite a massimizzare i diritti conquistati con l'emancipazione, optando per una regressione mascherata che sta avvenendo sotto i nostri occhi.

Inoltre mi chiedo: perché quando il capo è una donna viene sempre definita iena, arpia, stronza, puttana, acida, raccomandata, merdaccia ecc ecc? Perché sono le donne le prime a considerarle così? 
Perché una donna che sta con un uomo di potere o comunque molto ambìto o è una zoccola o un'arrampicatrice sociale priva di sostanza? Perché noi uomini quando il terzo esce dalla stanza non ci mettiamo a spettegolare su quanto il suo culo si sia inflaccidito negli ultimi mesi o sui suoi buchi di cellulite, ed invece le donne sì?
Perché state in costante guerra contro voi stesse!

Il punto è che non ve ne rendete conto, davvero...
Sono passati 12 anni dall'ultima (per non dire unica) volta che ho messo piede in una discoteca, quindi parlo più che altro per sentito dire, ma so che ad esempio in certi posti le donne entrano gratis mentre gli uomini che non stanno in coppia per entrare devono pagare (20 euro? 30? Boh). 
Perché?
E' chiaro che l'interesse principale è quello di riempire il locale di più figa possibile, no?

Le ragazze invece lo vedono come un 'beneficio'. 
Ma dove? Ma quando? Io mi domando: ma perché le donne sin dalla giovane età non si ribellano a questo sistema? Perché si lasciano _mercificare_ in codesta maniera? 
Poi però sono le prime a definire me maschilista solo perché faccio loro notare quanto sia poco edificante accettare simili 'privilegi' che, in definitiva, si rivelano a vantaggio del sesso maschile.


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> io credo che si possa essere femminile anche con uno straccio addosso e a piedi nudi con un mollettone in testa.....
> Su questo non siamo d'accordo


 tipo questa? A proposito, lo sapevate che da una foto pubblicitaria collegata a questo film deriva in molti paesi del mondo la convinzione, tutt'ora in essere, che le donne italiane non si depilino, siano trascurate? Potenza di un'immagine... e della stupidità.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> View attachment 5774 tipo questa? A proposito, lo sapevate che da una foto pubblicitaria collegata a questo film deriva in molti paesi del mondo la convinzione, tutt'ora in essere, che le donne italiane non si depilino, siano trascurate? Potenza di un'immagine... e della stupidità.


:up:


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Settembre 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Perché noi uomini quando il terzo esce dalla stanza non ci mettiamo a spettegolare su quanto il suo culo si sia inflaccidito negli ultimi mesi o sui suoi buchi di cellulite, ed invece le donne sì?
> Perché state in costante guerra contro voi stesse!


Fermo restando che quoto il tuo post in toto al 101%, la parte che ho riportato mi ha fatto ricordare un fatto una cosa avvenuta un paio di anni fa. Ero in un locale a Roma con un pò di amici e amiche e a qualche tavolo di distanza sedeva Ilaria Spada (detto fra noi: un topa stratosferica). Il primo commento delle donne che erano con noi: Al mondo c'è una giustizia divina se anche Ilaria Spada ha la cellulite


----------



## exStermy (28 Settembre 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo. Brava. Hai capito perfettamente il mio pensiero... L'eccesso di liberismo, quasi fosse un liberismo 'forzato', paradossalmente ottiene il risultato contrario.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Qualcuna se salva...

n'assessore  comunale fimmina di vattelapesca incontra ar cesso la Minetti e le fa: Ao' ma perche' nun te dimetti che ce fai vergona' a noi fimmine?...risposta: ao' e' corpa mia se' io so' bona e te sei racchia?

in effetti nun aveva tutti i torti...

ahahahah


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Settembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> farfy..mi sono forse spiegato male..intendo,,per farla breve, la giacca e la cravatta la metto perche'mi piace
> e mi sta bene..nessuno mi obbliga..e cosi'una donna...*se e'femminile andra'giro vestita bene e truccata*..se una sciatta femminista(non spararmi...)..*vestita male con colori assursi spettinata*..ok??


così si giudicano le bambole Lothar, non le donne.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> così si giudicano le bambole Lothar, non le donne.



:umile::umile::umile::umile:


----------



## exStermy (28 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> così si giudicano le bambole Lothar, non le donne.


bon ci bon ci bon bon bon...

ahahahahah


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Settembre 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Le ragazze invece lo vedono come un 'beneficio'.
> Ma dove? Ma quando? Io mi domando: ma perché le donne sin dalla giovane età non si ribellano a questo sistema? Perché si lasciano _mercificare_ in codesta maniera?
> Poi però sono le prime a definire me maschilista solo perché faccio loro notare quanto sia poco edificante accettare simili 'privilegi' che, in definitiva, si rivelano a vantaggio del sesso maschile.


Per convenienza, Geko. Per lo stesso motivo per cui alcune(!) donne si presentano al lavoro con minigonna inguinale e scollatura ombelicale, oppure vestite come CatWoman: ottengono cose che altre riescono ad ottenere solo facendosi il famoso mazzo. A me una collega diede pubblicamente della stupida perchè non adottavo certe tecniche. E, oggettivamente, ha fatto più carriera lei. Poi magari lei lo meritava e io no... ma mi hanno detto il contrario. Difficile andare contro la propria convenienza in nome... di cosa? dell'onestà? del merito? dell'affermazione di una parità di diritti? Ma queste sono cose che non vanno più di moda! Adesso i modelli sono altri, chi si lascia mercificare è in linea con la tendenza :mrgreenoi dite che sono vecchia io:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Già il fatto che non si tenti di convincermi che è tutto ok ed è tutto a posto mi basterebbe.
> Perchè, caro Blow, *il fatto che io non possa uscire con un paio di sandali ed un calzino, per forza di cosa lungo, sul cazzo, mi mette sullo stesso piano della donna araba che non può uscire con una minigonna.* Però gli islamici stanno "ancora all'età della pietra", e noi siamo evoluti.
> 
> 
> Tubarao


Tubarao, è un ragionamento allucinante. Cioè, non è manco un ragionamento, è proprio un parallelismo sconcertatamente stupido. Non serve che ti spieghi il perchè, vero? Dimmi di si.


----------



## Minerva (28 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Fermo restando che quoto il tuo post in toto al 101%, la parte che ho riportato mi ha fatto ricordare un fatto una cosa avvenuta un paio di anni fa. Ero in un locale a Roma con un pò di amici e amiche e a qualche tavolo di distanza sedeva Ilaria Spada (detto fra noi: un topa stratosferica). Il primo commento delle donne che erano con noi: Al mondo c'è una giustizia divina se anche Ilaria Spada ha la cellulite


la stessa stupidità che può dimostrare un gruppo di uomini facendo battute cretine .sinceramente non mi ritrovo proprio in questa idea del gruppo femminile e non lo vedo nemmeno nel gruppo di amiche di mia figlia.
dipende dalle donne esattamente come dipende dagli uomini


----------



## Minerva (28 Settembre 2012)

e la mercificazione di cui stiamo parlando in questi tempi coinvolge anche i ragazzi.
non so se avete idea di quanto non si riesca più a distinguerli in certi ambienti


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> la stessa stupidità che può dimostrare un gruppo di uomini facendo battute cretine .sinceramente non mi ritrovo proprio in questa idea del gruppo femminile e non lo vedo nemmeno nel gruppo di amiche di mia figlia.
> dipende dalle donne esattamente come dipende *dali* uomini


SBADABAM...


polpette... presto


----------



## Tebe (28 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> SBADABAM...
> 
> 
> polpette... presto



Subito!

























Dove cazzo sono?

Chanel presto!






TUMP!


----------



## Diletta (28 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Giorni fa un ufo mi ha cagato sulla macchina.



...sì, è quello che ha rapito me, ma poiché sono diventata subito il loro capo gli ho ordinato io di farlo.
Contento?:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Spider (28 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tubarao, scrivere che le donne si curano solo per far piacere agli uomini è una fesseria talmente macroscopica che davvero non necessita di chissà quale argomentazione. Poi boh. Magari penso che qualche punkabbestia col cane pulcioso ed i moti di rivendicazione femminile alla cazzo tatuati nel cervello potrebbe pensarla differentemente, ma francamente non è un'opinione che m'interessi in maniera particolare.


ma cosa ti interessa a te?
niente.
una fesseria.
 puoi motivarla? 
una tua idea, un tuo Blow-pensiero,
qualcosa oltre i 3 centimetri...


----------



## Diletta (28 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Quale cazzata epocale? che lo psicologo sia amico di tuo marito?
> 
> ao' ma chi te conosce, se nun lo dici te io che cazzo ne so?...
> 
> ahahahah




Mi sono convinta che tu sei davvero un disturbato mentale ed è per questo che ti lascio sfogare....
Vedrai che stasera starai meglio, dopo la tua terapia.
Sono solo allucinazioni...inganni della mente...

Tranquillo......!


----------



## Minerva (28 Settembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Troppo d'accordo Joey..purtroppo e'un questione mentale sai..io vedo certe donne squallide..vestite male..senza trucco..un aroba che non si guarda.Invece una donna deve sempre essere femminile..anche se butta via l'immondizia e torna a casa.Poi e lo stesso per noi no?...un'uomo in giacca e cravatta e'meglio di uno in jeans e maglietta del mercatino cinese..solo che c'e'chi si mette cosi'solo ..alla domenica....e si capisce lontano un miglio.
> Punkabestia????....da eliminare...non li sopporto..i loro cani hanno morso un sacco di gente...sarebbero da fucilare tutti.alla schiena...


e secondo voi quando lothar parla con un gruppo di amici di che parla?
pensate anche a questi esempi


----------



## Annuccia (28 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Conosco donne che se, per assurdo, la sera dovessero accorgersi di essere rimaste senza il latte in frigo, preferiscono rimanere senza,* anzichè correre struccate e in ciabatte al bar sotto casa prima che chiuda.
> *
> Questo per me non vuol dire star bene con se stessi, questo per me vuol dire essere "obbligati".
> 
> Tubarao


a parte che infilarsi un apio di scarpe non esige impegno...personalmente ci impego 2 secondi...
donne che per andare un secondo al bar sottocasa necessariamente truccate non credo che esitano....
tutt'alpiù preferisco pensare...che vista la tarda ora mi scoccia uscire di casa quindi faccio  a meno del latte domattina...
che cazzo di donne conosci...scusa eh...
va bene il piacere di stare in ordine sempre...ma per un'emergenza qualsiasi donna eviterebbe per pochi istanti di truccarsi e improfumarsi vestirsi ecc ecc...


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tubarao, è un ragionamento allucinante. Cioè, non è manco un ragionamento, è proprio un parallelismo sconcertatamente stupido. Non serve che ti spieghi il perchè, vero? Dimmi di si.


No. Spiegamelo se puoi/vuoi. E possibilmente come se lo stessi spiegando ad un bambino di quattro anni. (Cit)

Tubarao


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> e secondo voi quando lothar parla con un gruppo di amici di che parla?
> pensate anche a questi esempi


Ma infatti io ho parlato del mondo femminile perchè l'elemento di partenza è stato il burqa. E' pacifico che la controparte maschile non è esente dallo stesso tipo di discorso.

Tubarao


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> a parte che infilarsi un apio di scarpe non esige impegno...personalmente ci impego 2 secondi...
> donne che per andare un secondo al bar sottocasa necessariamente truccate non credo che esitano....
> tutt'alpiù preferisco pensare...che vista la tarda ora mi scoccia uscire di casa quindi faccio  a meno del latte domattina...
> che cazzo di donne conosci...scusa eh...
> *va bene il piacere di stare in ordine sempre.*..ma per un'emergenza qualsiasi donna eviterebbe per pochi istanti di truccarsi e improfumarsi vestirsi ecc ecc...


ma te cadi sempre dal pero?

stanno a dire da stamattina che non di piacere si tratta, ma di _coercizione
_
e continuate pure a scrivere che voi non siete così neanche per un pò
e continuate a schifare _quelle  _che sono così


ma se certi beni di consumo superflui aumentano il loro giro d'affari nonostante la crisi economica un motivo ci sarà, no?


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> a parte che infilarsi un apio di scarpe non esige impegno...personalmente ci impego 2 secondi...
> donne che per andare un secondo al bar sottocasa necessariamente truccate non credo che esitano....
> tutt'alpiù preferisco pensare...che vista la tarda ora mi scoccia uscire di casa quindi faccio  a meno del latte domattina...
> che cazzo di donne conosci...scusa eh...
> va bene il piacere di stare in ordine sempre...ma per un'emergenza qualsiasi donna eviterebbe per pochi istanti di truccarsi e improfumarsi vestirsi ecc ecc...


Annù, ma è logico che non è la regola, e che per una che non uscirebbe magari ce ne stanno 10 che se ne sbattono. Ma non mi si può negare il fatto che ci sono persone che anzichè farsi vedere in disordine dagli altri, preferiscono ammazzarsi, e io sono convinto che non è sempre questa cosa è dettata dalla semplice voglia personale di curarsi, sono vere e propri stili di vita, a volte, purtroppo, esasperati.

Tubarao


----------



## geko (28 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> la stessa stupidità che può dimostrare un gruppo di uomini facendo battute cretine .sinceramente non mi ritrovo proprio in questa idea del gruppo femminile e non lo vedo nemmeno nel gruppo di amiche di mia figlia.
> dipende dalle donne esattamente come dipende dagli uomini





Minerva ha detto:


> e la mercificazione di cui stiamo parlando in questi tempi coinvolge anche i ragazzi.
> non so se avete idea di quanto non si riesca più a distinguerli in certi ambienti


Ecco vedi?
Un classico: incapacità di autocritica. 
Fai notare una cosa e loro ti rispondono "Eh, ma anche gli uomini", "Beh, ma allora gli uomini?".

Gli uomini che? Siete voi (le vostre madri) che hanno lottato con le unghie e con i denti per ottenere qualcosa. Siete voi ad essere 'apparentemente' (e solo a parole, aggiungerei) insoddisfatte del vostro _ruolo_ sociale. 
Allora visto che una posizione l'avete già scelta, di che vi lamentate? Abbiate l'onestà di ammettere che si tratta di una scelta consapevole. Una scelta _comoda_. Perché mai una donna dovrebbe farsi il mazzo quando invece può dedicare tutte le sue energie per diventare ogni giorno più bella e plastificata ed accalappiare il maschio con pecunia di turno?

Certamente ci sono i maschi superficiali che in branco fanno solo discorsi superficiali, così come si sono le donne superficiali che si comportano in questo modo, ma non è dicendo "Eh, ma io sono diversa da quelle papere lì" che si realizza la solidarietà tra donne di cui ci sarebbe bisogno per cambiare concretamente le cose. 
Dal punto di vista _individuale_ siete a posto, come _gruppo_ che opera per il bene del gruppo: NO.


----------



## lunaiena (28 Settembre 2012)

Comunque a me non importa di cosa può o non può piacere ad un uomo ....
Io mi devo piacere e sono questa.....
Mi sono appena prasentata così ad un appuntamento di fuoco....
.

e mi sentivo una gran bonacciona.......
hahahahahahah
e non dico le risate!!!!!


----------



## Nocciola (28 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> a parte che infilarsi un apio di scarpe non esige impegno...personalmente ci impego 2 secondi...
> donne che per andare un secondo al bar sottocasa necessariamente truccate non credo che esitano....
> tutt'alpiù preferisco pensare...che vista la tarda ora mi scoccia uscire di casa quindi faccio a meno del latte domattina...
> che cazzo di donne conosci...scusa eh...
> va bene il piacere di stare in ordine sempre...ma per un'emergenza qualsiasi donna eviterebbe per pochi istanti di truccarsi e improfumarsi vestirsi ecc ecc...


Ho un'amica che con congiuntivite da non riuscire quasi a tenere aperto l' occhio dal tanto fosse gonfio, veniva a vedere la partita del figlio con ombretto patita e mascara
Quando gliel'ho fatto notare mi ha detto che lei nemmeno in casa resta struccata figurati fuori

Esistono donne così, altro che se esistono


----------



## Simy (28 Settembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Comunque a me non importa di cosa può o non può piacere ad un uomo ....
> Io mi devo piacere e sono questa.....
> Mi sono appena prasentata così ad un appuntamento di fuoco....
> .View attachment 5778
> ...


ma sono bellissimiiiiiiiiiiiiiii :mrgreen:


----------



## Annuccia (28 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma te cadi sempre dal pero?
> 
> stanno a dire da stamattina che non di piacere si tratta, ma di _coercizione
> _
> ...


chiedo scusa ma non ho letto il resto

la mia era una rispostaa quel post....

ovvero alla necessità di truccarsi per soli 5 minuti.....
non ho schifato nessuno...
non mi sembra di averlo mai fatto


----------



## lunaiena (28 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: mi hai fatto morire!
> comunque... prima di criticare i gioielli in acciaio... vai a vederli ... io ho cambiato idea.



Non ha seguito il discorso .....
Piacciono anche a me e molto .....
poi li lavi in lavastoviglie:mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (28 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Annù, ma è logico che non è la regola, e che per una che non uscirebbe magari ce ne stanno 10 che se ne sbattono. Ma non mi si può negare il fatto che ci sono persone che anzichè farsi vedere in disordine dagli altri, preferiscono ammazzarsi, e io sono convinto che non è sempre questa cosa è dettata dalla semplice voglia personale di curarsi, sono vere e propri stili di vita, a volte, purtroppo, esasperati.
> 
> Tubarao



1 a 10? La percentuale è un filino più alta secondo me......
vivo davvero in un ambiente di m.......


----------



## free (28 Settembre 2012)

questa storia mi fa venire in mente mia nonna, un calzino bucato era un disonore grande:  bisogna sempre essere in ordine, anche la biancheria, metti che hai un incidente e ti portano in ospedale??
miiiiinonna dai non portare sfiga!


----------



## Simy (28 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> questa storia mi fa venire in mente mia nonna, un calzino bucato era un disonore grande: bisogna sempre essere in ordine, anche la biancheria, metti che hai un incidente e ti portano in ospedale??
> miiiiinonna dai non portare sfiga!



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
oddio mia nonna dice la stessa cosa.......:rotfl:


----------



## Annuccia (28 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> questa storia mi fa venire in mente mia nonna, un calzino bucato era un disonore grande:  bisogna sempre essere in ordine, anche la biancheria, *metti che hai un incidente e ti portano in ospedale*??
> miiiiinonna dai non portare sfiga!


tante volte anche io l'ho sentita questa frase....:rotfl:


----------



## free (28 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> No. Spiegamelo se puoi/vuoi. E possibilmente come se lo stessi spiegando ad un bambino di quattro anni. (Cit)
> 
> Tubarao


perchè gli uomini occidentali non "possono" mettere la gonna (tranne gli scozzesi)

si spiega con un insieme di tradizioni che cambiano nel tempo, ora è così per motivi meramente "storici"
nell'antica roma si andava in giro drappeggiati in un lenzuolo, nel '700 con parrucca, pizzi e tacchi, e via così


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Settembre 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Ecco vedi?
> Un classico: incapacità di autocritica.
> Fai notare una cosa e loro ti rispondono "Eh, ma anche gli uomini", "Beh, ma allora gli uomini?".
> 
> ...


io te l'ho detto. Ma con le papere cosa condivido? Voglio dire: più che dire a mio figlio che deve aver rispetto delle donne perchè bla..bla.. e dire a mia figlia che non deve mettersi in competizione con modelli che sono riduttivi e bla ... bla... ed essere coerente nel mio quotidiano con quanto predico... altre donne sono libere di pensare, predicare ed agire diversamente. Non è mica detto che poi alla fine abbia ragione io. Quando mi ritrovavo a lavorare con CatWoman, Geko... che portava alle riunioni le MIE presentazioni... perchè alle riunioni invitavano LEI... ma qualcosa doveva pure portarla... oltre alla dotazione esposta... CI HO RIMESSO IO, EH? non è che abbia gran voglia di fare gruppo : non faccio parte del suo gruppo io. Sono di un'altra specie. E prendo le distanze, eccome. Kilometri proprio.


----------



## Minerva (28 Settembre 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Ecco vedi?
> Un classico: incapacità di autocritica.
> Fai notare una cosa e loro ti rispondono "Eh, ma anche gli uomini", "Beh, ma allora gli uomini?".
> 
> ...


ma perché devo star qui a far autocritica io, in quanto donna ?
molte delle cose che scrivi ormai sono assolutamente double face


----------



## free (28 Settembre 2012)

:rotfl:

e poi: che disordine la tua casa! metti che viene qualcuno??

ma chi caspita deve venire??:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (28 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io te l'ho detto. Ma con le papere cosa condivido? Voglio dire: più che dire a mio figlio che deve aver rispetto delle donne perchè bla..bla.. e dire a mia figlia che non deve mettersi in competizione con modelli che sono riduttivi e bla ... bla... ed essere coerente nel mio quotidiano con quanto predico... altre donne sono libere di pensare, predicare ed agire diversamente. Non è mica detto che poi alla fine abbia ragione io. Quando mi ritrovavo a lavorare con CatWoman, Geko... che portava alle riunioni le MIE presentazioni... perchè alle riunioni invitavano LEI... ma qualcosa doveva pure portarla... oltre alla dotazione esposta... CI HO RIMESSO IO, EH? non è che abbia gran voglia di fare gruppo : non faccio parte del suo gruppo io. Sono di un'altra specie. E prendo le distanze, eccome. Kilometri proprio.



:umile:


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Settembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Comunque a me non importa di cosa può o non può piacere ad un uomo ....
> Io mi devo piacere e sono questa.....
> Mi sono appena prasentata così ad un appuntamento di fuoco....
> .View attachment 5778
> ...


STUPENDI. Ma sono comodi?


----------



## Simy (28 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> e poi: che disordine la tua casa! metti che viene qualcuno??
> 
> ma chi caspita deve venire??:mrgreen:


esatto! 
magari pure in piena notte perchè sta frase te la dicono anche alle 11 di sera...:rotfl:


----------



## free (28 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> esatto!
> magari pure in piena notte perchè sta frase te la dicono anche alle 11 di sera...:rotfl:



:rotfl:
metti che alle 2 di notte vengono i ladri? vuoi mica fargli trovare tutto 'sto disordine, pare brutto!:mrgreen:


----------



## Annuccia (28 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> e poi: che disordine la tua casa! metti che viene qualcuno??
> 
> ma chi caspita deve venire??:mrgreen:



io rispondevo
ma vuoi mettere invece l'utilità del disordine??
metti che vengono i ladri...
si guardano intorno e dicono..namo via di qua sono già passati.....:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (28 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> metti che alle 2 di notte vengono i ladri? vuoi mica fargli trovare tutto 'sto disordine, pare brutto!:mrgreen:


Infatti! ci pensano loro a mettere in disordine!:rotfl:



Annuccia ha detto:


> io rispondevo
> ma vuoi mettere invece l'utilità del disordine??
> metti che vengono i ladri...
> si guardano intorno e dicono..namo via di qua sono già passati.....:mrgreen:


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## free (28 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> io rispondevo
> ma vuoi mettere invece l'utilità del disordine??
> metti che vengono i ladri...
> si guardano intorno e dicono..namo via di qua sono già passati.....:mrgreen:


:rotfl:
in effetti ogni tanto a casina mia mi guardo intorno  e dico: azz, sembra che sono passati i ladri!:mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (28 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> così si giudicano le bambole Lothar, non le donne.


oddio Sbri..siete molto omologati..dite tutti la stessa cosa..io sono abituato cosi'..voi evidentemente no..a me lo squallore fa schifo..a te piace...io una donna squallida e vestita male la evito..ma vedo che ai forumisti piace...de gustibus.....


----------



## Nocciola (28 Settembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> oddio Sbri..siete molto omologati..dite tutti la stessa cosa..io sono abituato cosi'..voi evidentemente no..a me lo squallore fa schifo..a te piace...io una donna squallida e vestita male la evito..ma vedo che ai forumisti piace...de gustibus.....


a parte che nessuno sta parlando di squallore.....
Ma sinceramente meglio una in ciabatte che una in abito da sera che passa i pomeriggi in chat per rimediare una trombata.....
E si proprio donne di classe!!!!!!!!



Le tiri fuori dalla tastiera proprio, e oggi sono predisposta all'incazzatura


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> perchè gli uomini occidentali non "possono" mettere la gonna (tranne gli scozzesi)
> 
> si spiega con un insieme di tradizioni che cambiano nel tempo, ora è così per motivi meramente "storici"
> nell'antica roma si andava in giro drappeggiati in un lenzuolo, nel '700 con parrucca, pizzi e tacchi, e via così


Ma perchè se io busso a bastoni la gente me risponde a coppe ? 

Riassumo una volta per tutte:

Essere obbligati, o sentirsi in obbligo, a vestirsi in un certo modo in determinate situazioni sociali 

= 

Costrizione delle donna araba a vestire Burqa in determinate situazioni sociali.

Presa così la cosa non sarebbe, per me, questione di discussione, se non quando sento certe affermazioni tipo: Gli arabi sono dei cavernicoli o non hanno nessun rispetto per la donna.

In tal caso, mi parte l'embolo polemico, perchè trattasi di classico: due pesi e due misure, oppure, vedere la pagluzza negli occhi degli altri e non accorgersi del trave nel nostro.


Tubarao


----------



## Annuccia (28 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> in effetti ogni tanto a casina mia mi guardo intorno  e dico: azz, sembra che sono passati i ladri!:mrgreen:



beh a casa mia il problema non è metter in ordine...
mantenerlo è il concetto che non entra nella capa di chi ci abita....

ma del resto preferisco viverla la casa....
non ho mai chiuso a chiave nessuna porta ne impedito a qualcuno di pisciare dopo aver pulito il bagno come in effetti qualcuna fa...
vedi
si pulisce per poi sporcare di nuovo...non selvaggiamente certo....



ricordo che mia nonna all'ingresso aveva innumerevoli paia di "pattine"...chiudeva a chiave tutter le porte quando arrivavamo noi(beh ne aveva i suoi buoni motivi anche )
e conservava tutte le chiavi in una tasca del grembiule...cercavamo di fregargliele per farla impazzire povera nonna....
:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (28 Settembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> oddio Sbri..siete molto omologati..dite tutti la stessa cosa..io sono abituato cosi'..voi evidentemente no..a* me lo squallore fa schifo.*.a te piace...*io una donna squallida e vestita male la evito*..ma vedo che ai forumisti piace...de gustibus.....



IL NERETTO ME LO SPIEGHI?

io non mi sento nè squallida nè sciatta se esco di casa in tuta, scarpe da ginnastica e capelli legati....magari anche senza trucco, ma comunque pulita e ordinata


----------



## lunaiena (28 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> chiedo scusa ma non ho letto il resto
> 
> la mia era una rispostaa quel post....
> 
> ...



A me non sembravi neanche caduta dal pero.....


----------



## geko (28 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io te l'ho detto. Ma con le papere cosa condivido? Voglio dire: più che dire a mio figlio che deve aver rispetto delle donne perchè bla..bla.. e dire a mia figlia che non deve mettersi in competizione con modelli che sono riduttivi e bla ... bla... ed essere coerente nel mio quotidiano con quanto predico... altre donne sono libere di pensare, predicare ed agire diversamente. Non è mica detto che poi alla fine abbia ragione io. Quando mi ritrovavo a lavorare con CatWoman, Geko... che portava alle riunioni le MIE presentazioni... perchè alle riunioni invitavano LEI... ma qualcosa doveva pure portarla... oltre alla dotazione esposta... CI HO RIMESSO IO, EH? non è che abbia gran voglia di fare gruppo : non faccio parte del suo gruppo io. Sono di un'altra specie. E prendo le distanze, eccome. Kilometri proprio.


Ma era una Catwoman alla Halle Berry o una a modino alla Michelle Pfeiffer? Perché c'è differenza eh... La seconda ad esempio potresti presentarmela! :rotfl:

Scherzi a parte, ho capito quello che vuoi dire. E' che boh... Mi da un po' fastidio sentire sparare sulla società di stampo maschilista quando in realtà certi meccanismi sono state proprio le donne ad innescarli.

Shaw, uno dei miei miti, diceva anche: _non esistono solo uomini che vogliono del sesso da una donna, esistono anche donne che non hanno nient'altro da offrire._ 
La maggior parte, aggiungo io.


----------



## MillePensieri (28 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> io non mi sento nè squallida nè sciatta se esco di casa in tuta, scarpe da ginnastica e capelli legati....magari anche senza trucco, ma comunque pulita e ordinata


Ti quoto e approvo. Cavolo! Per non dire altro.


----------



## free (28 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma perchè se io busso a bastoni la gente me risponde a coppe ?
> 
> Riassumo una volta per tutte:
> 
> ...



caro Tubarao, però perchè gli uomini arabi si vestono spesso all'occidentale? (anche le donne ricche sotto il burqa)
non sarà per caso che a noi in fondo ce ne frega poco ed invece è a loro che frega parecchio?


----------



## lunaiena (28 Settembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> oddio Sbri..siete molto omologati..dite tutti la stessa cosa..io sono abituato cosi'..voi evidentemente no..a me lo squallore fa schifo..a te piace...io una donna squallida e vestita male la evito..ma vedo che ai forumisti piace...de gustibus.....




Secondo me sei un incompreso:mrgreen:


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Settembre 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Ma era una Catwoman alla Halle Barry o una a modino alla Michelle Pfeiffer? Perché c'è differenza eh... La seconda ad esempio potresti presentarmela! :rotfl:
> 
> Scherzi a parte, ho capito quello che vuoi dire. E' che boh... Mi da un po' fastidio sentire sparare sulla società di stampo maschilista quando in realtà certi meccanismi sono state proprio le donne ad innescarli.
> 
> ...


Piccolo OT:

Fermo restando che pure la prima, buttala via, anche io mille volte la seconda 

Rivisto per l'ennesima volta poche sera fa, Paura d'Amare, con lei e Al Pacino. E' inutile, la scena alla fine in cui lei apre la porta del bagno, con calzettoni di lana, accappatoio e spazzolino in bocca, è una delle scene più erotiche della storia del cinema, e non si vede neanche un pezzetto di pelle.

Tubarao


----------



## Minerva (28 Settembre 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Ma era una Catwoman alla Halle Berry o una a modino alla Michelle Pfeiffer? Perché c'è differenza eh... La seconda ad esempio potresti presentarmela! :rotfl:
> 
> Scherzi a parte, ho capito quello che vuoi dire. E' che boh... Mi da un po' fastidio sentire sparare sulla società di stampo maschilista quando in realtà certi meccanismi sono state proprio le donne ad innescarli.
> 
> ...


ma come ti permetti?
secondo me hai fatto degli incontri veramente sbagliati


----------



## Simy (28 Settembre 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Ma era una Catwoman alla Halle Berry o una a modino alla Michelle Pfeiffer? Perché c'è differenza eh... La seconda ad esempio potresti presentarmela! :rotfl:
> 
> Scherzi a parte, ho capito quello che vuoi dire. E' che boh... Mi da un po' fastidio sentire sparare sulla società di stampo maschilista quando in realtà certi meccanismi sono state proprio le donne ad innescarli.
> 
> ...


il neretto non lo trovi leggeremente maschilista? 



MillePensieri ha detto:


> Ti quoto e approvo. Cavolo! Per non dire altro.


grazie cara :mrgreen:


----------



## lunaiena (28 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> STUPENDI. Ma sono comodi?




comodissimissimi......


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Settembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> oddio Sbri..siete molto omologati..dite tutti la stessa cosa..io sono abituato cosi'..voi evidentemente no..a me lo *squallore* *fa schifo*..*a te piace*...io una donna squallida e vestita male la evito..ma vedo che ai forumisti piace...de gustibus.....


prego? una donna non è squallida quando è vestita male, ma quando è una squallida persona, secondo me. Una persona squallida è una persona moralmente misera, desolante. Non è il contrario di elegante. Io le persone squallide le evito; rispetto invece chiunque, indipendentemente dal suo aspetto. Ci sono un sacco di persone squallide vestite in modo impeccabile, un sacco di persone impeccabili vestite in modo ... magari modesto?


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> caro Tubarao, però perchè gli uomini arabi si vestono spesso all'occidentale? (anche le donne ricche sotto il burqa)
> non sarà per caso che a noi in fondo ce ne frega poco ed invece è a loro che frega parecchio?


Continui a rispondere a coppe, con te a tresette non ci giocherò mai 

Devi andare a un colloquio di lavoro importante. La prima cosa a cui pensi è: Come mi vesto ? 

Ad un mio collega, quando lavoravo in banca, che aveva un tatuaggio che prendeva tutto il braccio, è stato consigliato di mettere maniche lunghe anche d'estate perchè non si addiceva al luogo: una banca, mica una cattedrale (Uno dei più bravi sviluppatori di software che abbia mai incontrato)

Mio fratello è sempre stato in fissa con i Poncho. Ne ha tantissimi. Tengono caldo alla grande. Al paese della sua fidanzata, la suocera si lamentò con la figlia perchè si faceva vedere in giro con uno vestito a quel modo.

devo andare avanti ? 

Siamo proprio sicuri che a noi non ce ne frega poi molto ?

Tubarao.


----------



## Annuccia (28 Settembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> oddio Sbri..siete molto omologati..dite tutti la stessa cosa..io sono abituato cosi'..voi evidentemente no..a me lo squallore fa schifo..a te piace...io una donna squallida e vestita male la evito..ma vedo che ai forumisti piace...de gustibus.....


scusa lothar...
me lo spieghi meglio il concetto di donna sciatta....

per vestita male intendi 
che deve avere abiti necessariamente firmati...
o vestita male nel senso che il colore dlla camicia fa a botte con i pantaloni e il resto...

e poi..una donna per essere affascinante deve avere i tacchi a spillo sempre o può anche indossare jeans a scarpe basse...(che ce ne sono di carine sai....)

ti chiedo questo anche  perchè mi facevi il paragone della giacca e cravatta per l'uomo...e di quello che si veste al mercatino cinese...(ecco perchè tiro in ballo le marche)


sai ci sono persone che si vestono male anche spendendo un sacco di soldi..e persone che con pochi spicci fanno la loro figura...


----------



## Annuccia (28 Settembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> A me non sembravi neanche caduta dal pero.....


pazienza...

conservo il mio rubino 


figurati chissenefrega...


----------



## Simy (28 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> a parte che nessuno sta parlando di squallore.....
> Ma sinceramente meglio una in ciabatte che una in abito da sera che passa i pomeriggi in chat per rimediare una trombata.....
> E si proprio donne di classe!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...





Simy ha detto:


> IL NERETTO ME LO SPIEGHI?
> 
> io non mi sento nè squallida nè sciatta se esco di casa in tuta, scarpe da ginnastica e capelli legati....magari anche senza trucco, ma comunque pulita e ordinata





MillePensieri ha detto:


> Ti quoto e approvo. Cavolo! Per non dire altro.





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> prego? una donna non è squallida quando è vestita male, ma quando è una squallida persona, secondo me. Una persona squallida è una persona moralmente misera, desolante. Non è il contrario di elegante. Io le persone squallide le evito; rispetto invece chiunque, indipendentemente dal suo aspetto. Ci sono un sacco di persone squallide vestite in modo impeccabile, un sacco di persone impeccabili vestite in modo ... magari modesto?





Annuccia ha detto:


> scusa lothar...
> me lo spieghi meglio il concetto di donna sciatta....
> 
> per vestita male intendi
> ...



Lothar mi sa che devi chiarire :rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (28 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> prego? una donna non è squallida quando è vestita male, ma quando è una squallida persona, secondo me. Una persona squallida è una persona moralmente misera, desolante. Non è il contrario di elegante. Io le persone squallide le evito; rispetto invece chiunque, indipendentemente dal suo aspetto. Ci sono un sacco di persone squallide vestite in modo impeccabile, un sacco di persone impeccabili vestite in modo ... magari modesto?



Quoto se posso approvo


----------



## free (28 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Continui a rispondere a coppe, con te a tresette non ci giocherò mai
> 
> Devi andare a un colloquio di lavoro importante. La prima cosa a cui pensi è: Come mi vesto ?
> 
> ...


bè, menavo il can per l'aia perchè un po' hai ragione:mrgreen:
diciamo che ci si adatta per un sacco di motivi, ma comunque rimane il fatto che non si esce molto dai canoni dei tempi nostri perchè, appunto, è una questione di "gusti" contingenti, più o meno omologati
tipo: l'uomo, oggi, non si mette la gonna
domani, chissà

ed hai notato che nei film di fantascienza ambientati nel futuro hanno tutti tutine attillatissime?:mrgreen:
vedi, abbiamo anche l'omologazione per il futuro!


----------



## MillePensieri (28 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> prego? una donna non è squallida quando è vestita male, ma quando è una squallida persona, secondo me. Una persona squallida è una persona moralmente misera, desolante. Non è il contrario di elegante. Io le persone squallide le evito; rispetto invece chiunque, indipendentemente dal suo aspetto. Ci sono un sacco di persone squallide vestite in modo impeccabile, un sacco di persone impeccabili vestite in modo ... magari modesto?


Quoto e approvo, pioggia di smeraldi per le forumiste e perplessità per i commenti maschili...


----------



## lunaiena (28 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Continui a rispondere a coppe, con te a tresette non ci giocherò mai
> 
> Devi andare a un colloquio di lavoro importante. La prima cosa a cui pensi è: Come mi vesto ?
> 
> ...




Mi spieghi cosa c'entra il pubblico con il privato?


----------



## Annuccia (28 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Lothar mi sa che devi chiarire :rotfl:



:rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Settembre 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Ma era una Catwoman alla Halle Berry o una a modino alla Michelle Pfeiffer? Perché c'è differenza eh... La seconda ad esempio potresti presentarmela! :rotfl:
> 
> Scherzi a parte, ho capito quello che vuoi dire. E' che boh... Mi da un po' fastidio sentire sparare sulla società di stampo maschilista quando in realtà certi meccanismi sono state proprio le donne ad innescarli.
> 
> ...


ma... non saprei, dovrei chiedere ad altri. Tipo: secondo te CatWoman assomigliava alla Pfeiffer o alla Berry? Perchè... ehm... essendo io non proprio sempre un angioletto... cominciai a chiamarla così quando parlavo con lei. Ma essendo io politicamente corretta, l'ho fatto solo dopo la sua promozione. E da allora... in molti la chiamano CatWoman. Ma io ero stata buona, eh? La chiamavano anche in altri modi... Comunque, tornando al maschilismo, resta il fatto che, in molte aziende, certe alleanze, certe decisioni, certi ruoli nascono fuori dall'azienda, in luoghi ed ambiti in cui le donne non si invitano. Non sto parlando di chissà che... magari anche solo di cene. Fra uomini. Partite di golf. Fra uomini. Post-cena... non ne parliamo. Specie in aziende grosse. Infatti io ho cambiato azienda.


----------



## lunaiena (28 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> pazienza...
> 
> conservo il mio rubino
> 
> ...



oggi volano.....
beccati un verde.....


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Settembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Mi spieghi cosa c'entra il pubblico con il privato?


Te non è che rispondi a coppe, te stai proprio a giocà a un altro gioco. Da sola. 

Riformula la domanda se vuoi / puoi perchè mica l'ho capita 


Tubarao


----------



## battiato63 (28 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> prego? una donna non è squallida quando è vestita male, ma quando è una squallida persona, secondo me. Una persona squallida è una persona moralmente misera, desolante. Non è il contrario di elegante. Io le persone squallide le evito; rispetto invece chiunque, indipendentemente dal suo aspetto. Ci sono un sacco di persone squallide vestite in modo impeccabile, un sacco di persone impeccabili vestite in modo ... magari modesto?




*una donna non è mai squallida , come non è mai brutta., *esistono donne belle e meno belle questo sima la parola donna proprio per la sua definizione non può associarsi agli aggettivi di cui prima . ovviamente è un mio pensiero, pertanto, opinabilissimo. 
 in quanto al vestirsi bene o male la cosa è molto soggettiva una donna e/o un uomo  vestito in un modo a me può piacere e magari a un altro no,  comunque secondo me è relativo, ci sono persone che ci tengono e altre un pò meno, è chiaro che fa sempre piacere vedere in giro gente vestita sempre in maniera impeccabile e precisa, ma ripeto per me  è relativo. cmq se la cosa può interessare, statisticamente  sono proprio le persone in "giacca e cravatta" che fanno più paura.


----------



## lothar57 (28 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> a parte che nessuno sta parlando di squallore.....
> Ma sinceramente meglio una in ciabatte che una in abito da sera che passa i pomeriggi in chat per rimediare una trombata.....
> E si proprio donne di classe!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



ahahahh..predichi bene ma razzoli male... quandi ci siamo visti,era ben vestita..insomma si capiva che non eri una povera donnetta squallida..

a chi alludi ????

scopi poco farfy bella....:mrgreen:.....per quello sei incazzata...


----------



## gio (28 Settembre 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Il punto è che non ve ne rendete conto, davvero...
> Sono passati 12 anni dall'ultima (per non dire unica) volta che ho messo piede in una discoteca, quindi parlo più che altro per sentito dire, ma so che ad esempio in certi posti le donne entrano gratis mentre gli uomini che non stanno in coppia per entrare devono pagare (20 euro? 30? Boh).
> Perché?
> E' chiaro che l'interesse principale è quello di riempire il locale di più figa possibile, no?
> ...


Allo stesso modo, stando al tuo esempio, mi domanderei chi sono quei babbei che sono disposti a pagare di più e perchè?


----------



## Annuccia (28 Settembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> oggi volano.....
> beccati un verde.....




grazie figurati....
a me poco importa solo che mi piacerebbe capire perchè...

alle volte sono un po crudele..e vabeh anche acida e nessuno mi caga...
quando scrivo tranquillamente senza offendere,giudicare  ne dire prolacce mi rubinano...

una volta ricordo ricevetti un rubino perchè ad un certo punto scrissi..."vabeh...vi lascio vado a fumare una sigaretta"

bah...


ragazzi ne ho scritte di cose peggiori...sincera eh...(cose dettate dall'embolo partito specie all'inizio)

non sprecate colpi così...


----------



## Annuccia (28 Settembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ahahahh..predichi bene ma razzoli male... quandi ci siamo visti,era ben vestita..insomma si capiva che non eri una povera donnetta squallida..
> 
> a chi alludi ????
> 
> scopi poco farfy bella....:mrgreen:.....per quello sei incazzata...






no comment....


----------



## lothar57 (28 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> prego? una donna non è squallida quando è vestita male, ma quando è una squallida persona, secondo me. Una persona squallida è una persona moralmente misera, desolante. Non è il contrario di elegante. Io le persone squallide le evito; rispetto invece chiunque, indipendentemente dal suo aspetto. Ci sono un sacco di persone squallide vestite in modo impeccabile, un sacco di persone impeccabili vestite in modo ... magari modesto?



discorso ovvio..abbiamo una coppia di carissimi amici..che si vestono come due vu cumpra'..e guarda che sono ricchissimi..a noi frega zero.ovvio che non li portiamo al Diana..no???


----------



## Nocciola (28 Settembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ahahahh..*predichi bene ma razzoli male... quandi ci siamo visti,era ben vestita*..insomma si capiva che non eri una povera donnetta squallida..
> 
> a chi alludi ????
> 
> scopi poco farfy bella....:mrgreen:.....per quello sei incazzata...


*grassetto:* non capisco cosa c'entri con il discorso

rosso: conosci la riposta

verde: è proprio un commento da gran signore vestito in giacca e cravatta


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Settembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> discorso *ovvio*..abbiamo una coppia di carissimi amici..che si vestono come due vu cumpra'..e guarda che sono ricchissimi..a noi frega zero.ovvio che non li portiamo al Diana..no???


ovvio un par de ciufoli micione... squallido l'hai detto, e ripetuto, tu. Come hai ripetuto che le donne non eleganti, cioè squallide le eviti...


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Quoto e approvo, pioggia di smeraldi per le forumiste e perplessità per i commenti maschili...


Però il discorso di Geko sulle diverse dinamiche di gruppo fra uomini e donne non è proprio del tutto campato in aria.

Ovvio che i distingui siano poi d'obbligo, come in tutte le situazioni, ma alcune diversità ci sono, è oggettivo.

Sempre per fare esempi, che sono conscio lasciano un pò il tempo che trovano perchè si corre il rischio di generalizzare:

Io ho sentito molto più spesso dire da una donna che è pericoloso presentare i propri fidanzati alle amiche (conoscenti) che non la stessa cosa da un uomo 

Tubarao


----------



## Lostris (28 Settembre 2012)

Ma perchè cavolo devo prendermela se mi fanno entrare gratis in un locale?? 
Se loro fanno la loro bieca strategia marchettara in questo modo saranno cavoli loro, io non devo andare più a ballare per questo? Ma che me ne frega. 
Legittimo così facendo il sistema? Ovviamente se me ne stessi a casa sul divano cambierebbe il mondo.

Mi fanno scendere prima da una nave che affonda, lo fanno perchè sono maschilisti.. Mi rifiuto per principio e annego felice perchè spero di averli fatti riflettere?? Ma anche no. 
Se mi viene data un'opportunità per via di principi che posso non condividere appieno, soppeso i pro e i contro, quanto mi urtano questi principi in relazione a ciò che mi viene offerto, e poi DECIDO.

Ma perchè devo tirarmi le paranoie se mi piace truccarmi? Cercare di intripparmi il cervello per capire se è un costrutto mentale frutto di condizionamenti sociali o semplicemente piacere personale scevro da influenze esterne?  

Certi giorni esco truccata e altri no, a volte lo faccio per me a volte adoro anche compiacere qualcun'altro, in tuta o più curata... e ogni volta mi sento autentica.
E forse si sente autentica anche chi ha come massima aspirazione fare la velina. Non saprei.

Essere totalmente liberi da convenzioni e condizionamenti è un'utopia. 
Qualcuno sembra più "gregge" di altri. 

Ma a volte si ha solo di fronte degli stupidi/e, senza bisogno di scomodare influenze sociali e/o di genere.


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Però il discorso di Geko sulle diverse dinamiche di gruppo fra uomini e donne non è proprio del tutto campato in aria.
> 
> Ovvio che i distingui siano poi d'obbligo, come in tutte le situazioni, ma alcune diversità ci sono, è oggettivo.
> 
> ...


Su questo sono d'accordo, purtroppo. Non solo per il fidanzato che non è un bene di proprietà... diciamo che, tra amiche veramente amiche... quando c'è il 'patto di sorellanza', c'è davvero un rapporto stupendo, fatto di comprensione e mutuo soccorso... ma è raro nella mia esperienza. In generale... io vado molto d'accordo con gli uomini.


----------



## Annuccia (28 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> *grassetto:* non capisco cosa c'entri con il discorso
> 
> rosso: conosci la riposta
> 
> verde: *è proprio un commento da gran signore vestito in giacca e cravatta*



dall'alto del suo piedistallo...
LUI PUò..........


LOTHAR ti prego rileggiti...

la tua battuta finale in effetti.....non è affatto degna di un uomo elegante e colto e soprattutto vestito bene quale sei....
chi è che predica bene e razzola male adesso...?


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Settembre 2012)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma perchè cavolo devo prendermela se mi fanno entrare gratis in un locale??
> Se loro fanno la loro bieca strategia marchettara in questo modo saranno cavoli loro, io non devo andare più a ballare per questo? Ma che me ne frega.
> Legittimo così facendo il sistema? Ovviamente se me ne stessi a casa sul divano cambierebbe il mondo.
> 
> ...


ma ciao, stupenda!


----------



## lothar57 (28 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ovvio un par de ciufoli micione... squallido l'hai detto, e ripetuto, tu. Come hai ripetuto che le donne non eleganti, cioè squallide le eviti...




daiii Sbri...ma che casso avete??la farfallastra si e'offesa per una battuta,che qua'fanno tutti..tu non capisci quello che scrivo...sei invornita oggi?????intendo non le donne amiche..ovvio no??sai che mi frega se non si tengono'???uffa...vuoi che tu fulmini o che ti aspetti sulla riva del fiume....avrei anche fame


----------



## Nocciola (28 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> dall'alto del suo piedistallo...
> LUI PUò..........
> 
> 
> ...



La battuta finale non è degna di un UOMO. Punto.


----------



## MillePensieri (28 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Però il discorso di Geko sulle diverse dinamiche di gruppo fra uomini e donne non è proprio del tutto campato in aria.
> 
> Ovvio che i distingui siano poi d'obbligo, come in tutte le situazioni, ma alcune diversità ci sono, è oggettivo.
> 
> ...


Non ho criticato quello, ma si sono toccati certi abissi come non ne sento nemmeno al pub ai tavoli di soli uomini.


----------



## Lostris (28 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma ciao, stupenda!


:abbraccio:
Ciao Sbri!


----------



## geko (28 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Piccolo OT:
> 
> Fermo restando che pure la prima, buttala via, anche io mille volte la seconda
> 
> ...


OT-issimo

Tuba, ma sei un rommmanticone! :rotfl:
Per me la scena più erotica della storia del cinema è quella tra Jack Nicholson e Jessica Lange ne "Il postino suona sempre due volte". Pure lì mi pare che di pelle se ne vedesse poca e niente, anche se era decisamente più esplicita. 




Minerva ha detto:


> ma come ti permetti?
> secondo me hai fatto degli incontri veramente sbagliati


Beh ma dai, cerca di leggere tra le righe. Non sto dicendo che la maggior parte delle donne sono così, solo che, per come la vedo io, è un numero che cresce in maniera spaventosa.
Io ho incontrato anche le eccezioni. 
A me spiace sempre, ad esempio, vedere come le giovani generazioni (mettiamoci pure i maschietti, và) usino l'alcool e le droghe come lubrificante sociale. Questo io lo avverto come 'pochezza di contenuti', la butti sulla seduzione perché non hai niente da dire, perché non hai il coraggio di esprimere le tue idee (se ce le hai). E allora nessun problema eh, ma ci si regola di conseguenza. E non lamentarti!  
E qui entra in gioco il solito discorso della reificazione: col cavolo che mi interesso alla tua testa o al tuo curriculum professionale, conta il tuo corpo e quello che hai da offrire.
Mi vengono in mente quelle ragazze che vanno a sostenere gli esami all'università con le scollature generose per ottenere qualche voto in più. 
'Na tristezza... Avessero le palle di lamentarsi quando il Prof. dà loro un 30 quando invece si meriterebbero un 25 o peggio un 18. Una che si accorge di 'sta roba qui dovrebbe dire "Scusi eh, cos'hanno a che vedere le mie tette con questo esame?".

Qualcuna l'ha mai fatto dopo aver ricevuto qualche 'vantaggio' di questo tipo? Dire: "Voglio essere apprezzata per la mia cazzo di testa, non per le mie curve" ?


----------



## Minerva (28 Settembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ahahahh..predichi bene ma razzoli male... quandi ci siamo visti,era ben vestita..insomma si capiva che non eri una povera donnetta squallida..
> 
> a chi alludi ????
> 
> scopi poco farfy bella....:mrgreen:.....per quello sei incazzata...


così hai concluso in bellezza


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Settembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> daiii Sbri...ma che casso avete??la farfallastra si e'offesa per una battuta,che qua'fanno tutti..tu non capisci quelloc he scrivo...sei invornita oggi?????intendo non le donne amiche..ovvio no??sai che mi frega se non si tengono'???uffa...vuoi che tu fulmini o che ti aspetti sul riva del fiume....avrei anche fame


sì, immaginavo... ma non è che qui si parla sempre di trom... ehm, di individuare oggetti del nostro desiderio, Lotharone. Parlavamo di costume, anzi di scostumate. Hai presente? Oh, tempora, oh mores... quella roba lì.  Ossignur... non legge mai:sbatti:


----------



## gio (28 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Però il discorso di Geko sulle diverse dinamiche di gruppo fra uomini e donne non è proprio del tutto campato in aria.
> 
> Ovvio che i distingui siano poi d'obbligo, come in tutte le situazioni, ma alcune diversità ci sono, è oggettivo.
> 
> ...


Non è del tutto campato in aria perchè è dall'origine del mondo che l'idea della bellezza è associata in maniera preponderante alla figura femminile, mentre all'uomo solitamente si associano altre qualità.
Questo può indurre ad una maggiore insicurezza, quindi ad una sorta di latente o manifesta 'rivalità' sul piano estetico.


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> No. Spiegamelo se puoi/vuoi. E possibilmente come se lo stessi spiegando ad un bambino di quattro anni. (Cit)
> 
> Tubarao


Si tratta libertà. O meglio, dei diversi gradi di. Un conto è non poter mettere NIENTE ALTRO a parte il burqa, in pubblico. Un altro è che tu non puoi girare nudo per strada ma puoi vestirti COME CAZZO TI PARE senza che ti arrestino, ma pur destando, casualmente, perplessità (o anche schifo, immagino). Non è difficile.


----------



## Ultimo (28 Settembre 2012)

Che bordello!! mi soffermo solo sulle calze di Lunapiena va mmmm bellissime! se si sanno portare.


----------



## Annuccia (28 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Che bordello!! mi soffermo solo sulle calze di Lunapiena va mmmm bellissime! se si sanno portare.



me le so perse....aspetta che guardo


----------



## Simy (28 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> *grassetto:* non capisco cosa c'entri con il discorso
> 
> rosso: conosci la riposta
> 
> verde: è proprio un commento da gran signore vestito in giacca e cravatta





Lostris ha detto:


> Ma perchè cavolo devo prendermela se mi fanno entrare gratis in un locale??
> Se loro fanno la loro bieca strategia marchettara in questo modo saranno cavoli loro, io non devo andare più a ballare per questo? Ma che me ne frega.
> Legittimo così facendo il sistema? Ovviamente se me ne stessi a casa sul divano cambierebbe il mondo.
> 
> ...





farfalla ha detto:


> La battuta finale non è degna di un UOMO. Punto.



:up:


----------



## lunaiena (28 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Continui a rispondere a coppe, con te a tresette non ci giocherò mai
> 
> Devi andare a un colloquio di lavoro importante. La prima cosa a cui pensi è: Come mi vesto ?
> 
> ...




provo a rifolmulare.....
premetto che chiedo in base al post non ho letto tutto quindi sicuramente non ho capito il succo del discorso:


Rosso pubblico
quindi può essere richiesta ,d'obbligo,imposta ,coercitiva un determinata immagine.......

Verde privato 
quindi sei tu che decidi ed è stupido farsi condizionare da altri.....

Altro quindi ....non capisco il paragone......

Vabbè rilancio con quadri:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Non ho criticato quello, ma si sono toccati certi abissi come non ne sento nemmeno al pub ai tavoli di soli uomini.


Beh... un po' sono spaccati di realtà... un po' che a volte qualcuno non legge e risponde AM (che non sta per Anti Meridiem)


----------



## Minerva (28 Settembre 2012)

geko ha detto:


> OT-issimo
> 
> Tuba, ma sei un rommmanticone! :rotfl:
> Per me la scena più erotica della storia del cinema è quella tra Jack Nicholson e Jessica Lange ne "Il postino suona sempre due volte". Pure lì mi pare che di pelle se ne vedesse poca e niente, anche se era decisamente più esplicita.
> ...


non vedo perché dovrei fare la fatica di leggere tra le righe quando potresti tu non generalizzare.
come faccio a non farmi partire un embolo adesso che mi vieni a parlare di una generazione della quale fa parte mia figlia, che ha appena finito l'università ed è l'opposto di quello che stai scrivendo? ma mica solo lei perché è mia figlia, ovviamente ...un sacco di ragazze oneste, che si fanno il mazzo per lavorare e studiare tutti i santi giorni.
e ci stanno anche quelle che dici tu, va bene...è questa l'autocritica?
a questo punto ti dirò che l'unica discriminazione che mi sta pesando è  il fatto di dover subire un processo al mondo femminile allo scopo di dimostrare che non è abbastanza preparato per difendere i propri diritti o qualcosa del genere.
non ti preoccupare di questo, siamo abbastanza lucide da poter vedere i nostri difetti e limiti da sole senza che ci si venga ad analizzare sommariamente.


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Settembre 2012)

Lostris ha detto:


> :abbraccio:
> Ciao Sbri!


visto che sei qui... favorisci adeguato abbigliamento?:mrgreen: di quelli che ...:mrgreen:


----------



## Annuccia (28 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Beh... un po' sono spaccati di realtà... un po' che a volte qualcuno non legge e risponde AM (che non sta per *Anti Meridiem*)


davveroooooooo:rotfl:
pensavo invece di si.....


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Settembre 2012)

geko ha detto:


> OT-issimo
> Tuba, ma sei un rommmanticone! :rotfl:
> Per me la scena più erotica della storia del cinema è quella tra Jack Nicholson e Jessica Lange ne "Il postino suona sempre due volte". Pure lì mi pare che di pelle se ne vedesse poca e niente, anche se era decisamente più esplicita.


OT-errimo 

La Lange tutta sporca di farina è LA scena erotica  Su quello non ci piove. La Lange è la classica donna che fa sesso pure leggendoti l'elenco telefonico, non a caso pure King Kong 
Michelle Pfeiffer invece è bella, anzi non è bella, è BELLA 

IT

Quototi.

Tubarao


----------



## Nocciola (28 Settembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> daiii Sbri...ma che casso avete??la farfallastra si e'offesa per una battuta,che qua'fanno tutti..tu non capisci quello che scrivo...sei invornita oggi?????intendo non le donne amiche..ovvio no??sai che mi frega se non si tengono'???uffa...vuoi che tu fulmini o che ti aspetti sulla riva del fiume....avrei anche fame


Non mi sono offesa. Certe stronzate possono offendere solo le donne che frequenti tu..
A titolo di informazione quanto scopo io non sono cazzi tuoi e comunque il giorno che voglio rimediare una scopata gratis facile facile ti scrivo un mp così mi consigli i siti che frequenti. Così vado a botta sicura senza neanche dovermi impegnare più di tanto, minima spesa massimo risultato (anche se sul massimo ho qualche dubbio)
In amicizia Lothar, forse non è la giornata giusta  per me per cercare di sdrammatizzare , ma hai veramente rotto le palle con queste battute idiote................


----------



## lunaiena (28 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Piccolo OT:
> 
> Fermo restando che pure la prima, buttala via, anche io mille volte la seconda
> 
> ...



Paura d'amare è bellissimooooo....
L'ho rivisto anche io....
Si vabbè ma lei è Michelle starebbe bene anche con un sacco nero della spazzatura addosso!!!

Vuoi vedere me conciata così ....ti assicuro che di erotico non c'è nulla ....
solo una gran voglia di  dormire con il cuscino sugli occhi per non assistere più a codesto spettacolo.....


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non mi sono offesa. Certe stronzate possono offendere solo le donne che frequenti tu..
> *A titolo di informazione quanto scopo io non sono cazzi tuoi e comunque il giorno che voglio rimediare una scopata gratis facile facile ti scrivo un mp così mi consigli i siti che frequenti.* Così vado a botta sicura senza neanche dovermi impegnare più di tanto, minima spesa massimo risultato (anche se sul massimo ho qualche dubbio)
> In amicizia Lothar, forse non è la giornata giusta  per me per cercare di sdrammatizzare , ma hai veramente rotto le palle con queste battute idiote................


Si, ma il micione mica te li direbbe, si proporrebbe direttamente lui. Che mica è scemo. Cioè, è un micione gattone coccolone, intendo.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si, ma il micione mica te li direbbe, si proporrebbe direttamente lui. Che mica è scemo. Cioè, è un micione gattone coccolone, intendo.


Ho già scritto da qualche parte che mi piacciono gli UOMINI..............Nel caso non l'abbia fatto l'ho chiarito adesso


----------



## Annuccia (28 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non mi sono offesa. Certe stronzate possono offendere solo le donne che frequenti tu..
> A titolo di informazione quanto scopo io non sono cazzi tuoi e comunque il giorno che voglio rimediare una scopata gratis facile facile ti scrivo un mp così mi consigli i siti che frequenti. Così vado a botta sicura senza neanche dovermi impegnare più di tanto, minima spesa massimo risultato (anche se sul massimo ho qualche dubbio)
> In amicizia Lothar, forse non è la giornata giusta  per me per cercare di sdrammatizzare , ma hai veramente rotto le palle con queste battute idiote................




:mrgreen:FARFALLASTRA


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ho già scritto da qualche parte che mi piacciono gli UOMINI..............Nel caso non l'abbia fatto l'ho chiarito adesso


Vabbè, ma tu immaginalo così, io lo faccio tutte le sacrosante volte che lo leggo:


----------



## lothar57 (28 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non mi sono offesa. Certe stronzate possono offendere solo le donne che frequenti tu..
> A titolo di informazione quanto scopo io non sono cazzi tuoi e comunque il giorno che voglio rimediare una scopata gratis facile facile ti scrivo un mp così mi consigli i siti che frequenti. Così vado a botta sicura senza neanche dovermi impegnare più di tanto, minima spesa massimo risultato (anche se sul massimo ho qualche dubbio)
> In amicizia Lothar, forse non è la giornata giusta per me per cercare di sdrammatizzare , ma hai veramente rotto le palle con queste battute idiote................



altro che offesa..enorme coda di paglia....il tuo problema,ma anche di altri e che se l'avesse scritto Tebe,e guai a chi la tocca...,tutto il forum,te compresa,avrebbe riso..se lo faccio io casca il mondo..

i siti li frequenterai tu.....io non sdrammatizzo....se ti ho rotto..chisse ne frega...stammi serena


----------



## Nocciola (28 Settembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> altro che offesa..enorme coda di paglia....il tuo problema,ma anche di altri e che se l'avesse scritto Tebe,e guai a chi la tocca...,tutto il forum,te compresa,avrebbe riso..se lo faccio io casca il mondo..
> 
> *i siti li frequenterai tu*.....io non sdrammatizzo....se ti ho rotto..chisse ne frega...stammi serena


quindi ci hai raccontato palle fino ad ora?
Cosa fai colpito sul vivo ti ritiri 

E' una battuta talmente squallida che chiunque subirebbe lo stesso trattamento
Ah la disapprovazione è mia


----------



## Annuccia (28 Settembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> altro che offesa..enorme coda di paglia....il tuo problema,ma anche di altri e che se l'avesse scritto Tebe,e guai a chi la tocca...,tutto il forum,te compresa,avrebbe riso..se lo faccio io casca il mondo..
> 
> i siti li frequenterai tu.....io non sdrammatizzo....se ti ho rotto..chisse ne frega...stammi serena




lothar scusa....dipende in quale contesto inserisci la battuta...
non quale mano la digita....


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si tratta libertà. O meglio, dei diversi gradi di. Un conto è non poter mettere NIENTE ALTRO a parte il burqa, in pubblico. Un altro è che tu non puoi girare nudo per strada ma puoi vestirti COME CAZZO TI PARE senza che ti arrestino, ma pur destando, casualmente, perplessità (o anche schifo, immagino). Non è difficile.


Queste per me, invece, sono diversi gradi di Non Libertà. Nel primo caso rischio una sassata in testa o qualche centinaio di scudisciate (o la vita, perchè mica stò dicendo che la realtà araba sia una sorta di Shangri-La), nel secondo, se mi dice bene, emarginazione sociale, (o mobbing in caso di esempi lavorativi) se non vesto secondo certi canoni imposti da.....????? Bho. Sicuramente non da me.

Tubarao.


----------



## lunaiena (28 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vabbè, ma tu immaginalo così, io lo faccio tutte le sacrosante volte che lo leggo:



HAHAHHAAHAHAHAHHHAAH
Pensare che lo immagino anche io così!!!


----------



## Ultimo (28 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> me le so perse....aspetta che guardo



Guardale, non so se ti piaceranno, ma le donne che sanno abbinare quelle calze con il resto, per me sono davvero affascinanti e sexy .E poi se hanno quel fisichino asciutto mmmmm goduria il guardarle ( e non toccarle :incazzato: ) :mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Queste per me, invece, sono diversi gradi di Non Libertà. Nel primo caso rischio una sassata in testa o qualche centinaio di scudisciate (o la vita, perchè mica stò dicendo che la realtà araba sia una sorta di Shangri-La), nel secondo, se mi dice bene, emarginazione sociale, (o mobbing in caso di esempi lavorativi) se non vesto secondo certi canoni imposti da.....????? Bho. Sicuramente non da me.
> 
> Tubarao.


Tubarao, io vorrei essere come te. A quarantamila anni suonati, con la testa di un quindicenne. Davvero. Allora, che facciamo? Torniamo a quello che dicevo io? Daje, allora: spacchiamo questa fottuta società, facciamo il cazzo che ci pare. Rompiamo il culo all'Islam e vaffanculo l'anarchia regni. E che cazzo. Daje con quella cosa negra che fai tu che io intanto vado a fare una ricerca su internet per vedere di costruire l'atomica con due stecche di ghiacciolo, tre elastici ed una graffetta arruginita. Scommetto che MacGiver c'è riuscito.


----------



## geko (28 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> non vedo perché dovrei* fare la fatica *di leggere tra le righe quando potresti tu non generalizzare.
> come faccio a non farmi partire un embolo adesso che mi vieni a parlare di una generazione della quale fa parte mia figlia, che ha appena finito l'università ed è l'opposto di quello che stai scrivendo? ma mica solo lei perché è mia figlia, ovviamente ...un sacco di ragazze oneste, che si fanno il mazzo per lavorare e studiare tutti i santi giorni.
> e ci stanno anche quelle che dici tu, va bene...è questa l'autocritica?
> a questo punto ti dirò che l'unica discriminazione che mi sta pesando è  il fatto di dover subire un processo al mondo femminile allo scopo di dimostrare che non è abbastanza preparato per difendere i propri diritti o qualcosa del genere.
> non ti preoccupare di questo, siamo abbastanza lucide da poter vedere i nostri difetti e limiti da sole senza che ci si venga ad analizzare sommariamente.


Per dimostrare che faccio male a generalizzare, per esempio.

Scherzo eh. 

Non era mia intenzione generalizzare. Se la vedessi in questi termini, del resto, certe cose non le scriverei nemmeno.
Intendevo dire che se la società è in un certo modo e sta andando verso una determinata direzione è anche perché buona parte dei componenti ha innescato meccanismi di un certo tipo... E finché ci si crogiola dentro le stesse dinamiche - uomini e donne (che non è la trasmissione della De Filippi :blank: ) - mi pare difficile che le cose cambino.
Poi per fortuna ci sono donne e uomini in gamba, donne e uomini idioti, ecc. 
Su questo siamo d'accordo. Nonostante il mio nichilismo cosmico, ho ancora fiducia nel genere umano e nel potere delle intelligenze.



Non Registrato ha detto:


> OT-errimo
> 
> *La Lange tutta sporca di farina* è LA scena erotica  Su quello non ci piove. La Lange è la classica donna che fa sesso pure leggendoti l'elenco telefonico, non a caso pure King Kong
> Michelle Pfeiffer invece è bella, anzi non è bella, è BELLA
> ...


Ecco, ora che mi sono impallato su questa immagine 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 non sono più in grado di sostenere alcun tipo di argomentazione. 

Scherzi a parte, torno a lavorare _seriamente_. 

Non litigate, su! :mrgreen:


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tubarao, io vorrei essere come te. A quarantamila anni suonati, con la testa di un quindicenne. Davvero. Allora, che facciamo? Torniamo a quello che dicevo io? Daje, allora: spacchiamo questa fottuta società, facciamo il cazzo che ci pare. Rompiamo il culo all'Islam e vaffanculo l'anarchia regni. E che cazzo. Daje con quella cosa negra che fai tu che io intanto vado a fare una ricerca su internet per vedere di costruire l'atomica con due stecche di ghiacciolo, tre elastici ed una graffetta arruginita. Scommetto che MacGiver c'è riuscito.


Più che con la testa di un quindicenne, che potrebbe non essere necessariamente un male vista la situazione tragica in cui versa la mia generazione, io direi con una testa. Magari di cazzo, non dico di no, ma comunque sempre la mia.
Sul che facciamo: niente. O almeno: io non voglio fare niente. Dico la mia quando è il caso di dirla o quando, sempre secondo il mio sentire, sento quelle che per me sono castronerie. Di certo continuerò a vestirmi ora all'Oviesse, ora al Mercatino Cinese, ora al negozio di abbigliamento in centro. Non stai parlando con un vetero comunista nostalgico assetato di utopiche rivoluzioni, anche se qualche gambizzazione tanto per gradire non mi dispiacerebbe. Sarebbe già una grande vittoria, almeno per me, che qualcuno cominciasse a pensare a prescindere dalla versione del sistema operativo che si ritrova in testa. Ma su quello nutro qualche speranza sulle nuove generazioni, perchè la mia ormai vedo che gira quasi tutta con Windows 3.1. Poi se per voi è tutto a posto, chi sono io per svegliarvi da questo sonno ? 

Tubarao.


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Più che con la testa di un quindicenne, *che potrebbe non essere necessariamente un male vista la situazione tragica in cui versa la mia generazione,* io direi con una testa. Magari di cazzo, non dico di no, ma comunque sempre la mia.
> Sul che facciamo: niente. O almeno: io non voglio fare niente. Dico la mia quando è il caso di dirla o quando, sempre secondo il mio sentire, sento quelle che per me sono castronerie. Di certo continuerò a vestirmi ora all'Oviesse, ora al Mercatino Cinese, ora al negozio di abbigliamento in centro. Non stai parlando con un vetero comunista nostalgico assetato di utopiche rivoluzioni, anche se qualche gambizzazione tanto per gradire non mi dispiacerebbe. Sarebbe già una grande vittoria, almeno per me, che qualcuno cominciasse a pensare a prescindere dalla versione del sistema operativo che si ritrova in testa. Ma su quello nutro qualche speranza sulle nuove generazioni, perchè la mia ormai vedo che gira quasi tutta con Windows 3.1. Poi se per voi è tutto a posto, chi sono io per svegliarvi da questo sonno ?
> 
> Tubarao.


Piuttosto opinabile, sia la cosa della generazione che il discorso del quindicenne. E comunque per me non è tutto a posto, no. Solo che con me, purtroppo anche per te, i discorsi fuffa stanno a zero.


----------



## Lostris (28 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> visto che sei qui... favorisci adeguato abbigliamento?:mrgreen: di quelli che ...:mrgreen:



Ovvio.
  :mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (28 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> quindi ci hai raccontato palle fino ad ora?
> Cosa fai colpito sul vivo ti ritiri
> 
> E' una battuta talmente squallida che chiunque subirebbe lo stesso trattamento
> Ah la disapprovazione è mia



non mi servono piu'.

maestra ora a cuccia e buona...che mi sembri la Rosi Bindi(perche'e'acida come te..)...hai fatto voto di castita'pure tu???ahahahah..la rosi non ne aveva bisogno tanto chi se la pija???


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Piuttosto opinabile, sia la cosa della generazione che il discorso del quindicenne. E comunque per me non è tutto a posto, no. Solo che con me, purtroppo anche per te, i discorsi fuffa stanno a zero.


Se per discorso fuffa intendi dire che aver innescato con un mio post una discussione del genere, aver letto Geko, o Sbriciolata o Lostris o, perchè no Lothar, o comunque tutti gli altri che hanno partecipato e aver indotto con un mio scritto qualcuno a pensare ed essere stato indotto da qualcuno a fare  lo stesso: magari ce ne fossero di discorsi fuffa, anzi, il problema è che se ne fanno sempre troppo pochi.

Purtroppo il problema è sempre lo stesso: stò talmente avanti, ma talmente avanti che molti hanno l'illusione che stò dietro di loro, in realtà li stò doppiando  Stò talmente avanti che pure il navigatore in macchina me parla al passato 

Tubarao


----------



## Minerva (28 Settembre 2012)

ecco...fatta così ci sto.si pigia e si dichiara





farfalla ha detto:


> quindi ci hai raccontato palle fino ad ora?
> Cosa fai colpito sul vivo ti ritiri
> 
> E' una battuta talmente squallida che chiunque subirebbe lo stesso trattamento
> Ah la disapprovazione è mia


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Se per discorso fuffa intendi dire che aver innescato con un mio post una discussione del genere, aver letto Geko, o Sbriciolata o Lostris o, perchè no Lothar, o comunque tutti gli altri che hanno partecipato e aver indotto con un mio scritto qualcuno a pensare ed essere stato indotto da qualcuno a fare  lo stesso: magari ce ne fossero di discorsi fuffa, anzi, il problema è che se ne fanno sempre troppo pochi.
> 
> Purtroppo il problema è sempre lo stesso: stò talmente avanti, ma talmente avanti che molti hanno l'illusione che stò dietro di loro, in realtà li stò doppiando  Stò talmente avanti che pure il navigatore in macchina me parla al passato
> 
> Tubarao


No, per discorso fuffa intendo proprio fessate, fesserie. Non sense. Poi vabbè, qua si discute su tutto, anche sulle minchiate. Quindi. Vabbè.


----------



## Minerva (28 Settembre 2012)

a cuccia? argggggggggggggggggma non me ne stavo andando?





lothar57 ha detto:


> non mi servono piu'.
> 
> maestra ora a cuccia e buona...che mi sembri la Rosi Bindi(perche'e'acida come te..)...hai fatto voto di castita'pure tu???ahahahah..la rosi non ne aveva bisogno tanto chi se la pija???


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No, per discorso fuffa intendo proprio fessate, fesserie. Non sense. Poi vabbè, qua si discute su tutto, anche sulle minchiate. Quindi. Vabbè.


Vabbè ma tu sei alfa. 

Tubarao


----------



## Simy (28 Settembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> non mi servono piu'.
> 
> maestra ora a cuccia e buona...che mi sembri la Rosi Bindi(perche'e'acida come te..)...hai fatto voto di castita'pure tu???ahahahah..la rosi non ne aveva bisogno tanto chi se la pija???


lothar davvero...ma ti rendi conto di quello che scrivi? no perchè se sei incapace di intendere e di volere allora ok...sennò il discorso cambia...


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Se per discorso fuffa intendi dire che aver innescato con un mio post una discussione del genere, aver letto Geko, o Sbriciolata o Lostris o, perchè no Lothar, o comunque tutti gli altri che hanno partecipato e aver indotto con un mio scritto qualcuno a pensare ed essere stato indotto da qualcuno a fare lo stesso: magari ce ne fossero di discorsi fuffa, anzi, il problema è che se ne fanno sempre troppo pochi.
> 
> Purtroppo il problema è sempre lo stesso: stò talmente avanti, ma talmente avanti che molti hanno l'illusione che stò dietro di loro, in realtà li stò doppiando  Stò talmente avanti che pure il navigatore in macchina me parla al passato
> 
> Tubarao


allora un po' ti manco:inlove: ....:mrgreen:


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> allora un po' ti manco:inlove: ....:mrgreen:


Lei è sempre un raggio di sole che squarcia l'oscurità 

Tubarao


----------



## free (28 Settembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> non mi servono piu'.
> 
> maestra ora a cuccia e buona...che mi sembri la Rosi Bindi(perche'e'acida come te..)...hai fatto voto di castita'pure tu???ahahahah..la rosi non ne aveva bisogno tanto chi se la pija???



caro Lothar, io mi ricordo benissimo che qualche mese fa tu denigravi ampiamente la tua amica giovane, rispetto ad una possibile futura amica più vecchia, in quanto a classe, abbigliamento e conversazione!
allora chi frequenta donnette?

CHIAMO A TESTIMONIARE TUTTO IL FORUM!:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Vabbè ma tu sei alfa.
> 
> Tubarao


No.


----------



## lunaiena (28 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> caro Lothar, io mi ricordo benissimo che qualche mese fa tu denigravi ampiamente la tua amica giovane, rispetto ad una possibile futura amica più vecchia, in quanto a classe, abbigliamento e conversazione!
> allora chi frequenta donnette?
> 
> CHIAMO A TESTIMONIARE TUTTO IL FORUM!:mrgreen:




Io non c'ero...
e se c'ero dormivo....:mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (28 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> caro Lothar, io mi ricordo benissimo che qualche mese fa tu denigravi ampiamente la tua amica giovane, rispetto ad una possibile futura amica più vecchia, in quanto a classe, abbigliamento e conversazione!
> allora chi frequenta donnette?
> 
> CHIAMO A TESTIMONIARE TUTTO IL FORUM!:mrgreen:


Gentile pink panther...no...mai denigrato..solo detto che erano diversissime.. e ci manchrebbe!!!!sono separate da quasi 30anni di differenza..


----------



## Tebe (28 Settembre 2012)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma perchè cavolo devo prendermela se mi fanno entrare gratis in un locale??
> Se loro fanno la loro bieca strategia marchettara in questo modo saranno cavoli loro, io non devo andare più a ballare per questo? Ma che me ne frega.
> Legittimo così facendo il sistema? Ovviamente se me ne stessi a casa sul divano cambierebbe il mondo.
> 
> ...



assolutamente d'accordo


----------



## exStermy (28 Settembre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Mi sono convinta che tu sei davvero un disturbato mentale ed è per questo che ti lascio sfogare....
> Vedrai che stasera starai meglio, dopo la tua terapia.
> Sono solo allucinazioni...inganni della mente...
> 
> Tranquillo......!


Cioe' mo' non e' vero che dicesti che almeno il primo che ti seguiva era n'amico o conoscente suo?

Ti si diceva anche che era na cazzata e potevano essere in combutta proprio per le puttanate cosmiche che tu sparavi e spari, segno che qualcuno t'intorta alla grande...

poi l'hai cambiato pero' io alla fine manco ce credo che tu sia andata e vada da uno psicologo...

e' piu' facile che tu' marito te droga...

ahahahahah

che manicomio...

ahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (28 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> e poi: che disordine la tua casa! metti che viene qualcuno??
> 
> ma chi caspita deve venire??:mrgreen:


e' pure no' spettacolo di Enrico Brignano...

pero' c'ha preso...

ahahahah


----------



## lunaiena (28 Settembre 2012)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma perchè cavolo devo prendermela se mi fanno entrare gratis in un locale??
> Se loro fanno la loro bieca strategia marchettara in questo modo saranno cavoli loro, io non devo andare più a ballare per questo? Ma che me ne frega.
> Legittimo così facendo il sistema? Ovviamente se me ne stessi a casa sul divano cambierebbe il mondo.
> 
> ...



Quotp e approvo


----------



## Annuccia (28 Settembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Io non c'ero...
> *e se c'ero dormivo*....:mrgreen:


seeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## contepinceton (28 Settembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Quotp e approvo


Ah ma lo sai Hulka che anche io ho approvato il post di Lostris?
Non trovi che ha detto cose molto vere...:smile:


----------



## perplesso (28 Settembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> non mi servono piu'.
> 
> maestra ora a cuccia e buona...che mi sembri la Rosi Bindi(perche'e'acida come te..)...hai fatto voto di castita'pure tu???ahahahah..la rosi non ne aveva bisogno tanto chi se la pija???


voglio sperare per te che tu sia sbronzo o strafatto o entrambe le cose.

fino ad ora mi sembravi uno a posto.   evidentemente mi sono sbagliato

a cuccia e buona si dice forse ad un cane.     ma probabilmente 6 un animale pure tu


----------



## lunaiena (28 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ah ma lo sai *Hulka* che anche io ho approvato il post di Lostris?
> Non trovi che ha detto cose molto vere...:smile:


Ma che fai prendi per il culo ??


----------



## contepinceton (28 Settembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma che fai prendi per il culo ??


Ma ti sei vista?
La tua carnagione?


----------



## lunaiena (28 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma ti sei vista?
> La tua carnagione?



Ma tu ti sei visto??
uno che a 45 anni sta ancora nel trasportino non mi 
sembra uno che si possa permettere di prendere in giro qui e li


----------



## Spider (28 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma ti sei vista?
> La tua carnagione?


hai visto quanto è... pallida!!!


----------



## lunaiena (28 Settembre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> voglio sperare per te che tu sia sbronzo o strafatto o entrambe le cose.
> 
> fino ad ora mi sembravi uno a posto.   evidentemente mi sono sbagliato
> 
> a cuccia e buona si dice forse ad un cane.     ma probabilmente 6 un animale pure tu



Mi sa che fosse in piena forma invece


----------



## contepinceton (28 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> hai visto quanto è... pallida!!!


Ma che sia verde cadavere eh?


----------



## lunaiena (28 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> hai visto quanto è... pallida!!!



Cioè .... Ha parlato....
il vampiro:rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (28 Settembre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> voglio sperare per te che tu sia sbronzo o strafatto o entrambe le cose.
> 
> fino ad ora mi sembravi uno a posto.   evidentemente mi sono sbagliato
> 
> a cuccia e buona si dice forse ad un cane.     ma probabilmente 6 un animale pure tu


Come osi? Dico come osi?
Questa è fellonia.
Come osi a rivolgerti in questo modo al nobile principe Lothar eh?
Tu sei Perplesso no?
Lui invece è certissimo delle sue opinioni...

Se una è fagiana la volpe se la magna eh?


----------



## lunaiena (28 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma che sia verde cadavere eh?


Primo un cadavere è giallo....
il verde è già in putrefazione:rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (28 Settembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Primo un cadavere è giallo....
> il verde è già in putrefazione:rotfl:


ma...ma...ma....aiutooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo...


----------



## Spider (28 Settembre 2012)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma perchè cavolo devo prendermela se mi fanno entrare gratis in un locale??
> Se loro fanno la loro bieca strategia marchettara in questo modo saranno cavoli loro, io non devo andare più a ballare per questo? Ma che me ne frega.
> Legittimo così facendo il sistema? Ovviamente se me ne stessi a casa sul divano cambierebbe il mondo.
> 
> ...


impressionante, siamo arrivati al puro "*qualunquismo*".
e ci si vanta pure.

veramente Lostris fai riflettere.

anzi fai vomitare.

per la loro "bieca strategia marchettare" serve un'esca .. e questo sei tu.
sei solo un pezzo di carne, di circa 50 chili, pronta al consumo.
Vedo con tantissimo rammarico che ne sei anche fiera.
non dovresti stare cosi tanto sul tuo comodo sofà...
aspettando che il mondo cambi per te.
parli di opportunità e ne valuti il comodo tanto da sacrificare i tuoi principi,
tipo" la penso cosi, ma se mi paghi posso anche pensarla diversamente"... vengo nel tuo locale tanto è gratis!!!!
che mi frega dei miei principi, anzi a ben guardare, principi e convinzioni, proprio non ne ho. 
a me piace truccarmi e certo tanto non mi chiedo e non riesco proprio a chiedermelo... un giorno avrei fatto la "velina "se fossi stata un pochino più alta, più bella, più magra, più tonica...sai i maschi, i soldi, l'adulazione.
vabbè lasciatemi andare... corro al locale tanto è gratis!!!!!posso sempre sognare..
che dite salgo sul cubo?????


----------



## elena_ (28 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ma ci avete mai pensato ad un mondo libero?
> 
> Ad un mondo diverso... fatto da noi.
> Dove non ci  sia posto per l'ipocrisia e le menzogne,
> ...


si farà l'amore ognuno come gli va
anche i preti potranno sposarsi, ma soltanto a una certa età...

ma a parte la canzone

le utopie sono la forza propulsiva dell'umanità
e credo che i sogni siano indispensabili per la nostra salute mentale

ma non so se tu intendevi parlare di sogni o di altro
e non so nemmeno come si è evoluta questa discussione

ad ogni modo approfitto per salutarti
dato che ti vedo on line


----------



## Spider (28 Settembre 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> si farà l'amore ognuno come gli va
> anche i preti potranno sposarsi, ma soltanto a una certa età...
> 
> ma a parte la canzone
> ...


bè, approfitto anche io per salutarti...posso dire "carissima amica"?
si in fondo volevo solo sognare e far sognare.. pensavo che tutti ci saremmo messi lì a fantasticare, magari in positivo, nella bellezza ad un mondo immaginato e sognato, pieno di difetti se vuoi.. ma appunto solo un sogno, una visione.
va bene anche cosi... molti neanche hanno la forza di immaginarlo per scherzo un mondo cosi..
lasciamolo fare allora agli artisti..
Dalla, Chagall... Calvino...Rimbaud, e tanti tanti altri.
loro si, che sanno sognare!!!!!!!!


----------



## elena_ (28 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> bè, approfitto anche io per salutarti...posso dire "carissima amica"?
> si in fondo volevo solo sognare e far sognare.. pensavo che tutti ci saremmo messi lì a fantasticare, magari in positivo, nella bellezza ad un mondo immaginato e sognato, pieno di difetti se vuoi.. ma appunto solo un sogno, una visione.
> va bene anche cosi... molti neanche hanno la forza di immaginarlo per scherzo un mondo cosi..
> lasciamolo fare allora agli artisti..
> ...


De Gregori?

[video=youtube;kYE7rxrcIFA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kYE7rxrcIFA[/video]

quello che hai scritto me l'ha ricordata

amico Spider


----------



## Spider (28 Settembre 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> De Gregori?
> 
> [video=youtube;kYE7rxrcIFA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kYE7rxrcIFA[/video]
> 
> ...


bella, bellissima e intensa.
ok, due a zero...
ancora non dimentico...l'acqua.. di quello "stronzetto" di Finardi!!!!!


----------



## Nocciola (28 Settembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Mi sa che fosse in piena forma invece


Mi spieghi l'occhiolino... Perché non capisco...


----------



## Nocciola (28 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Come osi? Dico come osi?
> Questa è fellonia.
> Come osi a rivolgerti in questo modo al nobile principe Lothar eh?
> Tu sei Perplesso no?
> ...


Si permette perchè essendo un UOMO sottolinea la differenza tra lui e la stragrande maggioranza degli utenti qui dentro e un omuncolo che facendo il gigione si permette confidenze che nessuno gli ha dato.
Quindi evita le linguacce simpatiche a meno che non ti metti sullo stesso piano del tuo amichetto
Grazie


----------



## lunaiena (28 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi spieghi l'occhiolino... Perché non capisco...


Tanto per dire su non prenderla a male così , lothar è un burlone dai...( almeno a me sembra un burlone )

Ma anche le faccine  bisogna spiegare ?


----------



## Nocciola (28 Settembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Tanto per dire su non prenderla a male così , lothar è un burlone dai...( almeno a me sembra un burlone )
> 
> Ma anche le faccine  bisogna spiegare ?


Se a te diverte che un uomo tu dica acuccia sono lieta per te..... 
Diveriti con il burlone


----------



## Annuccia (28 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se a te diverte che un uomo tu dica acuccia sono lieta per te.....
> Diveriti con il burlone



anche io penso che lothar sia stato un po stronzo....
ma che non devi prendertela te lo dico pure io...

a cosa serve???


----------



## Nocciola (28 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> anche io penso che lothar sia stato un po stronzo....
> ma che non devi prendertela te lo dico pure io...
> 
> a cosa serve???


A nulla. Lasciamo che ci trattino come cani tanto alla fine sono burloni....
Contente voi...
Non rompo più...


----------



## Annuccia (28 Settembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Tanto per dire su non prenderla a male così , lothar è un* burlone *dai...( almeno a me sembra un burlone )
> 
> Ma anche le faccine  bisogna spiegare ?




stavolta però le burle ssono state un tantino eccessive...


----------



## Annuccia (28 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> A nulla. Lasciamo che ci trattino come cani tanto alla fine sono burloni....
> Contente voi...
> Non rompo più...


ma mica volevo dire questo..
nemmeno io sono contenta dell'atteggiamento suo....

e mi sembra anche di averlo detto....

ma la vedo una causa persa....uno spreco di energie....
la mia non voleva essere un invito a non rompere....chi ha detto mai che rompi...


----------



## Spider (28 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ma mica volevo dire questo..
> nemmeno io sono contenta dell'atteggiamento suo....
> 
> e mi sembra anche di averlo detto....
> ...


..e tiri fuori la merda!

almeno sai con chi stai parlando.


----------



## Annuccia (28 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ..e tiri fuori la merda!
> 
> almeno sai con chi stai parlando.



non l'ho capita scusa...


----------



## Spider (28 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> non l'ho capita scusa...


e che non devi mai aver paura di rompere,
anche a costo di rompere una facciata.

almeno sai veramente cosa pensano di te,
non quello che vorresti che loro  pensino.

.. un pochino contorta , ma è così.


----------



## Annuccia (28 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> e che non devi mai aver paura di rompere,
> anche a costo di rompere una facciata.
> 
> almeno sai veramente cosa pensano di te,
> non quello che vorresti che loro  pensino.



ma io mica ho paura....

io me ne fotto punto....


----------



## perplesso (28 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Come osi? Dico come osi?
> Questa è fellonia.
> Come osi a rivolgerti in questo modo al nobile principe Lothar eh?
> Tu sei Perplesso no?
> ...


ed il lupo mangia la volpe


----------



## Spider (28 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ma io mica ho paura....
> 
> io me ne fotto punto....


l'indifferenza, il lasciar correre,
equivalgono ad una tacita sottomissione.


----------



## geko (28 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> impressionante, siamo arrivati al puro "*qualunquismo*".
> e ci si vanta pure.
> 
> veramente Lostris fai riflettere.
> ...


Sul neretto: wow, Spider! Per una volta i nostri pensieri sono allineati.

Non è che non devi più andare a ballare, semplicemente tutte ste ragazzette che entrano gratis mentre i loro coetanei pagano 20, 30 euro per entrare, dovrebbero porsi qualche domanda. Domande del tipo: "Ppetta un attimino eh: ma perché io pago solo la consumazione?".
Secondo te, perché? 
Una mia amica è assidua frequentatrice di discoteche e mi ha raccontato che, durante le serate universitarie, tante ragazze giovanissime danno confidenza ai tipi (che invece per stare là dentro pagano! Specialmente in occasioni particolari) solo ed esclusivamente per farsi offrire da bere.
Ma è davvero possibile? Ma che cazzo di mondo è? Mercificarsi così (fosse anche solo un innocuo strusciamento) per un cocktail?

Il tuo voto vale quanto il mio grazie a Donne che hanno lottato duramente, rischiando qualcosina di più di un drink...

Comunque una scelta _comoda_ la società l'ha già fatta. Uno poi si regola di conseguenza, no?
Fortuna che non tutte sono così. Lo sottolineo per evitare fraintendimenti.
Se mai dovessi avere una figlia femmina le spiegherei innanzitutto che deve farsi rispettare, anche quando sarebbe oggettivamente più comodo e vantaggioso fare il contrario.
Vabbeh ma mica ve le devo spiegare io ste cose, non sono il profeta Geko.


----------



## JON (28 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> l'indifferenza, il lasciar correre,
> equivalgono ad una tacita sottomissione.


Spider, vedo che il thread è decollato....almeno mi sembra.

In qualità di autore ora hai il dovere di farmi un riassuntino, anche sinteticissimo va bene. Dove ci troviamo? Non mi va di leggere tutto.


----------



## JON (28 Settembre 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Se mai dovessi avere una figlia femmina le spiegherei innanzitutto che deve farsi rispettare, anche quando sarebbe oggettivamente più comodo e vantaggioso fare il contrario.


Mio ponevo la stessa domanda l'altro giorno. Come instillare in una bimba, futura donna, il concetto di diritto del rispetto?

L'unica idea che mi è venuta in mente è stata quella che la famiglia debba essere la prima a fornire esempi di rispetto.


----------



## Zod (28 Settembre 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Sul neretto: wow, Spider! Per una volta i nostri pensieri sono allineati.
> 
> Non è che non devi più andare a ballare, semplicemente tutte ste ragazzette che entrano gratis mentre i loro coetanei pagano 20, 30 euro per entrare, dovrebbero porsi qualche domanda. Domande del tipo: "Ppetta un attimino eh: ma perché io pago solo la consumazione?".
> Secondo te, perché?
> ...


É il potere della visione della figa da vicino. Si portano tra le gambe questa preziosa delizia per la quale noi maschi paghiamo, l'ingresso in una discoteca, un drink, oppure direttamente la prestazione. Siamo noi che siamo coglioni. Ognuno usa le sue armi, noi abbiamo la forza e la usiamo, loro hanno la figa e la usano. 

Basta smettere di andare in quelle discoteche.

Quanto al burqa, ogni cultura ha i suoi costumi. L'importante é non costringere a vestirsi in un certo modo, e al contempovestirsi in modo opportuno al luogo in cui siamo diretti.

Se la donna é ancora schiava lo é solo di se stessa. Ma del resto é sempre stato cosí.

S*B


----------



## Spider (28 Settembre 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Spider, vedo che il thread è decollato....almeno mi sembra.
> 
> In qualità di autore ora hai il dovere di farmi un riassuntino, anche sinteticissimo va bene. Dove ci troviamo? Non mi va di leggere tutto.


jon, troppo difficile.
dovresti se ti và, passare lungo un sogno, girare a destra verso i Kibbutz e le comuni, poi proseguire diritto verso la razionalita e il disincanto... non cè posto per il sogno (cosi disse il Rabarbaro),poi un occhio ai grandi , quelli che hanno fatto la storia... svoltare poi a sinistra verso l'oriente e i loro parossismi... infine dritto, dritto fino a noi.. c'è una donna la vedi?
si trucca per te.. e balla per te.


----------



## JON (28 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> jon, troppo difficile.
> dovresti se ti và, passare lungo un sogno, girare a destra verso i Kibbutz e le comuni, poi proseguire diritto verso la razionalita e il disincanto... non cè posto per il sogno (cosi disse il Rabarbaro),poi un occhio ai grandi , quelli che hanno fatto la storia... svoltare poi a sinistra verso l'oriente e i loro parossismi... infine dritto, dritto fino a noi.. c'è una donna la vedi?
> si trucca per te.. e balla per te.


 Grazie.

Alla fine si va a parare sempre li....non ce la faremo mai! 
E pensare che si era partiti dai sogni. Com'era quella del carro di buoi?


----------



## contepinceton (28 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Si permette perchè essendo un UOMO sottolinea la differenza tra lui e la stragrande maggioranza degli utenti qui dentro e un omuncolo che facendo il gigione si permette confidenze che nessuno gli ha dato.
> Quindi evita le linguacce simpatiche a meno che non ti metti sullo stesso piano del tuo amichetto
> Grazie


Ma cos'hai oggi? eh?
Che rogna vai cercando?

Ma se ti ho perfino dato uno smeraldo....testona


28/09/2012 12:48
farfalla

Io mi metto solo e sempre su un piano: IL MIO.

Insomma LUI non ti piace, ma non piaci per niente neppure tu a lui no?
E sai benissimo come reagisce a certi discorsi no?

Ma secondo me, tu non capisci Lothar. Io invece si.


----------



## contepinceton (28 Settembre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> ed il lupo mangia la volpe


Certo...
Ma deve prenderla prima...
E prendilo Lothar se ci riesci...


----------



## contepinceton (28 Settembre 2012)

Zod ha detto:


> É il potere della visione della figa da vicino. Si portano tra le gambe questa preziosa delizia per la quale noi maschi paghiamo, l'ingresso in una discoteca, un drink, oppure direttamente la prestazione. Siamo noi che siamo coglioni. Ognuno usa le sue armi, noi abbiamo la forza e la usiamo, loro hanno la figa e la usano.
> 
> Basta smettere di andare in quelle discoteche.
> 
> ...


:up::up::up::up::up::up::up:
Grande...smeraldo!


----------



## Anna in incognito (28 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> l'indifferenza, il lasciar correre,
> equivalgono ad una tacita sottomissione.


Rivedi il tuo concetto di indifferenza per favore


----------



## contepinceton (28 Settembre 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Grazie.
> 
> Alla fine si va a parare sempre li....non ce la faremo mai!
> E pensare che si era partiti dai sogni. Com'era quella del carro di buoi?


Sai la gente, non sa la seconda parte...
Vero che tira più un pel de figa...

Ma, guai sai a tirare le done per i peli della figa...lì si che vedi i fuochi artificiali...

Provare per credere...


----------



## perplesso (28 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Certo...
> Ma deve prenderla prima...
> E prendilo Lothar se ci riesci...


dubiti delle mie doti di predatore?


----------



## contepinceton (28 Settembre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> dubiti delle mie doti di predatore?


Si...
Perchè ti perderesti dietro ogni femmina che trovi per la strada...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Un fiorellin di qui, un bacetto di là ecc..ecc..ecc...

E intanto lui...se non stai attento...

Fa man bassa delle galline migliori...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (28 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> A nulla. Lasciamo che ci trattino come cani tanto alla fine sono burloni....
> Contente voi...
> Non rompo più...



Sei davvero esagerata...

Da due parole dette ne fai un caso umano...


----------



## Spider (28 Settembre 2012)

Anna in incognito ha detto:


> Rivedi il tuo concetto di indifferenza per favore


niente da rivedere.
se tu sei indifferente, semplicemente non esprimi, q
uindi lasci che un idea resti dominante, non ti opponi ad essa.. 
alla fine la sostieni, pur pensando il contrario.

perchè sei in incognito?


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> impressionante, siamo arrivati al puro "*qualunquismo*".
> e ci si vanta pure.
> 
> veramente Lostris fai riflettere.
> ...


ma non stava affatto dicendo questo. A parte che se Lostris diventa più alta e più magra mi assomiglia ad un giocatore di basket... ma poi non era questo il punto! A me fate morire voi uomini quando fate i femministi e ... con tutto il rispetto, non ne sapete una beata fava di cosa significhi. Se usciamo dobbiamo stare sempre attente a non restare da sole, in compagnia a chi ci punta, perchè ci sono quelli che per un sorriso pensano di poterti mettere le mani addosso, poi quando andiamo a lavorare siamo pagate meno, non ci fanno far carriera se siamo in età da avere figli o se ne abbiamo di piccoli. E anche lì comunque attente, perchè SE comunque ottieni qualcosa... allora l'hai data via. Siamo sempre giudicate per come vestiamo, per come ci pettiniamo, per come ci trucchiamo: nessuna di queste 3 cose va mai bene a nessuno, o troppo o troppo poco. Poi ci troviamo la famiglia al... sono generosa, facendo una media, 75% sul collo da gestire da sole e non mi venite a dire niente di contrario che di visite feste riunioni scolastiche ne ho fatte centinaia e gli uomini NON CI SONO. Perchè sono una palla... noi invece ci divertiamo. Quindi, dunque, una donna che lavora, si mantiene, magari ha pure una famiglia e figli esce una sera per andare a ballare, non la fanno pagare e... si dovrebbe rifiutare di entrare perchè quella è mercificazione?  MA STATE SCHERZANDO?


----------



## perplesso (28 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si...
> Perchè ti perderesti dietro ogni femmina che trovi per la strada...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Un fiorellin di qui, un bacetto di là ecc..ecc..ecc...
> 
> ...


guarda alla fine il discorso è semplicissimo.    Lothar ha scritto una cosa stupida.   qualcuno glielo ha fatto notare, qualcuno ha tentato di minimizzare.

da uno come lui mi aspettavo non di queste cadute di stile.   lo ritenevo uno che ama le donne.  invece è solo uno che le scopa.    è triste,come cosa


----------



## contepinceton (28 Settembre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> guarda alla fine il discorso è semplicissimo.    Lothar ha scritto una cosa stupida.   qualcuno glielo ha fatto notare, qualcuno ha tentato di minimizzare.
> 
> da uno come lui mi aspettavo non di queste cadute di stile.   lo ritenevo uno che ama le donne.  invece è solo uno che le scopa.    è triste,come cosa


E perchè?
Ha mai detto il contrario eh?
Lui ha sempre detto che ama solo sua moglie, ( per altro una delle più belle donne che abbia mai visto), delle altre se ne strafrega altamente...sono solo dei giocattoli...
Ma Lothar SA benissimo di essere anche lui per quelle signore solo un giocattolino e un passatempo e niente più.

Lui scopa SOLO quelle che amano scopare con lui.
Fine della storia.

Ritenevi male, perchè lui non ha MAI sostenuto di amare le donne, MAI.

Lothar ama solo sua moglie, le sue cose, la sua casa, il suo lavoro, la sua alfona ecc..ecc..ecc...il suo gatto se vuoi...e del resto SE NE STRAFREGA.

E vive bene.


----------



## JON (28 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma non stava affatto dicendo questo. A parte che se Lostris diventa più alta e più magra mi assomiglia ad un giocatore di basket... ma poi non era questo il punto! A me fate morire voi uomini quando fate i femministi e ... con tutto il rispetto, non ne sapete una beata fava di cosa significhi. Se usciamo dobbiamo stare sempre attente a non restare da sole, in compagnia a chi ci punta, perchè ci sono quelli che per un sorriso pensano di poterti mettere le mani addosso, poi quando andiamo a lavorare siamo pagate meno, non ci fanno far carriera se siamo in età da avere figli o se ne abbiamo di piccoli. E anche lì comunque attente, perchè SE comunque ottieni qualcosa... allora l'hai data via. Siamo sempre giudicate per come vestiamo, per come ci pettiniamo, per come ci trucchiamo: nessuna di queste 3 cose va mai bene a nessuno, o troppo o troppo poco. Poi ci troviamo la famiglia al... sono generosa, facendo una media, 75% sul collo da gestire da sole e non mi venite a dire niente di contrario che di visite feste riunioni scolastiche ne ho fatte centinaia e gli uomini NON CI SONO. Perchè sono una palla... noi invece ci divertiamo. Quindi, dunque, una donna che lavora, si mantiene, magari ha pure una famiglia e figli esce una sera per andare a ballare, non la fanno pagare e... si dovrebbe rifiutare di entrare perchè quella è mercificazione?  MA STATE SCHERZANDO?


Perchè nella storia le donne hanno fatto sempre da contrappeso a gelosie, invidie, contraddizioni?

A me sembra che ci sono delle analogie tra tutte le culture, anche con quelle più estremiste. Il denominatore comune è rappresentato sempre dalla donna che incarna il capro espiatorio.


----------



## Spider (28 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma non stava affatto dicendo questo. A parte che se Lostris diventa più alta e più magra mi assomiglia ad un giocatore di basket... ma poi non era questo il punto! A me fate morire voi uomini quando fate i femministi e ... con tutto il rispetto, non ne sapete una beata fava di cosa significhi. Se usciamo dobbiamo stare sempre attente a non restare da sole, in compagnia a chi ci punta, perchè ci sono quelli che per un sorriso pensano di poterti mettere le mani addosso, poi quando andiamo a lavorare siamo pagate meno, non ci fanno far carriera se siamo in età da avere figli o se ne abbiamo di piccoli. E anche lì comunque attente, perchè SE comunque ottieni qualcosa... allora l'hai data via. Siamo sempre giudicate per come vestiamo, per come ci pettiniamo, per come ci trucchiamo: nessuna di queste 3 cose va mai bene a nessuno, o troppo o troppo poco. Poi ci troviamo la famiglia al... sono generosa, facendo una media, 75% sul collo da gestire da sole e non mi venite a dire niente di contrario che di visite feste riunioni scolastiche ne ho fatte centinaia e gli uomini NON CI SONO. Perchè sono una palla... noi invece ci divertiamo. Quindi, dunque, una donna che lavora, si mantiene, magari ha pure una famiglia e figli esce una sera per andare a ballare, non la fanno pagare e... si dovrebbe rifiutare di entrare perchè quella è mercificazione?  MA STATE SCHERZANDO?


a me di difendere le donne non me ne frega una cippa!
e neanche di difendere gli uomini sia chiaro.
io vorrei difendere, questo si, un modello di vita,di società, di unione.
parli di lavoro in famiglia e di offese... verso le donne,
riscatti tutto con un biglietto gratis.. in discoteca..
certo, veramente voi donne vi accontetate di poco.


----------



## Minerva (28 Settembre 2012)

la cosa buffa è che se fossimo state noi a proporre questo tipo di argomentazioni ci avrebbero dato delle vetero femministe.
ma lasciateci vivere ognuna come ci pare esattamente come fanno gli uomini che non devono stare a giustificare a noi e a loro stessi ogni singolo comportamento .


----------



## Spider (28 Settembre 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Perchè nella storia le donne hanno fatto sempre da contrappeso a gelosie, invidie, contraddizioni?
> 
> A me sembra che ci sono delle analogie tra tutte le culture, anche con quelle più estremiste. Il denominatore comune è rappresentato sempre dalla donna che incarna il capro espiatorio.


...in fondo è lei che morse la mela...
vero Jon?


----------



## Minerva (28 Settembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Sei davvero esagerata...
> 
> Da due parole dette ne fai un caso umano...


a cuccia lo si può dire solo al proprio cane.


----------



## perplesso (28 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E perchè?
> Ha mai detto il contrario eh?
> Lui ha sempre detto che ama solo sua moglie, ( per altro una delle più belle donne che abbia mai visto), delle altre se ne strafrega altamente...sono solo dei giocattoli...
> Ma Lothar SA benissimo di essere anche lui per quelle signore solo un giocattolino e un passatempo e niente più.
> ...


spiacente,ma non hai capito un belino di quello che volevo dire.   amare le donne non significa innamorarsene

significa amarle.    capisco che è un discorso non per tutti.

mi fa piacere che viva bene.   mi farebbe più piacere che non si stupisse se alle sue volgarità si risponde a tono.

ma evidentemente tu,lui ed io abbiamo un concetto diverso dell'essere uomo e dell'amare le donne


----------



## JON (28 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> veramente voi donne vi accontetate di poco.


Non è vero Spider, a volte le incontri e le riconosci, ci sono donne che non si "vendono" e la cui consapevolezza le eleva e rende visibili di una dignità che non passa inoservata.


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> a me di difendere le donne non me ne frega una cippa!
> e neanche di difendere gli uomini sia chiaro.
> io vorrei difendere, questo si, un modello di vita,di società, di unione.
> parli di lavoroin famiglia e di ofese... verso le donne,
> ...


ma non dire eresie. Ma secondo te un biglietto può essere un riscatto? e di che? Semplicemente è mercato: facendo entrare donne il proprietario fa una scommessa: che entrino anche uomini, attratti dalle donne. Capirai. Entro io, che se domani dobessero morire i belli non mi prendo neanche il raffreddore, e il proprietario ha perso la scommessa. Queste sono questioni di lana caprina, sono ben altre le battaglie...


----------



## Spider (28 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> la cosa buffa è che se fossimo state noi a proporre questo tipo di argomentazioni ci avrebbero dato delle vetero femministe.
> ma lasciateci vivere ognuna come ci pare esattamente come fanno gli uomini che non devono stare a giustificare a noi e a loro stessi ogni singolo comportamento .


..cosa è paura di essere diversa?.. ancora maschio, femmina.. dovremmo tutti essere diversi.
non ti lascio vivere come cazzo t ipare .. se il tuo comportamento lede la mia libertà, la mia etica.
gli uomini fanno esattamente come cazzo gli pare .. le donne molto, molto meno.


----------



## JON (28 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...in fondo è lei che morse la mela...
> vero Jon?


Giusto! Ma tuttoparte da li. Una condanna che resiste ai tempi e alle ideologie.

Alle donne manca solo il potere.


----------



## JON (28 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> la cosa buffa è che se fossimo state noi a proporre questo tipo di argomentazioni ci avrebbero dato delle vetero femministe.
> ma lasciateci vivere ognuna come ci pare esattamente come fanno gli uomini che non devono stare a giustificare a noi e a loro stessi ogni singolo comportamento .


Presente! Non mi faccio di questi problemi.


----------



## Spider (28 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma non dire eresie. Ma secondo te un biglietto può essere un riscatto? e di che? Semplicemente è mercato: facendo entrare donne il proprietario fa una scommessa: che entrino anche uomini, attratti dalle donne. Capirai. Entro io, che se domani dobessero morire i belli non mi prendo neanche il raffreddore, e il proprietario ha perso la scommessa. Queste sono questioni di lana caprina, sono ben altre le battaglie...


no, le battaglie passano e son passate sempre dal basso, dalle cose inutili, superflue...
non c'è battaglia, perchè non c'è il sentire... in questo siete disunite.
troppa è la paura di esser sole, senza un maschio che vi guidi.
dove poi?


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ..cosa è paura di essere diversa?.. ancora maschio, femmina.. dovremmo tutti essere diversi.
> non ti lascio vivere come cazzo t ipare .. se il tuo comportamento lede la mia libertà, la mia etica.
> gli uomini fanno esattamente come cazzo gli pare .. le donne molto, molto meno.


scusa, ma se domani in discoteca fanno entrare gli uomini gratis, diventa un problema di mercificazione? Allora se un uomo mi tiene la porta aperta(cosa che ho sempre considerato un privilegio del piffero) lo devo prendere a sberle? Non sarebbe un po' più costruttivo ad esempio un impegno nel quotidiano per essere tutti uguali? A partire dal lessico, dalle abitudini familiari, dai luoghi di lavoro... lasciando le entrate in discoteca in fondo alla lista?


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> no, le battaglie passano e son passate sempre dal basso, dalle cose inutili, superflue...
> non c'è battaglia, perchè non c'è il sentire... in questo siete disunite.
> *troppa è la paura di esser sole, senza un maschio che vi guidi*.
> dove poi?


eh? chi mi deve guidare? mah...


----------



## Spider (29 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> scusa, ma se domani in discoteca fanno entrare gli uomini gratis, diventa un problema di mercificazione? Allora se un uomo mi tiene la porta aperta(cosa che ho sempre considerato un privilegio del piffero) lo devo prendere a sberle? Non sarebbe un po' più costruttivo ad esempio un impegno nel quotidiano per essere tutti uguali? A partire dal lessico, dalle abitudini familiari, dai luoghi di lavoro... lasciando le entrate in discoteca in fondo alla lista?


se emtrambi ci facessero entrare gratisse.. sarebbe una bella vittoria!
purtroppo non è cosi.. anche il maschio se usato per mercificare, per adulare, per attirare.. sarebbe puro consumo.
Merce, squallida merce e neanche della più rara.. i maschi si sa, scoperebbero pure dietro ad una siepe..
mica hanno bisogno delle discoteche!!!!


----------



## lunaiena (29 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> a cuccia lo si può dire solo al proprio cane.



Ma a me sembrate davvero esagerate...
ora permalose come siete volete perfino sapere chi vi rubina ?
Io se mi capita non ve lo direi mai non mi sembra ci sia confronto con voi
capitasse che qualcuno avesse il coraggio ne uscirebbe una lotta furibonda 
Finchè il mal / la mal capitato non vi dà ragione per sfinimento...

Volevo sottolineare che il mio tono non è polemico ma tanto per far notare 
che si parla tanto ti emancipazione ma poi non ce la facciamo a guardare oltre le provocazioni
e ci caschiamo dentro come pere cotte ...


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> se emtrambi ci facessero entrare gratisse..* sarebbe una bella vittoria!*
> purtroppo non è cosi.. anche il maschio se usato per mercificare, per adulare, er attirare.. sarebbe puro consumo.
> Merce, squallida merce e neanche della più rara.. i maschi si sa, scoperebbero pure dietro ad una siepe..
> mica hanno bisogno delle discotesche!!!!


Certo. Di una sera... poi la discoteca è fallita


----------



## geko (29 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> scusa, ma se domani in discoteca fanno entrare gli uomini gratis, diventa un problema di mercificazione? Allora se un uomo mi tiene la porta aperta(cosa che ho sempre considerato un privilegio del piffero) lo devo prendere a sberle? Non sarebbe un po' più costruttivo ad esempio un impegno nel quotidiano per essere tutti uguali? A partire dal lessico, dalle abitudini familiari, dai luoghi di lavoro... lasciando le entrate in discoteca in fondo alla lista?


Ma il mio era solo un esempio di come si potrebbe cominciare già da giovanissime (e ancora prima di entrare nel mondo del lavoro) a porsi certe domande... 
Però vabbeh, mica bisogna farne una questione di Stato. Ognuno vive come vuole. Io tra l'altro in discoteca non ci vo' e non ci andavo nemmeno ai tempi dell'università. Tanto non ballo. 
E per quanto riguarda le donne che piacciono a me, quelle sono tutte vintage e le discoteche 'un gli garbano più. :rotfl:
Mia figlia, dal canto suo, non uscirà di casa prima dei 30 anni e quindi problema risolto. :rotfl:


----------



## Zod (29 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> no, le battaglie passano e son passate sempre dal basso, dalle cose inutili, superflue...
> non c'è battaglia, perchè non c'è il sentire... in questo siete disunite.
> troppa è la paura di esser sole, senza un maschio che vi guidi.
> dove poi?


Un maschio che le guidi? Persino il Tom Tom di default ha la voce di una donna.

s*B


----------



## Spider (29 Settembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma a me sembrate davvero esagerate...
> ora permalose come siete volete perfino sapere chi vi rubina ?
> Io se mi capita non ve lo direi mai non mi sembra ci sia confronto con voi
> capitasse che qualcuno avesse il coraggio ne uscirebbe una lotta furibonda
> ...


anvedi la LUna.. lancia una sfida..
ragasssssse.. accettate?
...vecchie marpione...


----------



## contepinceton (29 Settembre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> spiacente,ma non hai capito un belino di quello che volevo dire.   amare le donne non significa innamorarsene
> 
> significa amarle.    capisco che è un discorso non per tutti.
> 
> ...


:up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up:
Si mio caro è proprio così io, te e lui abbiamo un concetto diverso dell'essere uomo e dell'amare le donne...

E credimi: va ben così.

E da qui che si dipana questo mistero sai?
Ho visto nella mia vita uomini innamorati persi di donne che nella mia testa sono delle autentiche iene, donne con cui con me il matrimonio forse durerebbe 15 minuti eh?

E probabilmente la moglie di Lothar, non vorrebbe al suo fianco un uomo diverso da lui...perchè sotto sotto...e non molto sotto...una come lei si diverte come una pazza con uno come lui...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

( e beato lui)


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Settembre 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Ma il mio era solo un esempio di come si potrebbe cominciare già da giovanissime (e ancora prima di entrare nel mondo del lavoro) a porsi certe domande...
> Però vabbeh, mica bisogna farne una questione di Stato. Ognuno vive come vuole. Io tra l'altro in discoteca non ci vo' e non ci andavo nemmeno ai tempi dell'università. Tanto non ballo.
> E per quanto riguarda le donne che piacciono a me, quelle sono tutte vintage e le discoteche 'un gli garbano più. :rotfl:
> Mia figlia, dal canto suo, non uscirà di casa prima dei 30 anni e quindi problema risolto. :rotfl:


Ok, Geko... però io, che ci sono andata l'ultima volta con Garibaldi, se decido di andarci, mi dicono che non devo pagare... io entro. Problemi del proprietario, avrà fatto le sue valutazioni. E uso anche lo sconto carburante dell'esselunga. Forse lo danno anche agli uomini... ma non saprei... LA SPESA LA FACCIO SEMPRE IO.


----------



## Spider (29 Settembre 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Ma il mio era solo un esempio di come si potrebbe cominciare già da giovanissime (e ancora prima di entrare nel mondo del lavoro) a porsi certe domande...
> Però vabbeh, mica bisogna farne una questione di Stato. Ognuno vive come vuole. Io tra l'altro in discoteca non ci vo' e non ci andavo nemmeno ai tempi dell'università. Tanto non ballo.
> E per quanto riguarda le donne che piacciono a me, quelle sono tutte vintage e le discoteche 'un gli garbano più. :rotfl:
> Mia figlia, dal canto suo, non uscirà di casa prima dei 30 anni e quindi problema risolto. :rotfl:


mamma santissima quanto sei severo!
certo l'esperienza insegna.. dovesse trovare uno come te . sulla sua strada son dolori...
povero nuoro!
 vedo che ti preocupi.
bravo, tutta integrità e famiglia.. 
queste sono le vere donne, mica quelle che ti sei cercato.


----------



## contepinceton (29 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ok, Geko... però io, che ci sono andata l'ultima volta con Garibaldi, se decido di andarci, mi dicono che non devo pagare... io entro. Problemi del proprietario, avrà fatto le sue valutazioni. E uso anche lo sconto carburante dell'esselunga. Forse lo danno anche agli uomini... ma non saprei... LA SPESA LA FACCIO SEMPRE IO.


Sbriciola e te lo ricordi...il candilejas? Era più in là di parco nord?
Di quelle storie in quella disco...ahahahaahah...
Esiste ancora? Alla bolognina?


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Settembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma a me sembrate davvero esagerate...
> ora permalose come siete volete perfino sapere chi vi rubina ?
> Io se mi capita non ve lo direi mai non mi sembra ci sia confronto con voi
> capitasse che qualcuno avesse il coraggio ne uscirebbe una lotta furibonda
> ...


Luna, non ho capito la relazione tra i rubini ed il fatto che Lothar si sia rivolto a Farfalla come se fosse un cane. Ora, io sono assolutamente convinta che Lothar volesse essere spiritoso e invece maldestramente è risultato offensivo... ma la provocazione dov'era?


----------



## geko (29 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ok, Geko... però io, che ci sono andata l'ultima volta con Garibaldi, se decido di andarci, mi dicono che non devo pagare... io entro. Problemi del proprietario, avrà fatto le sue valutazioni. E uso anche lo sconto carburante dell'esselunga. Forse lo danno anche agli uomini... ma non saprei... LA SPESA LA FACCIO SEMPRE IO.


A te hanno dato lo sconto carburante??? Ecco, ora sì che m'incazzo eh. A me solo patetici punti fragola e figurine (TUTTI DOPPIONI, TRA L'ALTRO  ).


----------



## contepinceton (29 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> anvedi la LUna.. lancia una sfida..
> ragasssssse.. accettate?
> ...vecchie marpione...


Che ne dici parto io?
Le rubino e poi spiego loro il perchè qui in chiaro?

La faccio?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Spider (29 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh? chi mi deve guidare? mah...


sbri, neanche te ne rendi conto, di quanto sei guidata.
ti senti tutta libera, poter decidere.. invece solo perchè sei donna, già hai dato al fattaccio una risposta molto diversa da quella che diedi io. che sono un uomo.
nessuno ti guida, prendi la tua macchina e vai a far spese, poi torna a casa e prepara la cena...
hai scelto tu, cosa mangiare  vero?


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Settembre 2012)

geko ha detto:


> A te hanno dato lo sconto carburante??? Ecco, ora sì che m'incazzo eh. A me solo patetici punti fragola e figurine (TUTTI DOPPIONI, TRA L'ALTRO  ).


temo sia perchè tu fai una spesa da single... io riempio il carrello


----------



## Zod (29 Settembre 2012)

geko ha detto:


> A te hanno dato lo sconto carburante??? Ecco, ora sì che m'incazzo eh. A me solo patetici punti fragola e figurine (TUTTI DOPPIONI, TRA L'ALTRO  ).


Sei una entità sessuale di serie B...rassegnati! Prostrati innanzi alla creatura superiore, dotata di tanta potenza ma poco controllo.

S*B


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> sbri, neanche te ne rendi conto, di quanto sei guidata.
> ti senti tutta libera, poter decidere.. invece solo perchè sei donna, già hai dato al fattaccio una risposta molto diversa da quella che diedi io. che sono un uomo.
> nessuno ti guida, prendi la tua macchina e vai a far spese, poi torna a casa e prepara la cena...
> hai scelto tu, cosa mangiare  vero?


Allora, caro, ti spiego un paio di cose: se mio marito sa compilare un assegno oggi... è perchè anni fa gliel'ho insegnato io. Io tengo il conto economico, io ho il reddito più alto. Tutto quello che sono e che faccio a qualcuno può sembrare il seguire un destino... per me sono obiettivi raggiunti. Io sono uscita di casa a 13 anni, non ho mai avuto una famiglia e a 16 anni ero caduta così in basso che mai avrei pensato di poter avere un uomo che mi amasse, una famiglia, dei figli. Sono perciò abbastanza cosciente di quello che ho scelto di fare, che a me pare un miracolo: faccio la spesa per la mia famiglia, compro quello che piace a loro, preparo un pasto davanti al quale ci sediamo, parliamo, discutiamo. Non pensavo mai al mondo di poter avere tanto, io.


----------



## lunaiena (29 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Luna, non ho capito la relazione tra i rubini ed il fatto che Lothar si sia rivolto a Farfalla come se fosse un cane. Ora, io sono assolutamente convinta che Lothar volesse essere spiritoso e invece maldestramente è risultato offensivo... ma la provocazione dov'era?


Infatti per me la provocazione non c'era ...
ma dalle parole " vai a cuccia"( mi sembra), qualcuno ha inteso che lothar desse dell'animale ad una donna ...
quindi parte la polemica che :
Io ti dico a cuccio
Tu mi dici a cuccia non lo dici a me perchè non sono un cane
eccc... Ecccc...ecccccc
ma perchè da una parola detta noi donne ci vediamo un mondo dietro non si puó pensare che 
sua detta senza un secondo fine?


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Settembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Infatti per me la provocazione non c'era ...
> ma dalle parole " vai a cuccia"( mi sembra), qualcuno ha inteso che lothar desse dell'animale ad una donna ...
> quindi parte la polemica che :
> Io ti dico a cuccio
> ...


Non credo che ci fosse una questione di uomini e donne dietro... piuttosto di una confidenza, uno scherzo non gradito, non molto appropriato. Ed era già la seconda battutaccia.


----------



## Minerva (29 Settembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Infatti per me la provocazione non c'era ...
> ma dalle parole " vai a cuccia"( mi sembra), qualcuno ha inteso che lothar desse dell'animale ad una donna ...
> quindi parte la polemica che :
> Io ti dico a cuccio
> ...


ma quale mondo dietro? c'è solo cafonaggine .
uomo o donna che sia chi apostrofa un altro a questa maniera


----------



## lunaiena (29 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non credo che ci fosse una questione di uomini e donne dietro... piuttosto di una confidenza, uno scherzo non gradito, non molto appropriato. Ed era già la seconda battutaccia.


Ma neanche io ...
ma per  Farfalla si...


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Settembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma neanche io ...
> ma per  Farfalla si...


eh sì... le battutacce erano tutte e due per lei.


----------



## lunaiena (29 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh sì... le battutacce erano tutte e due per lei.



Si ma rivolte a lei come individuo non 
come donna.....

Bon.... Meglio che vado a farmi un altro tiro :canna:
forse stó capendo meno del solito..


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Settembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Si ma rivolte a lei come individuo non
> come donna.....
> 
> Bon.... Meglio che vado a farmi un altro tiro :canna:
> forse stó capendo meno del solito..


Lunaaaaaa tutta la storia ' in quanto DDDDDonne' parte da un altro posttttttttttt!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## contepinceton (29 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Allora, caro, ti spiego un paio di cose: se mio marito sa compilare un assegno oggi... è perchè anni fa gliel'ho insegnato io. Io tengo il conto economico, io ho il reddito più alto. Tutto quello che sono e che faccio a qualcuno può sembrare il seguire un destino... per me sono obiettivi raggiunti. Io sono uscita di casa a 13 anni, non ho mai avuto una famiglia e a 16 anni ero caduta così in basso che mai avrei pensato di poter avere un uomo che mi amasse, una famiglia, dei figli. Sono perciò abbastanza cosciente di quello che ho scelto di fare, che a me pare un miracolo: faccio la spesa per la mia famiglia, compro quello che piace a loro, preparo un pasto davanti al quale ci sediamo, parliamo, discutiamo. Non pensavo mai al mondo di poter avere tanto, io.


Ma cosa avete stasera tutte...
Spider intendeva dire che quando siamo al supermercato siamo condizionati dai poteri occulti della pubblicità...
Mica intendeva darti dell'incapace a fare la spesa eh?

Comunque io ti sposerei...eh?
Ma dopo mi faresti i conti in tasca? Di come spendo e spando i denari? Eh?

Mi piace che tutto quello che fai sia un obiettivo raggiunto...

Ti do io ora un obiettivo irraggiungibile prendi Lothar per il copin e costringilo a chiedere scusa sinceramente, per la sua battuta...

Se ci riesci ti pago una cena...

Pensa che un mio prozio aveva una moglie tutta rompicoglioni...ma lei usava rispetto, lo chiamava per cognome...e alle cene si metteva le mani davanti al volto e diceva...scusè scusè...el ga bevù...scusè...e poi diceva...te prego basta bevare xxxxxxx te prego basta bevare...

Lui rideva e scherzava con noi e non si occupava della povera moglie...

Poi batteva un pugno sulla tavola e diceva...Moglie...con voce cavernosa...e subito lei si rasserenava e si metteva tutta accucciata sulle sue ginocchia...e stava zitta...


----------



## Spider (29 Settembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Si ma rivolte a lei come individuo non
> come donna.....
> 
> Bon.... Meglio che vado a farmi un altro tiro :canna:
> forse stó capendo meno del solito..


deve essere proprio buona....

visti i rsultati..
solita egoista.. neanche la passi!


----------



## Spider (29 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma cosa avete stasera tutte...
> Spider intendeva dire che quando siamo al supermercato siamo condizionati dai poteri occulti della pubblicità...
> Mica intendeva darti dell'incapace a fare la spesa eh?
> 
> ...


conte, ti ho approvato.


----------



## contepinceton (29 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> conte, ti ho approvato.


Bravo Spider...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Zod (29 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> deve essere proprio buona....
> 
> visti i rsultati..
> solita egoista.. neanche la passi!


É un altro dei privilegi femminili. La roba buona la vendono soltanto a loro, a noi solo scarti di lavorazione.

S*B


----------



## Spider (29 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Bravo Spider...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


aspetta, aspetta...


----------



## geko (29 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> mamma santissima quanto sei severo!
> certo l'esperienza insegna.. *dovesse trovare uno come te . sulla sua strada son dolori...*
> povero nuoro!
> vedo che ti preocupi.
> ...


Qualche volta le parti in neretto me le spiegherai. 
Comunque tutto sommato se la mia ipotetica figlia dovesse incontrare uno come me non sarei poi così triste, mi sa. Almeno saprei che la rispetta, che non la picchierebbe mai, che non la prenderebbe per il culo fingendosi innamorato quando non lo è... Certo penserei anche 'vabbeh, è un po' un coglione e a giro c'è decisamente di meglio'. Ma questo chi non lo penserebbe, trattandosi della propria figlia?


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma cosa avete stasera tutte...
> Spider intendeva dire che quando siamo al supermercato siamo condizionati dai poteri occulti della pubblicità...
> Mica intendeva darti dell'incapace a fare la spesa eh?
> 
> ...


va beh, ci provo. E' il solito casino che succede quando Lothar si esprime come se fosse in piazza a casa sua. Come spiegare che dalle parti nostre ... certe cose significano altre? Tu lo sai che se un uomo dà del cornuto ad un altro questo si mette a ridere dalle nostre parti... e 'fa cuccia' o cuccia lì... si dice, espressione quotidiana. Però capisco anche Farfalla.


----------



## contepinceton (29 Settembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Si ma rivolte a lei come individuo non
> come donna.....
> 
> Bon.... Meglio che vado a farmi un altro tiro :canna:
> forse stó capendo meno del solito..


C'è da precisare che lui e lei si conoscono di persona...
Eh?
Ovvio non si sono presi....
Ma quello che a me colpì quella volta è che c'era una raffinatissima signora che se ne andò via con lui.
Farfalla sa benissimo che Lothar in live, non è affatto come appare qui.

Quindi aveva una ragione in più per prendere sul ridere quella battuta, provocata dal fatto che lui sarebbe un uomo da poco, perchè si cerca la donne in chat.

Io sono stato in quelle chat che mi aveva detto Lothar, e là si trova di tutto e di più...

Proprio signore in cerca di avventure di un certo tipo, senza tanti romanticismi e smancerie varie.

Ho provato per 15 giorni.

E allora le signore con cui ho chattato e che sono iscritte a quel tipo di siti...cosa sono? Chi sono?

Delle sfigate eh?

A me sembravano molto decise e chiare su quello che volevano...e se tu non facevi al caso loro...aria.


----------



## contepinceton (29 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> va beh, ci provo. E' il solito casino che succede quando Lothar si esprime come se fosse in piazza a casa sua. Come spiegare che dalle parti nostre ... certe cose significano altre? Tu lo sai che se un uomo dà del cornuto ad un altro questo si mette a ridere dalle nostre parti... e 'fa cuccia' o cuccia lì... si dice, espressione quotidiana. Però capisco anche Farfalla.


infatti Farfalla è milanese no?
E là se la tirano tutte da matti no?
Rispetto alle romagnole...

Ma a Milano non c'è certo la caciara tra uomo e donna che c'è in romagna no?

O mi sbaglio...

Ma ripeto Farfalla conosce Lothar di persona.


----------



## Spider (29 Settembre 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Qualche volta le parti in neretto me le spiegherai.
> Comunque tutto sommato se la mia ipotetica figlia dovesse incontrare uno come me non sarei poi così triste, mi sa. Almeno saprei che la rispetta, che non la picchierebbe mai, che non la prenderebbe per il culo fingendosi innamorato quando non lo è... Certo penserei anche 'vabbeh, è un po' un coglione e a giro c'è decisamente di meglio'. Ma questo chi non lo penserebbe, trattandosi della propria figlia?


ok non inferisco.
sono stronzo lo so.
e , inutile negarlo, anche con te c'è l'ho.
perchè?
perchè rappresenti lo stronzo, che nel mio modesto immaginario mi ha fottuto la vita.
chiederti una colpa, serviva solo a me per sentirmi e sentirti più vicino al mio dolore, ma questo non è stato.
va bene cosi.
cosa penseresti se tua figlia incontrasse uno come te?
tradisse il suo uomo?
cosa penseresti dell'uomo, del terzo, dell'ombra?
cosa penseresti della tua adorata figlia?


----------



## lunaiena (29 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Lunaaaaaa tutta la storia ' in quanto DDDDDonne' parte da un altro posttttttttttt!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Sarà ma io mi sarei veramente offesa di più per il fatto di essere 
paragonata a Rosi Bindi più che sentirmi dire a cuccia..
[video=youtube;SXmhyc_QynE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SXmhyc_QynE&feature=youtube_gdat  a_player [/video]


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ok non inferisco.
> sono stronzo lo so.
> e , inutile negarlo, anche con te c'è l'ho.
> perchè?
> ...


Cazzo Spider... non ti ha fottuto la vita, ti ha fottuto la moglie. La vita te la puoi fottere solo tu! E' con te che ti dovresti incazzare adesso, non con Geko. Lui ha avuto la sua storia, tu la tua: adesso devi iniziare una nuova storia, nuove regole, partendo da te. Inutile stare lì a cercare un colpevole.


----------



## Spider (29 Settembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Sarà ma io mi sarei veramente offesa di più per il fatto di essere
> paragonata a Rosi Bindi più che sentirmi dire a cuccia..
> [video=youtube;SXmhyc_QynE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SXmhyc_QynE&feature=youtube_gdat  a_player [/video]


... continua a farti le canne, vedo che sono veramente buone.
meglio una* cagna *che la signora Rosy Bindi?.
attenta troppo .. è pericoloso...


----------



## free (29 Settembre 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Sul neretto: wow, Spider! Per una volta i nostri pensieri sono allineati.
> 
> Non è che non devi più andare a ballare, semplicemente tutte ste ragazzette che entrano gratis mentre i loro coetanei pagano 20, 30 euro per entrare, dovrebbero porsi qualche domanda. Domande del tipo: "Ppetta un attimino eh: ma perché io pago solo la consumazione?".
> Secondo te, perché?
> ...


quando andavo all'università, ho lavorato per un po' in discoteca, conosco bene l'ambiente
ho fatto anche la "buttadentro", ovvero facevo selezione all'ingresso assieme ai buttafuori: il gestore, a seconda delle serate, mi diceva chi fare o non fare entrare, dall'abbigliamento al genere, ad es. se c'era una serata tranquilla con coppie non potevo far entrare ragazzi giovani che si presentavano tutti assieme, oopure niente scarpe da ginnastica, oppure giacca etc....le donne comunque entravano liberamente 
da notare che parlavo io, l'unica ragazza, e i buttafuori no

oppure stavo dentro ai bar e potevo offrire da bere su "indicazione": del gestore, dei dj, di frequentatori abituali, a coppie o a singles, o anche ad amici miei che avevo invitato io (ma era concordato)

oppure distribuivo gli inviti all'uscita, gli inviti omaggio sempre su indicazione

prima di mezzanotte dovevo andare a tirare giù il dj dalla consolle ed aprivamo le danze

vale a dire, sono strategie di mercato studiate a tavolino, niente di più niente di meno
tant'è vero che per i locali nuovi, cambiavano rispetto ai riscontri più o meno positivi
per i locali avviati di solito ci sono le serate "fisse"
ed io e le mie amiche comunque avevamo le tessere omaggio di un sacco di discoteche


----------



## geko (29 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ok non inferisco.
> sono stronzo lo so.
> e , inutile negarlo, anche con te c'è l'ho.
> perchè?
> ...


E ti sbagli... Non a caso ne abbiamo riparlato. No?
Poi, sai, io ho una coscienza urlante... Solo adesso mi sono liberato di quello specifico senso di colpa ed ho imparato a difendermi. Adesso tu cerchi di farlo risorgere? 
Credimi che per anni ho cercato di liberarmene, con scarsissimi risultati. E comunque quella storia non era una baggianata, ero completamente andato... Di conseguenza la sofferenza e le gelosie me le sono vissute tutte quante, fino in fondo. 
E' stata una cosa stupida, ma è andata così. 
Fidati che non rappresento una minaccia, col cavolo che mi impelago sentimentalmente con una donna già anche solo minimamente impegnata. Non mi potrebbe mai più capitare... Al massimo posso provare affetto, stima, ma niente che non mi permetta di dormire la notte.


----------



## lunaiena (29 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ... continua a farti le canne, vedo che sono veramente buone.
> meglio una* cagna *che la signora Rosy Bindi?.
> attenta troppo .. è pericoloso...




Meglio un animalo che la Rosi..
hahahaha
[video=youtube;TztHTCQe3RM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TztHTCQe3RM&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Spider (29 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> quando andavo all'università, ho lavorato per un po' in discoteca, conosco bene l'ambiente
> ho fatto anche la "buttadentro", ovvero facevo selezione all'ingresso assieme ai buttafuori: il gestore, a seconda delle serate, mi diceva chi fare o non fare entrare, dall'abbigliamento al genere, ad es. se c'era una serata tranquilla con coppie non potevo far entrare ragazzi giovani che si presentavano tutti assieme, oopure niente scarpe da ginnastica, oppure giacca etc....le donne comunque entravano liberamente
> da notare che parlavo io, l'unica ragazza, e i buttafuori no
> 
> ...


e allora Free?
cosa ci vuoi dire?
che nel mercato tutto è lecito?


----------



## Spider (29 Settembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Meglio un animalo che la Rosi..
> hahahaha
> [video=youtube;TztHTCQe3RM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TztHTCQe3RM&feature=related[/video]


si, specialmente una CAGNA in calore!!!!!!!!
basta che sta a cuccia e ciuccia quando deve.
sai anche stirare le camicie?
dopo le canne ... ovvio.


----------



## free (29 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> e allora Free?
> cosa ci vuoi dire?
> che nel mercato tutto è lecito?



voglio dire quello che ho detto: che si cerca di attirare la clientela in vari modi, che cambiano a seconda del tipo di clientela
ma davvero, eh


----------



## lunaiena (29 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> e allora Free?
> cosa ci vuoi dire?
> che nel mercato tutto è lecito?


No secondo me vuole dirci 
che chiunque tira l'acqua al suo mulino...


----------



## lunaiena (29 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> si, specialmente una CAGNA in calore!!!!!!!!
> basta che sta a cuccia e ciuccia quando deve.
> sai anche stirare le camicie?
> dopo le canne ... ovvio.



Faccio anche beeee se sono nella posizione giusta ...
Hahahahaha
dai spider sciallati sei troppo teso ....


----------



## Spider (29 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> voglio dire quello che ho detto: che si cerca di attirare la clientela in vari modi, che cambiano a seconda del tipo di clientela
> ma davvero, eh


free, non fare la scocciata, potevi non rispondere..

se dici che le strategie cambiano in base al mercato, alla clientela, non dici niente.. questo lo sappiamo già.
dovresti chiederti il perchè di quelle strategie, di quella clientela.. perchè si usa un corpo, sia uomo, sia donna..
per mercificare tutto.
ma questo potrebbe anche non interessarti.


----------



## free (29 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> free, non fare la scocciata, potevi non rispondere..
> 
> se dici che le startegie camnbiano in base al mercato, alla clientela, non dici nient.. questo lo sappiamo già.
> dovresti chiederti il perchè di quelle strategie, di quella clientela.. perchè si usa un corpo, sia uomo, sia donna..
> ...


ma non sono affatto scocciata:smile:

sono luoghi di divertimento, ci metti luci e musica e la gente ci va, chi ci lavora ha delle istruzioni da seguire per favorire un ritorno economico, io non ci vedo mercificazione
allora scusa le hostess? anche loro?


----------



## contepinceton (29 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> free, non fare la scocciata, potevi non rispondere..
> 
> se dici che le startegie camnbiano in base al mercato, alla clientela, non dici nient.. questo lo sappiamo già.
> dovresti chiederti il perchè di quelle strategie, di quella clientela.. perchè si usa un corpo, sia uomo, sia donna..
> ...


Si ma sta tento spider...
Allora il mercato si regge sulla legge della domanda e dell'offerta...
Ora sto facendo dei calendari come l'anno scorso e non ti dico che numeri che si vedono eh?

Allora ti confido una cosa...
Sai sono stato corteggiato da tutte le case hard...
Ma ho sempre declinato l'invito perchè non volevo mercificare il mio pene...
E appunto dato che io ho declinato l'invito si sono rivolte a Rocco Siffredi...

Free ha solo sfruttato un'opportunità...
Hanno solo fatto boni affari...unendo l'utile con il dilettevole...

Se Free non aveva i numeri per fare certe cose, neanche gliele proponevano e se lei si offriva le ridevano in faccia...

Prova ne sia che la mia amante, mi raccontava sempre che quando era a corto di denaro si faceva 15 giorni sui cubi...un brutto giorno...iniziarono a dirle che non avevano più bisogno di lei...e lei che era ed è una donna molto intelligente...capii che gentilmente cercavano di farle notare che ora era troppo "anziana" per fare la cubista no?

A proposito facciamo un calendario del forum?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## free (29 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si ma sta tento spider...
> Allora il mercato si regge sulla legge della domanda e dell'offerta...
> Ora sto facendo dei calendari come l'anno scorso e non ti dico che numeri che si vedono eh?
> 
> ...


a me è stato chiesto dai dj amici miei, e con loro andavo alle riunioni con i gestori, in pratica erano i dj che organizzavano tutto il lavoro


----------



## Lostris (29 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> impressionante, siamo arrivati al puro "*qualunquismo*".
> e ci si vanta pure.
> 
> veramente Lostris fai riflettere.
> ...


Caspita, sei delicatino, un po' di plasil? 


Hai capito un par de ciufoli di quello che volevo dire. 
Non mi sono vantata di nulla. 
Ho detto solo che se voglio andare in un locale perchè mi piace, ci vado.
Che mi facciano pagare o meno. 


E, a parte che in discoteca ci andró si e no due volte l'anno, preciso che quelle poche volte in ogni caso non mi sento  un quarto di bue, semplicemente ballo e mi diverto con gli amici.


Non giustifico certi comportamenti e mi infastidiscono, ma certo non so se mi fa più pena la tipa che si fa offrire da bere, o il tizio patetico morto di figa (oh, pardon) che glielo offre in fregola per una strusciatina.
È una bella gara, e nella mercificazione vige sempre la regola della domanda-offerta. 
Bello spettacolo? Ovviamente no.


Io non aspetto che il mondo cambi per me, semplicemente lo vivo per quello che è quando non posso farci niente.
Se ti turba il fatto che non stia ad avvelenarmi il fegato per tutta la merda che c'é intorno, non so proprio che farci.


----------



## Spider (29 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si ma sta tento spider...
> Allora il mercato si regge sulla legge della domanda e dell'offerta...
> Ora sto facendo dei calendari come l'anno scorso e non ti dico che numeri che si vedono eh?
> 
> ...


volentieri Conte...a quando?
il calendario intendo..
tu potresti fare gennaio, io per come sono pazzo, posso stare a marzo o maggio che ne dici?
invece quella propostina alla rocco siffredi.. mi fai aver un colloquio?


----------



## Spider (29 Settembre 2012)

Lostris ha detto:


> Caspita, sei delicatino, un po' di plasil?
> 
> 
> Hai capito un par de ciufoli di quello che volevo dire.
> ...


problema tuo se non ti turba la merda che hai intorno.. stai attenta a non sporcarti.
ma magari in questo riesci benissimo.
le tue conclusioni sono veramente elementari...
posso anche capire che imperi l'individualismo, ma certo farne un vanto è difficile da accettare.
accettare anche per te, perchè non credo che tu sia cosi, io mi rifiuto di crederlo di qualsiasi essere umano.
sogno io.. sogno troppo...
Luna... mi passi una canna?.. quella buona... quella che ti fà sentire un gran  *cagna*!


----------



## lunaiena (29 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si ma sta tento spider...
> Allora il mercato si regge sulla legge della domanda e dell'offerta...
> Ora sto facendo dei calendari come l'anno scorso e non ti dico che numeri che si vedono eh?
> 
> ...


Per me ok ...
si puó fare bourlesque?


----------



## Lostris (29 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma non stava affatto dicendo questo.* A parte che se Lostris diventa più alta e più magra mi assomiglia ad un giocatore di basket...* ma poi non era questo il punto! A me fate morire voi uomini quando fate i femministi e ... con tutto il rispetto, non ne sapete una beata fava di cosa significhi. Se usciamo dobbiamo stare sempre attente a non restare da sole, in compagnia a chi ci punta, perchè ci sono quelli che per un sorriso pensano di poterti mettere le mani addosso, poi quando andiamo a lavorare siamo pagate meno, non ci fanno far carriera se siamo in età da avere figli o se ne abbiamo di piccoli. E anche lì comunque attente, perchè SE comunque ottieni qualcosa... allora l'hai data via. Siamo sempre giudicate per come vestiamo, per come ci pettiniamo, per come ci trucchiamo: nessuna di queste 3 cose va mai bene a nessuno, o troppo o troppo poco. Poi ci troviamo la famiglia al... sono generosa, facendo una media, 75% sul collo da gestire da sole e non mi venite a dire niente di contrario che di visite feste riunioni scolastiche ne ho fatte centinaia e gli uomini NON CI SONO. Perchè sono una palla... noi invece ci divertiamo. Quindi, dunque, una donna che lavora, si mantiene, magari ha pure una famiglia e figli esce una sera per andare a ballare, non la fanno pagare e... si dovrebbe rifiutare di entrare perchè quella è mercificazione?  MA STATE SCHERZANDO?


:carneval:
Tipo così? (intendo quella che sta sotto a godersi il tiro?)


----------



## free (29 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> volentieri Conte...a quando?
> il calendario intendo..
> tu potresti fare gennaio, io per come sono pazzo, posso stare a marzo o maggio che ne dici?
> invece quella propostina alla rocco siffredi.. mi fai aver un colloquio?



mi raccomando il calendario in omaggio alle donne!

sai Spider mi è venuto in mente che una volta sono andata a mangiare al Sorriso, 3 stelle Michelin
ebbene, a me hanno dato un menù rosa senza prezzi (che strano, ho pensato), al mio commensale un menù azzurro con i prezzi! 
che avranno voluto dire??:singleeye:


----------



## Nocciola (29 Settembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Si ma rivolte a lei come individuo non
> come donna.....
> 
> Bon.... Meglio che vado a farmi un altro tiro :canna:
> forse stó capendo meno del solito..


Appunto ha offeso me. 
Donna o uomo non ha importanza
Da un perfetto estraneo mi sspetto il rispetto, lo insegnano da bambini.
Fa tutto l'uomo galante che frequenta signore di classe e poi offende non una (che giá era grave) ma due volte
Io non sono permalosa ma di dicuro non mi faccio trattare così da nessuno tantomeno da lothar.


----------



## lunaiena (29 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> problema tuo se non ti turba la merda che hai intorno.. stai attenta a non sporcarti.
> ma magari in questo riesci benissimo.
> le tue conclusioni sono veramente elementari...
> posso anche capire che imperi l'individualismo, ma certo farne un vanto è difficile da accettare.
> ...



Ok Ciapa...
Almeno in due facciamo bau bau...

E poi..
due cagnetti si dondolavano attaccati ad una ragnatela
e trovando il gioco interessante 
andarono a chiamare un altro cagnetto...

Tre cagnetti si dondolavano attaccati ad una ragnatela
e trovando il gioco interessante
andarono a chiamare un altro cagnetto.....

Quattro cagnetti si dondolavano...............


----------



## Spider (29 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> mi raccomando il calendario in omaggio alle donne!
> 
> sai Spider mi è venuto in mente che una volta sono andata a mangiare al Sorriso, 3 stelle Michelin
> ebbene, a me hanno dato un menù rosa senza prezzi (che strano, ho pensato), al mio commensale un menù azzurro con i prezzi!
> che avranno voluto dire??:singleeye:


che i suoi prezzi erano il doppio del normale...
ma tanto i tuoi erano gratisse!!!!

poi dopo.... gratisse almeno gliela hai data?????


----------



## Spider (29 Settembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ok Ciapa...
> Almeno in due facciamo bau bau...
> 
> E poi..
> ...


quanto sei generosa!!!
cosa è marocchino.. dall'odore sembra afgano...


----------



## contepinceton (29 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Appunto ha offeso me.
> Donna o uomo non ha importanza
> Da un perfetto estraneo mi sspetto il rispetto, lo insegnano da bambini.
> Fa tutto l'uomo galante che frequenta signore di classe e poi offende non una (che giá era grave) ma due volte
> Io non sono permalosa ma di dicuro non mi faccio trattare così da nessuno tantomeno da lothar.


Non per far polemica...
Tu cosa ritieni di avergli detto in merito alle sue frequentazioni femminili al punto da farlo reagirea a questo modo?
E che cosa puoi fargli? Puoi solo rubinarlo?
Fossi te, me la sarei vista in privato no? Dato che lo conosci di persona il lotharaccio...

E se parliamo di offese, fai un can can per un par de battute di Lothar, ma a tutte le ignominie che ti ha scritto uno stermy...quelle le tolleri?

Guarda che forse anche tu oggi eri parecchio su di giri per i cassi tuoi eh?

Si vero non sei molto permalosa...
Però se ti impunti su una roba casso deve essere a tutti i costi come dici te eh? E non c'è verso di fartela vedere anche sotto un'altro punto di vista...


----------



## lunaiena (29 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> quanto sei generosa!!!
> cosa è marocchino.. dall'odore sembra afgano...


Cubano.....
Ano... Ano......ano.......:rotfl:


----------



## Spider (29 Settembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Cubano.....
> Ano... Ano......ano.......:rotfl:


pure l'afgano è ... ano....ano...ano...
devi veder come lo senti tutto!


----------



## lunaiena (29 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> pure l'afgano è ... ano....ano...ano...
> devi veder come lo senti tutto!



Mi stupisci....
non ti facevo cosi aperto...


----------



## Spider (29 Settembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Mi stupisci....
> non ti facevo cosi aperto...


sono di larghe vedute...
mi piace sperimentare e far sperimentare.
se lo reggi... l'afgano....ano...ano...anoo...


----------



## dammi un nome (29 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Appunto ha offeso me.
> Donna o uomo non ha importanza
> Da un perfetto estraneo mi sspetto il rispetto, lo insegnano da bambini.
> Fa tutto l'uomo galante che frequenta signore di classe e poi offende non una (che giá era grave) ma due volte
> Io non sono permalosa ma di dicuro non mi faccio trattare così da nessuno tantomeno da lothar.



farfalla, ho letto cose che ho dovuto leggere e rileggere per credere che fossero state davvero scritte.

è una roba che appartiene* solo* a chi le ha espresse.


Io non ho la stessa energia che avete avuto voi a difendervi. e non l avro' nemmeno domani. non piu. scappo e giro pagina.

buona notte cara.


----------



## Lostris (29 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> problema tuo se non ti turba la merda che hai intorno.. stai attenta a non sporcarti.
> ma magari in questo riesci benissimo.
> le tue conclusioni sono veramente elementari...
> posso anche capire che imperi l'individualismo, ma certo farne un vanto è difficile da accettare.
> ...


Ma sei de coccio! Ma vanto di che?
Comunque non ho detto che non mi turba la merda intorno, ho detto che non mi avveleno per questo.
Scelgo di non farlo.
Anche perchè vivo accanto ad una persona che lo fa quotidianamente per tutte e due, e se attacco anch'io meglio che ci spariamo un colpo in testa...
'notte va.


----------



## lunaiena (29 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> sono di larghe vedute...
> mi piace sperimentare e far sperimentare.
> se lo reggi... l'afgano....ano...ano...anoo...


 Momentaneamente non reggo più ...
Ti dedico questa:


Buonanotte a te che sorridi…
Buonanotte a te, che hai paura…
Buonanotte a te, che ti rassereni…
Buonanotte a te che brami
Buonanotte…a tutti… e dolci sogni…
Buona notte..... Spider:smile:


----------



## dammi un nome (29 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non per far polemica...
> Tu cosa ritieni di avergli detto in merito alle sue frequentazioni femminili al punto da farlo reagirea a questo modo?
> E che cosa puoi fargli? Puoi solo rubinarlo?
> Fossi te, me la sarei vista in privato no? Dato che lo conosci di persona il lotharaccio...
> ...



io ho letto intorno alla femminilità in generale robe di una superficialità imbarazzante.


----------



## Spider (29 Settembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Momentaneamente non reggo più ...
> Ti dedico questa:
> 
> 
> ...


grazie cara, che bel pensiero..
dormirò con queste note...
notte Luna, buonanotte anche per te.
buonanotte a tutti, perchè no?

p. s. non pensarci all'afgano... meglio il cubano!!!!!


----------



## dammi un nome (29 Settembre 2012)

*ot x spider*



Spider ha detto:


> e allora Free?
> cosa ci vuoi dire?
> che nel mercato tutto è lecito?



ma tu tradiresti tua moglie ? dopo tutto quello che hai vissuto con lei.


forse lo hai già scritto, e mi scuso se me lo sono persa.


----------



## Spider (29 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> ma tu tradiresti tua moglie ? dopo tutto quello che hai vissuto con lei.
> 
> 
> forse lo hai già scritto, e mi scuso se me lo sono persa.


???????????????????????????????????????????????????????
no ho capito.. ero già in pigiama...
veramente vorrei capire.


----------



## Spider (29 Settembre 2012)

'notte va.[/QUOTE]

notte, occhio d'angelo!


----------



## dammi un nome (29 Settembre 2012)

*'giorno spider e tutti*



Spider ha detto:


> ???????????????????????????????????????????????????????
> no ho capito.. ero già in pigiama...
> veramente vorrei capire.


Mi spiego: tua  moglie ti ha tradito.

tu stai ancora molto male per questo..giusto? 

ieri notte, formulando la domanda a mo' di delirio mi chiedevo se tu nel frattempo l avessi tradita  oppure no.

basta anche una risposta secca: si /no.


----------



## dammi un nome (29 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> free, non fare la scocciata, potevi non rispondere..
> 
> se dici che le strategie cambiano in base al mercato, alla clientela, non dici niente.. questo lo sappiamo già.
> dovresti chiederti il* perchè di quelle strategie, d*i quella clientela.. perchè si usa un corpo, sia uomo, sia donna..
> ...



la finalità ultima è trasformarci tutti in ottimi consumatori.


----------



## Spider (29 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> Mi spiego: tua  moglie ti ha tradito.
> 
> tu stai ancora molto male per questo..giusto?
> 
> ...



a modo mio...traditissima.


----------



## dammi un nome (29 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> a modo mio...traditissima.




petta stella,intendo_ quel_ modo. non altri.


----------



## Ultimo (29 Settembre 2012)

Ho letto una decina di pagine, ne mancano credo un paio. Ma al momento non le leggo ne credo di leggerle dopo. 

Vorrei dare un contributo, il primo è questo :gabinetto: ma non è una provocazione, è soltanto l'effetto della lettura. Ne  è indirizzato a qualcuno/a.

Ora scriviamo altro. Ma seguitemi però, so che è difficile, so che non so scrivere, so che vi sto scassando la minchia quando dico che sono ignorante.

Allora in un 3D non molto lontano alcuni uomini parlavano di camice a colletto lungo, qualcuno/a ricorderà. Bene, nel contesto dei discorsi che state facendo mi è venuto un dubbio, vuoi vedere che per questioni di business o marketing, qualcuno in questo periodo ci sta speculando ? Oddio spero vivamente che il tutto cambi e magari si accorcino i colletti delle camice, almeno si risparmia sulla stoffa, si spreca meno etc, e poi un'ultima cosa, il bottone mi raccomando allacciamolo fino all'ultimo, fino al collo tutto. Non facciamo che l'uomo debba far vedere i peli del petto!! però aspè per uniformarci alle donne che fanno notare il loro seno prosperoso quasi quasi slacciamo qualche bottone?


Che voglio dire? mi siddia spiegare che voglio dire, dico soltanto rilassatevi e non portate discorsi avanti, voi siete persone acculturate, soffermatevi a vivere serenamente che forse è meglio.

Spero non me ne vogliate e perdonate.

Scusate leggendomi devo andare al :gabinetto:



PS per voi ma non certo per me, anche se sarebbe stato bello farlo solo per me, le parole marchettttting e l'altra le ho cercate su guuggol . Bye..


----------



## Zod (29 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> a modo mio...traditissima.


Youporn non é riconosciuto dal comitato internazionale cornuti come metodo di tradimento. Ogni tanto c'é qualche proposta in tal senso ma l'AD di youporn regala qualche abbonamento e l'OdG sparisce dalla lista.

S*B


----------



## dammi un nome (29 Settembre 2012)

:nuke:

e che cosa è l odg? l ordine del giorno?


----------



## Nocciola (29 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> farfalla, ho letto cose che ho dovuto leggere e rileggere per credere che fossero state davvero scritte.
> 
> è una roba che appartiene* solo* a chi le ha espresse.
> 
> ...


Buon giorno a questo punto...


----------



## Zod (29 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io ho risposto alle sue offese tesoro bello come faccio con stermy che comunque almeno é coerente..
> Cioé lui mi insulta in chiaro e io chiarisco in privato? Ma tu stai fuori di brutto


Ma tu sei femmina!! ...cribbio!!

S*B


----------



## Non Registrato (29 Settembre 2012)

Zod ha detto:


> Ma tu sei femmina!! ...cribbio!!
> 
> S*B


e  in piu'da come sclera,sara'nei giorni storti femminili.


----------



## Minerva (29 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> e in piu'da come sclera,sara'nei giorni storti femminili.


fantozzi è lei?:mrgreen:


----------



## Annuccia (29 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> e in piu'da come sclera,sara'nei giorni storti femminili.


certo certo...
date sempre la colpa al ciclo agli ormoni....
certo..


----------



## Nocciola (29 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> e  in piu'da come sclera,sara'nei giorni storti femminili.


Che battuta originale


----------



## free (29 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> e  in piu'da come sclera,sara'nei giorni storti femminili.



ma mica sono storti!
tu sei storto


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Settembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma a me sembrate davvero esagerate...
> ora permalose come siete volete perfino sapere chi vi rubina ?
> Io se mi capita non ve lo direi mai non mi sembra ci sia confronto con voi
> capitasse che qualcuno avesse il coraggio ne uscirebbe una lotta furibonda
> ...


Molla la pezza che sei stucchevole.
Te l'hanno già spiegato in cinque qual è il punto
Nemmeno il mio tono è polemico, anyway


----------



## lothar57 (29 Settembre 2012)

*maestre inacidite e con la coda di paglia....*

Buongiorno maestrine...avete detto il rosario e fatto la comunione??...e fa'niente se e'sabato..astinenza cosi'..lunedi sarete super nere..
poi mi raccomando zero ironia e humour...mi piacete cosi'sempre incavolate nere..:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## dammi un nome (29 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma mica sono storti!
> tu sei storto


ma non lo sa. e vive beato


----------



## Minerva (29 Settembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buongiorno maestrine...avete detto il rosario e fatto la comunione??...e fa'niente se e'sabato..astinenza cosi'..lunedi sarete super nere..
> poi mi raccomando zero ironia e humour...mi piacete cosi'sempre incavolate nere..:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


quel bluette insieme con le faccine mi uccide:unhappy:


----------



## lothar57 (29 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> quel bluette insieme con le faccine mi uccide:unhappy:



ciao Mini..come sta il lop emiligure????magna trenette al pesto o...le scarpe che vi scordate in giro??

hai ragione darling...blu e verde  fanno schifo assieme..la IO posso...


----------



## Minerva (29 Settembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao Mini..come sta il lop emiligure????magna trenette al pesto o...le scarpe che vi scordate in giro??
> 
> hai ragione darling...blu e verde fanno schifo assieme..la* IO posso...*


:calcio:


----------



## Ultimo (29 Settembre 2012)

M'hanno approvato il :gabinetto: quindi non faccio sempre ca......:mrgreen:


----------



## dammi un nome (29 Settembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao Mini..come sta il lop emiligure????magna trenette al pesto o...le scarpe che vi scordate in giro??
> 
> hai ragione darling...blu e verde  fanno schifo assieme..la IO posso...


no, non fanno schifo in assoluto, in quel contesto si.


ne hai scritte di cazzate  ieri eh?


----------



## dammi un nome (29 Settembre 2012)

e io piu cazzara di te che te lo chiedo.


come se non ci credessi a quello che hai scritto.


----------



## contepinceton (29 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io ho risposto alle sue offese tesoro bello come faccio con stermy che comunque almeno é coerente..
> Cioé lui mi insulta in chiaro e io chiarisco in privato? Ma tu stai fuori di brutto


Beh caso mai tesoro bello lo dici a perplesso e non a me...
E bada a come ti rivolgi a me...non sono tuo fratello...

Anche Lothar è coerente quanto Stermy eh?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Se tu gli dici sfigato lui ti risponde Rosy Bindi del Lambro eh?


----------



## Arianna (29 Settembre 2012)

ho perso il segno

ma mi perdonerete se posto un altro video eh?

[video=youtube;it3K7OmAUpU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=it3K7OmAUpU&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Nocciola (29 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh caso mai tesoro bello lo dici a perplesso e non a me...
> E bada a come ti rivolgi a me...non sono tuo fratello...
> 
> Anche Lothar è coerente quanto Stermy eh?
> ...


A perplesso mi rivolgo come meglio credo. Certamente tesoro avrebbe una valenza diversa da quella che ha nel tuo caso...
Nemmeno io sono tua sorella....
No lothar é coerente zero in questo caso e inutile che lo sottolineo é sotto gli occhi di tutti..


----------



## lara (29 Settembre 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Non è che non devi più andare a ballare, semplicemente tutte ste ragazzette che entrano gratis mentre i loro coetanei pagano 20, 30 euro per entrare, dovrebbero porsi qualche domanda. Domande del tipo: "Ppetta un attimino eh: ma perché io pago solo la consumazione?".
> Secondo te, perché?


Qualcuno ha detto che 'ogni mattina si svegliano un furbo e un fesso, se questi si incontrano l'affare è fatto'.

Il mercato opera quelle strategie che portano il consumatore (termine neutro) a spendere.
Credi davvero che ad essere mercificate siano solo le donne?
Pensi che all'uomo che paga per entrare in discoteca sia riconosciuta dignità e autonomia di pensiero?
In che modo? promettendogli lo zuccherino (donne, cubiste varie ed eventuali) e sapendo che, davanti a quello, non starà a domandarsi: 'spetta un momento eh, ma perchè solo io devo pagare?... ma sarà pure contento di farlo!


----------



## lunaiena (29 Settembre 2012)

Zod ha detto:


> É il potere della visione della figa da vicino. Si portano tra le gambe questa preziosa delizia per la quale noi maschi paghiamo, l'ingresso in una discoteca, un drink, oppure direttamente la prestazione. Siamo noi che siamo coglioni. Ognuno usa le sue armi, noi abbiamo la forza e la usiamo, loro hanno la figa e la usano.
> 
> Basta smettere di andare in quelle discoteche.
> 
> ...


:up:
Concordo


----------



## Eretteo (2 Ottobre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ma ci avete mai pensato ad un mondo libero?
> Certo,con raccapriccio ed orrore....
> Ad un mondo diverso... fatto da noi.
> Impossibile,il mondo puo' essere fatto da uno,gia' due finiscono immancabilmente per farsi la guerra,e se arrivi ad un triumvirato finisce sempre che il terzo incomodo fa la mignottazza per poi venire spazzato via da Parti,quindi si ricade nella diarchia,che finisce inevitabilmente nello scontro all'ultimo sangue per ritornare all'uno.
> ...


Che miseranda prospettiva,la liberta' dell'essere umano ridotta all'infima possibilita' di togliersi liberamente le mutande.
Come se oggi non si potesse fare ovunque e con chiunque.
Un festival del gia' visto e sperimentato,e puntualmente fallito.
Una simile concezione del mondo l'han teorizzata in parecchi nel corso degli ultimi millenni,e non hanno fatto molta strada.
La liberta' sarebbe scoparsi ogni ornitorinco disponibile all'angolo della strada sotto casa,senza tema di dover poi andare a mangiare alla caritas,dormire su una panchina del parco pubblico,e pagare alla ex moglie gli alimenti per vedere una volta alla settimana i figli,che nel frattempo sono accompagnati a scuola da mohamed,portati in vacanza da mandingo e riportati a casa da varenne assieme a mammina?
Il mondo si meriterebbe ben altra riorganizzazione.


----------



## Spider (2 Ottobre 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Che miseranda prospettiva,la liberta' dell'essere umano ridotta all'infima possibilita' di togliersi liberamente le mutande.
> Come se oggi non si potesse fare ovunque e con chiunque.
> Un festival del gia' visto e sperimentato,e puntualmente fallito.
> Una simile concezione del mondo l'han teorizzata in parecchi nel corso degli ultimi millenni,e non hanno fatto molta strada.
> ...


..quando non ci si è capito un emerito cazzo...
sarebbe bene non intervenire necessariamente.

magari, prima di rispondere, appunto a cazzo...
dovresti avere l'umiltà di chiedere *cosa cazzo non hai capito.
*
praticamente un cazzo.


----------



## Eretteo (2 Ottobre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ..quando non ci si è capito un emerito cazzo...
> sarebbe bene non intervenire necessariamente.
> 
> magari, prima di rispondere, appunto a cazzo...
> ...


E pensare che ho atteso la bellezza di ben 51 pagine prima di buttar li' due concetti terra-terra.


----------



## Diletta (3 Ottobre 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Che miseranda prospettiva,la liberta' dell'essere umano ridotta all'infima possibilita' di togliersi liberamente le mutande.
> Come se oggi non si potesse fare ovunque e con chiunque.
> Un festival del gia' visto e sperimentato,e puntualmente fallito.
> Una simile concezione del mondo l'han teorizzata in parecchi nel corso degli ultimi millenni,e non hanno fatto molta strada.
> ...



D'accordo...è una concezione che è già stata teorizzata ed analizzata e che puntualmente ritorna.
E sai perché ritorna?
Perché è una delle risposte che si tenta di dare come possibile soluzione a quello che è e resta un problema insoluto che nasce con la venuta dell'uomo su questa terra.
Non ci sono soluzioni a livello sociale, perlomeno finora non se ne sono trovate.
Infatti, l'uomo (inteso come essere umano) ha trovato il "suo" modo di risolvere la questione...attraverso il tradimento.

Chi è particolarmente sensibile e al contempo apertissimo mentalmente può ipotizzare una personale soluzione per la propria coppia, considerando anche il fattore fortuna di imbattersi in una persona, il suo compagno/a, che possieda le stesse potenzialità mentali. 
E quando questo avviene è un grande vantaggio per la coppia...
Sempre secondo me.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> D'accordo...è una concezione che è già stata teorizzata ed analizzata e che puntualmente ritorna.
> E sai perché ritorna?
> Perché è una delle risposte che si tenta di dare come possibile soluzione a quello che *è e resta un problema insoluto* che nasce con la venuta dell'uomo su questa terra.
> Non ci sono soluzioni a livello sociale, perlomeno finora non se ne sono trovate.
> ...



ma quale sarebbe il problema?

e se fosse un problema non servirebbe certo il fattore c a risolverlo


----------



## exStermy (3 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> D'accordo...è una concezione che è già stata teorizzata ed analizzata e che puntualmente ritorna.
> E sai perché ritorna?
> Perché è una delle risposte che si tenta di dare come possibile soluzione a quello che è e resta un problema insoluto che nasce con la venuta dell'uomo su questa terra.
> Non ci sono soluzioni a livello sociale, perlomeno finora non se ne sono trovate.
> ...


e se no, pazienza, non si puo' mica piegare la "natura"...

ahahahahah


----------



## Ultimo (3 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> D'accordo...è una concezione che è già stata teorizzata ed analizzata e che puntualmente ritorna.
> E sai perché ritorna?
> Perché è una delle risposte che si tenta di dare come possibile soluzione a quello che è e resta un problema insoluto che nasce con la venuta dell'uomo su questa terra.
> Non ci sono soluzioni a livello sociale, perlomeno finora non se ne sono trovate.
> ...



L'unica fortuna o fattore C :smile: che nomina Chiara, sarebbe quella di affrontare la vita vivendola. Siamo noi stessi i fautori della nostra vita, in qualsiasi circostanza.


----------



## dammi un nome (3 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> D'accordo...è una concezione che è già stata teorizzata ed analizzata e che puntualmente ritorna.
> E sai perché ritorna?
> Perché è una delle risposte che si tenta di dare come possibile soluzione a quello che è e resta un problema insoluto che nasce con la venuta dell'uomo su questa terra.
> Non ci sono soluzioni a livello sociale, perlomeno finora non se ne sono trovate.
> ...


E come si esprimerebbe questa  potenzialità,addirittura, mentale?


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Ottobre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> E come si esprimerebbe questa potenzialità,addirittura, mentale?



Telecinesi, pirocinesi, lettura del pensiero, levitazione.


----------



## exStermy (3 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Telecinesi, pirocinesi, lettura del pensiero, levitazione.


io invece credo in maniera molto piu' banale e con una semplice domanda...

ahahahah


----------



## dammi un nome (3 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Telecinesi, pirocinesi, lettura del pensiero, levitazione.



e la telemutanda.


----------



## dammi un nome (3 Ottobre 2012)

ahahah...visualizza...


----------



## dammi un nome (3 Ottobre 2012)

No dai, seri. Scusa Diletta.


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> D'accordo...è una concezione che è già stata teorizzata ed analizzata e che puntualmente ritorna.
> E sai perché ritorna?
> Perché è una delle risposte che si tenta di dare come possibile soluzione a quello che è e resta un problema insoluto che nasce con la venuta dell'uomo su questa terra.
> Non ci sono soluzioni a livello sociale, perlomeno finora non se ne sono trovate.
> ...


Diletta... a me pare che tu stia costruendo un castello per non vedere un vaso sbreccato in giardino. Non tirerei fuori teorie evoluzionistiche, sociologiche, non starei a scomodare la fortuna.
Siamo esseri senzienti, oppure dovremmo esserlo. Sappiamo cosa è bene, cosa è male, oppure dovremmo saperlo. Quando commettiamo un'azione, dall'età adulta, ne siamo pienamente responsabili, ne conosciamo le conseguenze. Stai descrivendo l'uomo(come essere umano) in un modo che rinnega non solo la fedeltà nella coppia, ma anche la capacità di pensare lucidamente. Priapi ebbri che vagano in preda alla propria libido non ne vedo tantissimi, fortunatamente. Io capisco il tuo sforzo per razionalizzare e attribuire della cause... ma forse cercare di produrre enunciati sulle ancestrali motivazioni del comportamento di ciascun individuo è un poco forzato.


----------



## Ultimo (3 Ottobre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> e la telemutanda.



La vendono con batteria o senza ?


----------



## exStermy (3 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Diletta... a me pare che tu stia costruendo un castello per non vedere un vaso sbreccato in giardino. Non tirerei fuori teorie evoluzionistiche, sociologiche, non starei a scomodare la fortuna.
> Siamo esseri senzienti, oppure dovremmo esserlo. Sappiamo cosa è bene, cosa è male, oppure dovremmo saperlo. Quando commettiamo un'azione, dall'età adulta, ne siamo pienamente responsabili, ne conosciamo le conseguenze. Stai descrivendo l'uomo(come essere umano) in un modo che rinnega non solo la fedeltà nella coppia, ma anche la capacità di pensare lucidamente. Priapi ebbri che vagano in preda alla propria libido non ne vedo tantissimi, fortunatamente. Io capisco il tuo sforzo per razionalizzare e attribuire della cause... ma forse cercare di produrre enunciati sulle ancestrali motivazioni del comportamento di ciascun individuo è un poco forzato.


ma se glielo dice pure il suo "psicologo", sara' cosi' senz'altro...

DEVE essere cosi'...

ahahahah


----------



## dammi un nome (3 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> La vendono con batteria o senza ?


non lo so. chiedi al mio capo.

se ne discute in ufficio..poi..di là...


----------



## dammi un nome (3 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Diletta... a me pare che tu stia costruendo un castello pernon vedere un vaso sbreccato in giardino. Non tirerei fuori teorie evoluzionistiche, sociologiche, non starei a scomodare la fortuna.
> Siamo esseri senzienti, oppure dovremmo esserlo. Sappiamo cosa è bene, cosa è male, oppure dovremmo saperlo. Quando commettiamo un'azione, dall'età adulta, ne siamo pienamente responsabili, ne conosciamo le conseguenze. Stai descrivendo l'uomo(come essere umano) in un modo che rinnega non solo la fedeltà nella coppia, ma anche la capacità di pensare lucidamente. Priapi ebbri che vagano in preda alla propria libido non ne vedo tantissimi, fortunatamente. Io capisco il tuo sforzo per razionalizzare e attribuire della cause... ma forse cercare di produrre enunciati sulle ancestrali motivazioni del comportamento di ciascun individuo è un poco forzato.



:singleeye:approvai.


----------



## Simy (3 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Diletta... a me pare che tu stia costruendo un castello per non vedere un vaso sbreccato in giardino. Non tirerei fuori teorie evoluzionistiche, sociologiche, non starei a scomodare la fortuna.
> Siamo esseri senzienti, oppure dovremmo esserlo. Sappiamo cosa è bene, cosa è male, oppure dovremmo saperlo. Quando commettiamo un'azione, dall'età adulta, ne siamo pienamente responsabili, ne conosciamo le conseguenze. Stai descrivendo l'uomo(come essere umano) in un modo che rinnega non solo la fedeltà nella coppia, ma anche la capacità di pensare lucidamente. Priapi ebbri che vagano in preda alla propria libido non ne vedo tantissimi, fortunatamente. Io capisco il tuo sforzo per razionalizzare e attribuire della cause... ma forse cercare di produrre enunciati sulle ancestrali motivazioni del comportamento di ciascun individuo è un poco forzato.


:umile:


----------



## Ultimo (3 Ottobre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> :singleeye:approvai.


Simy






 Originariamente Scritto da *Sbriciolata* 
Diletta... a me pare che tu stia costruendo un castello per non vedere un vaso sbreccato in giardino. Non tirerei fuori teorie evoluzionistiche, sociologiche, non starei a scomodare la fortuna.
Siamo esseri senzienti, oppure dovremmo esserlo. Sappiamo cosa è bene, cosa è male, oppure dovremmo saperlo. Quando commettiamo un'azione, dall'età adulta, ne siamo pienamente responsabili, ne conosciamo le conseguenze. Stai descrivendo l'uomo(come essere umano) in un modo che rinnega non solo la fedeltà nella coppia, ma anche la capacità di pensare lucidamente. Priapi ebbri che vagano in preda alla propria libido non ne vedo tantissimi, fortunatamente. Io capisco il tuo sforzo per razionalizzare e attribuire della cause... ma forse cercare di produrre enunciati sulle ancestrali motivazioni del comportamento di ciascun individuo è un poco forzato.



:umile:​




Lecchine :rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (3 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Diletta... a me pare che tu stia costruendo un castello per non vedere un vaso sbreccato in giardino. Non tirerei fuori teorie evoluzionistiche, sociologiche, non starei a scomodare la fortuna.
> Siamo esseri senzienti, oppure dovremmo esserlo. Sappiamo cosa è bene, cosa è male, oppure dovremmo saperlo. Quando commettiamo un'azione, dall'età adulta, ne siamo pienamente responsabili, ne conosciamo le conseguenze. Stai descrivendo l'uomo(come essere umano) in un modo che rinnega non solo la fedeltà nella coppia, ma anche la capacità di pensare lucidamente. Priapi ebbri che vagano in preda alla propria libido non ne vedo tantissimi, fortunatamente. Io capisco il tuo sforzo per razionalizzare e attribuire della cause... ma forse cercare di produrre enunciati sulle ancestrali motivazioni del comportamento di ciascun individuo è un poco forzato.


Quoto, approvo e mi inchino


----------



## dammi un nome (3 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Simy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Simy (3 Ottobre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


>


lascia perdere


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Diletta... a me pare che tu stia costruendo un castello per non vedere un vaso sbreccato in giardino. Non tirerei fuori teorie evoluzionistiche, sociologiche, non starei a scomodare la fortuna.
> Siamo esseri senzienti, oppure dovremmo esserlo. Sappiamo cosa è bene, cosa è male, oppure dovremmo saperlo. Quando commettiamo un'azione, dall'età adulta, ne siamo pienamente responsabili, ne conosciamo le conseguenze. Stai descrivendo l'uomo(come essere umano) in un modo che rinnega non solo la fedeltà nella coppia, ma anche la capacità di pensare lucidamente. Priapi ebbri che vagano in preda alla propria libido non ne vedo tantissimi, fortunatamente. Io capisco il tuo sforzo per razionalizzare e attribuire della cause... ma forse cercare di produrre enunciati sulle ancestrali motivazioni del comportamento di ciascun individuo è un poco forzato.



però non sbaglia del tutto quando porta in campo le personali soluzioni di coppia

il suo "errore" e lo dico con le dovute cautele perchè per lei sembrerebbe una zona di _comfort_ , sta nell'idealizzare le situazioni nel bene o nel male, definendole in modo che filino a prescindere


----------



## JON (3 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> D'accordo...è una concezione che è già stata teorizzata ed analizzata e che puntualmente ritorna.
> E sai perché ritorna?
> Perché è una delle risposte che si tenta di dare come possibile soluzione a quello che è e resta un problema insoluto che nasce con la venuta dell'uomo su questa terra.
> Non ci sono soluzioni a livello sociale, perlomeno finora non se ne sono trovate.
> ...


Diletta, se il tradimento (come hai detto, più o meno) è il tacito e latente sfogo delle persone nella costrizione dei rapporti esclusivi, la coppia libera ne è solo una conseguenza. Di certo non la soluzione.

In ogni caso l'atto del cercare altrove quando si è in coppia, soprattutto quando non è solo il sesso, è una condizione innaturale. Una forzatura alla nostra esistenza. Direi che certe potenzialità mentali sarebbe meglio investirle su se stessi, ragionando coscientemente sulle proprie necessità. Se il nostro scopo è la fedeltà è necessario scendere a patti, in primis con noi stessi.

Dato che spesso il tradimento non è vissuto serenamente bisognerebbe dare ascolto alle proprie vicissitudini, farlo attraverso il tradimento non ci rende consapevoli. Perchè a pensarci bene se è l'amore il nostro scopo primario la scelta migliore sarebbe quella di sostituire un partner per il quale non proviamo più attrazione con una persona in grado di ridare vita ai nostri sentimenti.

Bisogna avere bene in mente quello che vogliamo, e su questo fondare le nostre azioni. Il resto equivale alla ricerca di sensazioni, o "soluzioni" alla stregua degli effetti inebrianti di certe droghe.

Effettivamente una soluzione non c'è, è probabilmente non arriverà considerando quello che siamo oggi, ma dato che ci è concesso sbagliare abbiamo tutti gli esempi, negativi e positivi, per trovare un percorso a noi confacente. In questo caso è essenziale incontrare persone della nostra stessa lunghezza d'onda visto che il nostro cammino, quando non solitario, dipende anche dagli altri.


----------



## Eretteo (3 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> D'accordo...è una concezione che è già stata teorizzata ed analizzata e che puntualmente ritorna.
> E sai perché ritorna?
> Perché è una delle risposte che si tenta di dare come possibile soluzione a quello che è e resta un problema insoluto che nasce con la venuta dell'uomo su questa terra.
> Non ci sono soluzioni a livello sociale, perlomeno finora non se ne sono trovate.
> ...


Rischiamo di  fare tutto il giro del paese per un viaggio che parte dalla sedia in giardino e finisce nella sedia di fianco.
Non farei saltare gli evoluzionisti giu' dalla cattedra per affrontare una questione che tanto complicata poi non appare.
Ci  sono persone che sono fedeli ed altre che non lo sono,e cio' non e' certo dovuto al fatto che l'Homo sapiens sapiens abbia tare genetiche;siamo dotati di calotta cranica foderata di cervello internamente,di libero arbitrio,raziocinio e concetto di responsabilita' per le nostre azioni.
Esistono in natura parecchie specie molto meno evolute intellettualmente della nostra,in cui la coppia rimane fedele a vita senza bisogno di giurarlo davanti al prete (o al sindaco).
Il fatto che esistano da sempre religioni/societa' in cui e' ammessa la poligamia (ben piu' diffusa della difficile poliandria),e le immancabili case di piacere,lo vedo molto piu' legato al fatto di voler generare una discendenza numerosa per avere piu' probabilita' di avere una discendenza (fino alla meta' del secolo scorso non era un evento eccezionale un bambino piccolo che moriva,purtroppo....e non lo e' oggi in una buona parte del  mondo;sono due strategie che nel regno animale sono dettate dall'habitat,in quello umano da tante altre cose,ovverosia fare tanti figli contando sulla sopravvivenza/successo di qualcuno,o farne pochi che saranno oggetto di cure e protezione) per la prima,e la comoda opportunita' di fare soldi senza fatica contando sul fatto che,per quanto riguarda gl'individui meno dotati intellettualmente,fisicamente,o magari pigri o quant'altro,la possibilita' di trovare soddisfacimento ad una pulsione primordiale fa passare in secondo piano l'esborso pecuniario richiesto.....D'altronde come gia' detto ognuno e' padrone di se' e della propria vita,contenti loro.
Se si volesse focalizzare l'attenzione sul comportamento animale per cui la femmina cerca il maschio piu' prestante per dare ai propri piccoli i geni migliori,ipotizzando che le donne seguano questo istinto ancestrale,si potrebbe rispondere che in ogni societa' umana sufficientemente evoluta,la donna questo maschio puo' cercarselo e sposarselo,ma qui intervengono una ridda di altri fattori che porterebbero la discussione in una foresta oscura che non basterebbe mezza vita ad uscirne.
Potresti anche rispondermi che l'esempio piu' eclatante in cui la teoria darwiniana non funziona e' proprio l'uomo,ma questa e' un'altra storia.  :sonar:


----------



## Ultimo (3 Ottobre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


>


Approvo anche io Sbri, chiaro ora ? :bacio::rotfl:


----------



## KaiserSoze (3 Ottobre 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Rischiamo di  fare tutto il giro del paese per un viaggio che parte dalla sedia in giardino e finisce nella sedia di fianco.
> Non farei saltare gli evoluzionisti giu' dalla cattedra per affrontare una questione che tanto complicata poi non appare.
> Ci  sono persone che sono fedeli ed altre che non lo sono,e cio' non e' certo dovuto al fatto che l'Homo sapiens sapiens abbia tare genetiche;siamo dotati di calotta cranica foderata di cervello internamente,di libero arbitrio,raziocinio e concetto di responsabilita' per le nostre azioni.
> *Esistono in natura parecchie specie molto meno evolute intellettualmente della nostra,in cui la coppia rimane fedele a vita senza bisogno di giurarlo davanti al prete (o al sindaco)*.
> ...



Sono pochissime le specie che tengono un partner per tutta la vita. E non lo fanno perchè provano un sentimento l'uno per l'altro, ma perchè non è così semplice trovare un altro partner o perchè per loro non è così semplice procreare, oppure ancora perchè il legame è intrecciato con aspetti che riguardano la creazione ed il mantenimento dell'habitat naturale.
In ogni caso...la monogamia è di gran lunga un'eccezione, tra milioni di specie che invece praticano senza colpo ferire la poligamia.


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Ottobre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> però non sbaglia del tutto quando porta in campo le personali soluzioni di coppia
> 
> il suo "errore" e lo dico con le dovute cautele perchè per lei sembrerebbe una zona di _comfort_ , sta nell'idealizzare le situazioni nel bene o nel male, *definendole in modo che filino a prescindere*


esattamente quello che intendevo io


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Ottobre 2012)

KaiserSoze ha detto:


> Sono pochissime le specie che tengono un partner per tutta la vita. E non lo fanno perchè provano un sentimento l'uno per l'altro, ma perchè non è così semplice trovare un altro partner o perchè per loro non è così semplice procreare, oppure ancora perchè il legame è intrecciato con aspetti che riguardano la creazione ed il mantenimento dell'habitat naturale.
> In ogni caso...la monogamia è di gran lunga un'eccezione, tra milioni di specie che invece praticano *senza colpo ferire la poligamia*.


Non praticano la poligamia. Non arrivano neppure al concetto di poligamia, al massimo a quello di branco.


----------



## KaiserSoze (3 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non praticano la poligamia. Non arrivano neppure al concetto di poligamia, al massimo a quello di branco.



Giusto...ho usato la parola giusta nel contesto sbagliato.


----------



## Ultimo (3 Ottobre 2012)

KaiserSoze ha detto:


> Sono pochissime le specie che tengono un partner per tutta la vita. E non lo fanno perchè provano un sentimento l'uno per l'altro, ma perchè non è così semplice trovare un altro partner o perchè per loro non è così semplice procreare, oppure ancora perchè il legame è intrecciato con aspetti che riguardano la creazione ed il mantenimento dell'habitat naturale.
> In ogni caso...la monogamia è di gran lunga un'eccezione, tra milioni di specie che invece praticano senza colpo ferire la poligamia.



Non sono così pochi, vedi ad esempio il mondo acquatico.


Ma per dirne un'altra, si è vero che facciamo parte delle specie, con qualche piccola differenza no. Abbiamo la facoltà appunto di ragionare. E si ragiona nel tempo presente e nella società attuale dove ci sono degli standard ben definiti.
Andare oltre quelli può essere talvolta un bene, ma la maggior parte delle volte no. Altrimenti potremmo dire che, altro che cervello per ragionare.


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Ottobre 2012)

KaiserSoze ha detto:


> Giusto...ho usato la parola giusta nel contesto sbagliato.


Non ne facevo un discorso di termini: intendevo dire che l'uomo si differenzia dalle altre specie proprio perchè si dà sempre, scientemente, delle regole. Nelle società poligame, ci sono comunque delle regole. Condivisibili o meno, come quelle delle società che si basano sulla famiglia monogama. Mentre le altre specie seguono comportamenti dettati dall'istinto di sopravvivenza. Ci sono specie in cui il maschio dominante uccide i cuccioli, propri figli, per potersi nuovamente accoppiare. Specie dove l'incesto è la norma. Un po' pericoloso fare dei paralleli....


----------



## Diletta (3 Ottobre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma quale sarebbe il problema?    *(1)*
> 
> e se fosse un problema non servirebbe certo il fattore c a risolverlo





Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> però non sbaglia del tutto quando porta in campo le personali soluzioni di coppia
> *(2)*
> il suo "errore" e lo dico con le dovute cautele perchè per lei sembrerebbe una zona di _comfort_ , sta nell'idealizzare le situazioni nel bene o nel male, definendole in modo che filino a prescindere





1) Come, quale sarebbe il problema?
Ti rispondo senza dubitare che potresti essere stata ironica...

Proprio tu mi chiedi lumi...il problema è quello che stai vivendo tu come tantissimi altri: l'impossibilità di riuscire ad essere monogami per tutta una intera vita. Non dico che non ci si riesca per lunghi periodi, parlo di una INTERA VITA.

2) non capisco il discorso idealizzazione nel bene o nel male...


----------



## Diletta (3 Ottobre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> E come si esprimerebbe questa  potenzialità,addirittura, mentale?



O la possiedi o non la possiedi...e qui non c'è proprio niente da fare, nessun adattamento, non ci si fa a raccontarla alla mente, non la puoi addomesticare.
E' una forma mentale, tutto qui.
E ognuno ha la sua.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> 1) Come, quale sarebbe il problema?
> Ti rispondo senza dubitare che potresti essere stata ironica...
> 
> Proprio tu mi chiedi lumi...il problema è quello che stai vivendo tu come tantissimi altri: *l'impossibilità di riuscire ad essere monogami per tutta una intera vita.* Non dico che non ci si riesca per lunghi periodi, parlo di una INTERA VITA.
> ...



e questo sarebbe un problema?

Diletta, abbi pazienza: tuo marito ha sposato la donna giusta, tu l'uomo sbagliato, mi pare.

idealizzazione nel bene o nel male: tu cerchi da sempre di crearti delle sovrastrutture che ti aiutino ad accettare le vicende che ti sono successe e l' infrazione di quell'idea di matrimonio che portavi avanti e che a quanto pare non era la stessa  di tuo marito
ma sono appunto: sovrastrutture.
non fanno parte di te

e non riuscirai mai ad accettarle del tutto, per quanti percorsi mentali tu ti costruisca.

se sei convinta che l'idea di tuo marito non sia quella giusta, hai poco da fare il palo della vite che si attorciglia a tutti i costi per andarle appresso

vivi da palo  e la vite qualcosa si inventerà per continuare a sostenersi


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Ottobre 2012)

*ecco*

un mondo libero sarebbe quello dove si può vivere secondo la propria natura



:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


dici poco, eh?


----------



## Nocciola (3 Ottobre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> e questo sarebbe un problema?
> 
> Diletta, abbi pazienza: tuo marito ha sposato la donna giusta, tu l'uomo sbagliato, mi pare.
> 
> ...


Quotone


----------



## Non Registrato1 (3 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> O la possiedi o non la possiedi...e qui non c'è proprio niente da fare, nessun adattamento, non ci si fa a raccontarla alla mente, non la puoi addomesticare.
> E' una forma mentale, tutto qui.
> E ognuno ha la sua.


niente di più plastico della mente umana, si spera.
non ci sarebbe progresso.


----------



## Diletta (3 Ottobre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> e questo sarebbe un problema?
> 
> Diletta, abbi pazienza: tuo marito ha sposato la donna giusta, tu l'uomo sbagliato, mi pare.
> 
> ...




...infatti non è un problema per te che vivi come vuoi, diventerà tale quando la verità verrà a galla, anzi la merda verrà a galla.
Allora vedrai che il problema nascerà anche per te, anzi per voi, perché il tuo ignaro lui quando realizzerà di essere cornuto (e che cornuto doc!) vedrai che trasformazione avrà, tanto da non riconoscerlo.

Certo che mi sto creando delle sovrastrutture che mi aiutino ad accettare ciò che posso accettare, questo lo fanno tutti quelli che vogliono tentare di salvare la baracca, altrimenti si opta per una bella separazione e kaputt.
Certo che non le accetterò mai del tutto e nemmeno voglio farlo. 
Io resto una persona con delle idee di base e queste restano, nella vita però si fanno anche dei compromessi, si scende a patti, ci si viene incontro, sempre se si ritiene che ne valga la pena.
E ancora una volta, vedrai che ti toccherà anche a te scendere a patti, se tuo marito non ti spedirà prima sul pianeta marte con un mega calcio spaziale!   :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (3 Ottobre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> e questo sarebbe un problema?
> 
> Diletta, abbi pazienza: tuo marito ha sposato la donna giusta, tu l'uomo sbagliato, mi pare.
> 
> ...


Alcune domande posso farle? Tradire una volta e pentirsene, fanno di una persona che cosa ?
L'idea del matrimonio monogamo è appunto sancito dal matrimonio o sbaglio? quindi se ci si chiede perchè e per come non è giusto? 
Se è convinta che suo marito non sia quello giusto credo sia meglio lasciarlo, se invece sta soffrendo perchè è stata tradita, ed adesso ha bisogno di metabolizzare, è giusto che per un periodo scassi al marito e che qua ponga delle domande, anche strane.


----------



## Diletta (3 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Alcune domande posso farle? Tradire una volta e pentirsene, fanno di una persona che cosa ?
> L'idea del matrimonio monogamo è appunto sancito dal matrimonio o sbaglio? quindi se ci si chiede perchè e per come non è giusto?
> Se è convinta che suo marito non sia quello giusto credo sia meglio lasciarlo, se invece sta soffrendo perchè è stata tradita, ed adesso ha bisogno di metabolizzare, è giusto che per un periodo scassi al marito e che* qua ponga delle domande, anche strane.*




Ma faccio delle domande così strane o assurde per caso?
No, ditemelo perché mi può servire...


----------



## Diletta (3 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Diletta... a me pare che tu stia costruendo un castello per non vedere un vaso sbreccato in giardino. Non tirerei fuori teorie evoluzionistiche, sociologiche, non starei a scomodare la fortuna.
> Siamo esseri senzienti, oppure dovremmo esserlo. Sappiamo cosa è bene, cosa è male, oppure dovremmo saperlo. Quando commettiamo un'azione, dall'età adulta, ne siamo pienamente responsabili, ne conosciamo le conseguenze. Stai descrivendo l'uomo(come essere umano) in un modo che rinnega non solo la fedeltà nella coppia, ma anche la capacità di pensare lucidamente. Priapi ebbri che vagano in preda alla propria libido non ne vedo tantissimi, fortunatamente. Io capisco il tuo sforzo per razionalizzare e attribuire della cause... ma forse cercare di produrre enunciati sulle ancestrali motivazioni del comportamento di ciascun individuo è un poco forzato.




ma veramente il vaso sbeccato lo vedo eccome...

A me non sembra tanto forzato il mio ragionamento, se mai può essere di un realismo nudo e crudo, ma gli ideali è un po' che li ho lasciati da parte...anche perché non mi portavano a niente.
Infatti, sto ragionando in termini pratici.

La capacità di pensare lucidamente (nobile e sacrosanta) lascia volentierissimo il posto quando arrivano quelle certe pulsioni. Questo forum ne è testimone nel suo piccolo, e se non basta, c'è la vita là fuori a mostrarcelo chiaramente. 
Io non voglio rinnegare un bel niente, rinnegherei me stessa se lo facessi, ma mi rifaccio alla vita reale...

Cosa mi dici a proposito del fatto che il tradimento è sempre esistito?
Che i luoghi di piacere di un tempo erano frequentatissimi, soprattutto da uomini sposati?
Che anche le donne, sotto sotto, non restavano tanto indietro, ma, non potendosi esporsi, lo facevano nel più assoluto riservo?
Che le passeggiatrici odierne continuano a fare ottimi affari, nonostante ci sia una grande offerta da parte di chi, professionista non è?  

Insomma, io non mi sto inventando niente....che colpa ne ho io se per la maggior parte della gente stare insieme per tutta la vita con lo stesso partner gli risulta impresa titanica? 

E comunque, ti invito a trovami la tua spiegazione.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Alcune domande posso farle? Tradire una volta e pentirsene, fanno di una persona che cosa ?
> L'idea del matrimonio monogamo è appunto sancito dal matrimonio o sbaglio? quindi se ci si chiede perchè e per come non è giusto?
> Se è convinta che suo marito non sia quello giusto credo sia meglio lasciarlo, se invece sta soffrendo perchè è stata tradita, ed adesso ha bisogno di metabolizzare, è giusto che per un periodo scassi al marito e che qua ponga delle domande, anche strane.


Ma guarda che nessuno dice che non debba far domande al marito. Ne ha tutti i diritti e lui deve dare delle risposte. Il problema é un altro e lo abbiamo detto duemila volte.... 
Per adattarsi a questa nuova coppia si sta convincendo o la stanno facendo convincere che quella sia la normalità in una coppia. Che é inutile prendersela perché come dire:  così fan tutti. Gli uomini peró perché é nella loro natura e quindi giustificabili le donne no, loro sono zoccole che irritiscono gli uomini approfittando della loro natura... Ma dai.... 
E ripeto lo dico da traditrice e non da tradita ma cazzo mi manchi di rispetto tradendomi e poi mi rimanchi di rispetto cercando di intortarmi... A tutto c'é un limite secondo me... 
Non ce n'é mi parte l'embolo


----------



## Simy (3 Ottobre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> e questo sarebbe un problema?
> 
> Diletta, abbi pazienza: tuo marito ha sposato la donna giusta, tu l'uomo sbagliato, mi pare.
> 
> ...





farfalla ha detto:


> Ma guarda che nessuno dice che non debba far domande al marito. Ne ha tutti i diritti e lui deve dare delle risposte. Il problema é un altro e lo abbiamo detto duemila volte....
> Per adattarsi a questa nuova coppia si sta convincendo o la stanno facendo convincere che quella sia la normalità in una coppia. Che é inutile prendersela perché come dire: così fan tutti. Gli uomini peró perché é nella loro natura e quindi giustificabili le donne no, loro sono zoccole che irritiscono gli uomini approfittando della loro natura... Ma dai....
> E ripeto lo dico da traditrice e non da tradita ma cazzo mi manchi di rispetto tradendomi e poi mi rimanchi di rispetto cercando di intortarmi... A tutto c'é un limite secondo me...
> Non ce n'é mi parte l'embolo



quotone ad entrambe e se posso vi approvo:up:


----------



## Simy (3 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...infatti non è un problema per te che vivi come vuoi, diventerà tale quando la verità verrà a galla, anzi la merda verrà a galla.
> Allora vedrai che il problema nascerà anche per te, anzi per voi, perché il tuo ignaro lui quando realizzerà di essere cornuto (e che cornuto doc!) vedrai che trasformazione avrà, tanto da non riconoscerlo.
> 
> *Certo che mi sto creando delle sovrastrutture che mi aiutino ad accettare ciò che posso accettare, questo lo fanno tutti quelli che vogliono tentare di salvare la baracca, altrimenti si opta per una bella separazione e kaputt.
> ...


è qui che sbagli Diletta cara.... se non riesci a "superare" e "digerire" la cosa cosa pensi ci sia di salvabile? non servono le sovrastrutture per andare avanti...guarda che anche quelle prima o poi crollano e ti ritrovi con le ossa rotte ancora più di prima!


----------



## Duchessa (3 Ottobre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> un mondo libero sarebbe quello dove si può vivere secondo la propria natura
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E prima ancora.. o almeno.. un luogo dove gli uomini possono arrivare a conoscere la loro vera natura.
E non si dice poco...


----------



## Spider (3 Ottobre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> e questo sarebbe un problema?
> 
> Diletta, abbi pazienza: *tuo marito ha sposato la donna giusta, tu l'uomo sbagliato, mi pare.
> *
> ...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Ottobre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...questo però se è tanto vero per lei,
> lo è ancora di più per tuo *marito*.
> 
> non trovi?


Infatti é una frase che mi fu detta da colui che cercò di convincere mio marito a regalarmi un brillocco....ah,sarebbe una lunga storia


----------



## Spider (3 Ottobre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Infatti é una frase che mi fu detta da colui che cercò di convincere mio marito a regalarmi un brillocco....ah,sarebbe una lunga storia


beh, cerca di raccontare..
perchè lasciata cosi..
assomiglia ad un'intortamento...
tipo;
lei ti ama tanto ed è tanto fortunata.. tu allora lo sei ancora di più..
vogliamo festeggiare con un bel brillocco?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Ottobre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> beh, cerca di raccontare..
> perchè lasciata cosi..
> assomiglia ad un'intortamento...
> tipo;
> ...


No  )))
Purtroppo sono col telefono per cui stringata giocoforza.
Era un mio conoscente, fidanzato,  venditore di brillocchi.
A una festa notó che io non porto gioielli e cercó di venderne uno a mio marito.
Poi da cosa nacque cosa. 
Lui non vendette, ma acquistó )))


----------



## lunaiena (4 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> è qui che sbagli Diletta cara.... se non riesci a "superare" e "digerire" la cosa cosa pensi ci sia di salvabile? non servono le sovrastrutture per andare avanti...guarda che anche quelle prima o poi crollano e ti ritrovi con le ossa rotte ancora più di prima!


Non e detto che prima o poi crollano ...servono a volte per aiutare a portare un peso fino a quando la struttura non è
ristrutturata ... 
Si tratta di grattare fino a che non trovi il guasto a volte devi andare fino a filo del crollo...
casseri aggiungi ferro ricopri con una gettata di cemento...che non si compatta subito ci va il suo tempo..
dopo di che togli la sovrastruttura e se hai fatto un lavoro a DOC  il tutto rimane su..


----------



## Simy (4 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> *Non e detto che prima o poi crollano* ...servono a volte per aiutare a portare un peso fino a quando la struttura non è
> ristrutturata ...
> Si tratta di grattare fino a che non trovi il guasto a volte devi andare fino a filo del crollo...
> casseri aggiungi ferro ricopri con una gettata di cemento...che non si compatta subito ci va il suo tempo..
> dopo di che togli la sovrastruttura e se hai fatto un lavoro a DOC il tutto rimane su..


si, ma è molto difficile secondo me!


----------



## Diletta (4 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Non e detto che prima o poi crollano ...servono a volte per aiutare a portare un peso fino a quando la struttura non è
> ristrutturata ...
> Si tratta di grattare fino a che non trovi il guasto a volte devi andare fino a filo del crollo...
> casseri aggiungi ferro ricopri con una gettata di cemento...che non si compatta subito ci va il suo tempo..
> dopo di che togli la sovrastruttura e se hai fatto un lavoro a DOC  il tutto rimane su..




...grazie luna!

:up::up:


----------



## Diletta (4 Ottobre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> Chiara Matraini ha detto:
> 
> 
> > e questo sarebbe un problema?
> ...


----------



## Diletta (4 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> è qui che sbagli Diletta cara.... se non riesci a "superare" e "digerire" la cosa cosa pensi ci sia di salvabile? non servono le sovrastrutture per andare avanti...guarda che anche quelle prima o poi crollano e ti ritrovi con le ossa rotte ancora più di prima!





Simy ha detto:


> si, ma è molto difficile secondo me!




Che era difficile si era capito...!!
Comunque vedremo: se crollano mi sposterò dall'altra parte, di certo non mi immolerò andandoci sotto!!
E poi, come diceva quella bella canzone..."lo scopriremo solo vivendo...".
Ed è quelo che sto facendo io.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ben detto Spider!
> 
> Sì, ma a lei che gli frega...lei è dalla parte giusta, quella cioè di chi ha puntato sul cavallo buono!
> 
> ...



ma che cazzo hai capito?

e io perdo anche tempo con te...

sei patetica coi tuoi ragionamenti da bambina dell'asilo che cerca la spalla di spider perchè da sola non ce la fa
ma non ti rileggi neanche un pò?

è da quanto? un anno e mezzo?
che vai cianciando sempre sulle solite giustizie divine, valori, amore...
ma tra me e te : ti sei mai accorta che quella che viene qui periodicamente a piagnucolare i suoi stati d'animo sei tu, nonostante tu abbia dalla tua parte la GIUSTIZIA mentre io ho la MENZOGNA, l'INCOERENZA,  e tutti i peggiori valori del mondo?

francamente: mi hai rotto il cazzo

e adesso vai pure col repertorio di rubini, luoghi comuni sul fatto che non scopo o scopo male e quello che vuoi aggiungerci


----------



## battiato63 (4 Ottobre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma che cazzo hai capito?
> 
> e io perdo anche tempo con te...
> 
> ...



della serie quanno ce vò ce vò?...:up:


----------



## Diletta (4 Ottobre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma che cazzo hai capito?
> 
> e io perdo anche tempo con te...
> 
> ...



Siete tutti testimoni:
*
l'hai detto tu.*

E per forza che si piagnucola il proprio stato d'animo offeso da chi si è comportato alla cazzo, come fai tu.
Chi fa così (anche se è l'ora di riscattarsi...) è perché ce l'ha l'animo, a differenza di qualcun'altro...
Sulla giustizia: si sa che non è di questo mondo, no?...


P.s.: comunque ne parli un po' troppo di scarse scopate...e non ci avevo proprio pensato ora, me l'hai fatto ricordare proprio tu: sì, mi sa che ne prendi troppo poco...almeno ultimamente... 
Mi dispiace immensamente...


----------



## Nocciola (4 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Siete tutti testimoni:
> *
> l'hai detto tu.*
> 
> ...


Dove devo mettermi in fila per prendere il poco che prende la matra? 

Scusate non ho potuto trattenermi 

Diletta e poi ci incazziamo quando gli uomini ci dicono che siamo acide per mancanza di.......
Altro che lavaggio del cervello......


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Siete tutti testimoni:
> *
> l'hai detto tu.*
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Siete tutti testimoni:
> *
> l'hai detto tu.*
> 
> ...



ho cancellato quanto avevo scritto prima perchè non mi piace sparare sulla crocerossa

dimostri ancora una volta quanto sei infantile sfidando su un campo che non ti è proprio
lo hanno spiegato tante volte anche a me che è inutile,  stucchevole e addirittura controproducente un atteggiamento come il tuo nei miei confronti......ma stavo ancora, diciamo.....alle scuole medie?

in effetti di Davide e Golia ce ne sono stati uno e uno

e quando ti vedo prendere in mano la fionda e, a differenza di Davide, mancare il bersaglio di circa un paio di metri
non posso che fermarmi.

quindi

dimostro per l'ultima volta nei tuoi confronti l'accondiscendenza che ha una sorella maggiore e ti ripeto

sei palo e non vite
se vuoi sperare di essere felice...comincia a vivere da palo


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Ottobre 2012)

ah...e a quelli che vanno a ricaricare nel mausoleo per rubinarmi

andatevene pure affanculo senza passare dal via  

ripeto:

una manica di moralisti è più simpatica di molti di voi


----------



## Diletta (4 Ottobre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ho cancellato quanto avevo scritto prima perchè non mi piace sparare sulla crocerossa
> 
> dimostri ancora una volta quanto sei infantile sfidando su un campo che non ti è proprio
> lo hanno spiegato tante volte anche a me che è inutile,  stucchevole e addirittura controproducente un atteggiamento come il tuo nei miei confronti......ma stavo ancora, diciamo.....alle scuole medie?
> ...



...ma guarda che non ci tengo proprio ad essere paragonata a quel fottutissimo di re Davide, grandissimo puttaniere della storia, lui, tutte le sue mogli e tutte le sue concubine del cazzo...
Meglio, quindi, mancare il bersaglio.  

Quanto al consiglio che mi dai: vivere da palo?
Che tradotto sarebbe poi...
scoparmi quanti più uomini possibile?
Sai che sforzi: se solo volessi me ne sarei già fatti una decina a dir poco...di quegli idioti.
Non è così difficile...ma non pensavo fino a questo punto!! 

E' proprio un mondo di merda...troppo!


----------



## Diletta (4 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Dove devo mettermi in fila per prendere il poco che prende la matra?
> 
> Scusate non ho potuto trattenermi
> 
> ...




Farfalla: ma lo spunto sulle mancate scopate me lo ha dato proprio Chiara!
Ti giuro che questa volta non mi era venuto in mente...
Ovviamente dopo ci ho marciato su...
Anche perché è tutto vero: chi scopa poco o male è acida e rancorosa.
Infatti se guardi le suore (quelle brutte che non hanno battuto chiodo) ti accorgi di quanto sia vero!


----------



## Nocciola (4 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Farfalla: ma lo spunto sulle mancate scopate me lo ha dato proprio Chiara!
> Ti giuro che questa volta non mi era venuto in mente...
> Ovviamente dopo ci ho marciato su...
> Anche perché è tutto vero: chi scopa poco o male è acida e rancorosa.
> *Infatti se guardi le suore (quelle brutte che non hanno battuto chiodo) ti accorgi di quanto sia vero*!


Quando tuo marito e il tuo confessore e il tuo psicologo usciranno dal tuo corpo, magari possiamo parlarne
Il neretto è davvero di pessimo gusto


----------



## Simy (4 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quando tuo marito e il tuo confessore e il tuo psicologo usciranno dal tuo corpo, magari possiamo parlarne
> Il neretto è davvero di pessimo gusto


quoto, e se posso approvo


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> ..*.ma guarda che non ci tengo proprio ad essere paragonata a quel fottutissimo di re Davide, grandissimo puttaniere della storia, lui, tutte le sue mogli e tutte le sue concubine del cazzo...*
> Meglio, quindi, mancare il bersaglio.
> 
> Quanto al consiglio che mi dai: vivere da palo?
> ...



esattamente il contrario

vedo che non hai letto il mio post di ieri sera

non puoi farti andare bene una cosa che non fa per te
se tuo marito è contorto come la vite, mentre tu sei il palo...non puoi contorcerti anche tu sperando così di essere felice


edit: a parte che quando davide combattè contro golia era un giovinetto.....

...tu hai grossi problemi col sesso e me lo confermi di più a ogni post


----------



## battiato63 (4 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Farfalla: ma lo spunto sulle mancate scopate me lo ha dato proprio Chiara!
> Ti giuro che questa volta non mi era venuto in mente...
> Ovviamente dopo ci ho marciato su...
> *Anche perché è tutto vero: chi scopa poco o male è acida e rancorosa*.
> ...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Farfalla: ma lo spunto sulle mancate scopate me lo ha dato proprio Chiara!
> Ti giuro che questa volta non mi era venuto in mente...
> Ovviamente dopo ci ho marciato su...
> Anche perché è tutto vero:* chi scopa poco o male è acida e rancorosa.*
> Infatti se guardi le suore (quelle brutte che non hanno battuto chiodo) ti accorgi di quanto sia vero!




caschi male


















ieri sera l'ennesima gang bang


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Ottobre 2012)

*diletta*

anzi....


tu hai grossi problemi col sesso opposto


----------



## battiato63 (4 Ottobre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> caschi male
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lo confermo


----------



## Diletta (4 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quando tuo marito e il tuo confessore e il tuo psicologo usciranno dal tuo corpo, magari possiamo parlarne
> Il neretto è davvero di pessimo gusto



Ma se questa è la realtà...sarà anche di pessimo gusto, che poi tutto questo dispregiativo io non lo vedo...
Parlo soprattutto di quelle che non avendo avuto altre chance (inclemenza dalla vita stessa che le ha rese intrombabili per chiunque), hanno ripiegato sull'abito pensando che le avrebbe salvate...
Ma ci vuole ben altro per portare tale abito.
Da qui tutta quell'acidità.
Nessun maschio e poca o nulla fede danno questo risultato.


----------



## battiato63 (4 Ottobre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> anzi....
> 
> 
> tu hai grossi problemi col sesso opposto


 ti sbagli Chiara.  Lei ha grossi problemi..punto.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma se questa è la realtà...sarà anche di pessimo gusto, che poi tutto questo dispregiativo io non lo vedo...
> Parlo soprattutto di quelle che non avendo avuto altre chance (*inclemenza dalla vita stessa che le ha rese intrombabili per chiunque*), hanno ripiegato sull'abito pensando che le avrebbe salvate...
> Ma ci vuole ben altro per portare tale abito.
> Da qui tutta quell'acidità.
> Nessun maschio e poca o nulla fede danno questo risultato.


Ma tu ti rendi conto di cosa dici o sei davvero riposseduta?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma tu ti rendi conto di cosa dici o sei davvero riposseduta?



inutile, le faccio questo effetto

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma se questa è la realtà...sarà anche di pessimo gusto, che poi tutto questo dispregiativo io non lo vedo...
> Parlo soprattutto di quelle che non avendo avuto altre chance (inclemenza dalla vita stessa che le ha rese intrombabili per chiunque), hanno ripiegato sull'abito pensando che le avrebbe salvate...
> Ma ci vuole ben altro per portare tale abito.
> Da qui tutta quell'acidità.
> Nessun maschio e poca o nulla fede danno questo risultato.


AHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAH!!!


----------



## Diletta (4 Ottobre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> esattamente il contrario
> 
> vedo che non hai letto il mio post di ieri sera
> 
> ...



E allora le mie scuse per non aver capito un cazzo sul palo e vite annessa...

Riguardo a Davide: sì, era giovanetto al tempo, ma dopo lo sa lui quello che ha combinato (e lo sappiamo anche noi, è tutto scritto...).
Neanche tu riusciresti mai a superarlo...
Io problemi col sesso non ne ho per davvero, peccato che i muri non possano parlare...
Con gli uomini, bhò, se lo dici tu che sei esperta...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> E allora le mie scuse per non aver capito un cazzo sul palo e vite annessa...
> 
> Riguardo a Davide: sì, era giovanetto al tempo, ma dopo lo sa lui quello che ha combinato (e lo sappiamo anche noi, è tutto scritto...).
> Neanche tu riusciresti mai a superarlo...
> ...



ma se dici che Davide era un depravato perchè faceva sesso e aveva le concubine direi che problemi ne hai eccome

peccato che i muri non possano parlare: vedi che ti vergogni tu stessa?

parla, no?
nessuno ti sputtana qui, vai tranquilla.....


----------



## battiato63 (4 Ottobre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma se dici che Davide era un depravato perchè faceva sesso e aveva le concubine direi che problemi ne hai eccome
> 
> peccato che i muri non possano parlare: vedi che ti vergogni tu stessa?
> 
> ...



bè....


----------



## Simy (4 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma tu ti rendi conto di cosa dici o sei davvero riposseduta?





Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> inutile, le faccio questo effetto
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:





Joey Blow ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAH!!!


:quoto:







:nclpf:


----------



## Diletta (4 Ottobre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma se dici che Davide era un depravato perchè faceva sesso e aveva le concubine direi che problemi ne hai eccome
> 
> peccato che i muri non possano parlare: vedi che ti vergogni tu stessa?
> 
> ...




Vergognarmi io? Se mai i muri....ma ci sono ormai abituati.
Ma che vuoi che faccia oltre al repertorio (bellissimo, peraltro) che conosci benissimo anche tu.
Il sesso è una delle cose più belle, ma non te lo devo certo ricordare io. 

Ora basta di parlare di Davide che si starà già rigirando nel sepolcro.
E certo che era un depravato (anche se legalizzato ai tempi) ma non perché faceva sesso, perché non si accontentava MAI.
E' sempre la solita storia....
Questi qui non si accontentano del letto caldo che hanno a casa loro...ne devono provare di nuovi.
Ma che andassero affanculo un'altra volta!


----------



## exStermy (4 Ottobre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> ti sbagli Chiara.  Lei ha grossi problemi..punto.


ue' bello, io me fregio ed onoro d'esse stato er primo a di' a Diletta che sta inguaiata perche' la intortano a mille...

mo' vieni tu cazzo cazzo e che vai cercann'?...

nun ce famo riconosce'...

ahahahah.


----------



## battiato63 (4 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ue' bello, io me fregio ed onoro d'esse stato er primo a di' a Diletta che sta inguaiata perche' la intortano a mille...
> 
> mo' vieni tu cazzo cazzo e che vai cercann'?...
> 
> ...


ahahaha vi vedrei bene insieme ahahahaha


----------



## Simy (4 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :quoto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


il rubino mi mancava.... grazie :carneval:


----------



## exStermy (4 Ottobre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> ahahaha vi vedrei bene insieme ahahahaha


ma poi a te la mutua, t'ha dato er cane lupo ed il bastone bianco?...

ahahahah


----------



## battiato63 (4 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma poi a te la mutua, t'ha dato er cane lupo ed il bastone bianco?...
> 
> ahahahah





a me il cane e a te il bastone ahahahaahhaha


----------



## Quibbelqurz (4 Ottobre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ma ci avete mai pensato ad un mondo libero?
> 
> Ad un mondo diverso... fatto da noi.
> Dove non ci  sia posto per l'ipocrisia e le menzogne,
> ...


ho un mondo dove posso andare, domani. oggi preferisco stare qui e vivere ogni momento come se l'altro non esistesse, perché io non debba un giorno rimpiangere di essermene andato e quindi dover tornare a completare una parte dimenticata.


----------



## Diletta (5 Ottobre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> ti sbagli Chiara.  Lei ha grossi problemi..punto.




...abbiamo l'onore di avere qui presente il professorone primario di sta minchia che si è scomodato per fare la sua diagnosi eccelsa.
Quanto ti devo pagare per il disturbo?
Anzi no, non ti pago nulla...troppo scontato, speravo in qualcosa di meglio...


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> ma veramente il vaso sbeccato lo vedo eccome...
> 
> A me non sembra tanto forzato il mio ragionamento, se mai può essere di un realismo nudo e crudo, ma gli ideali è un po' che li ho lasciati da parte...anche perché non mi portavano a niente.
> Infatti, sto ragionando in termini pratici.
> ...


Ma domineiddio Diletta, devi far filosofia o capire se vuoi restare con quell'uomo? Vogliamo stendere assieme alcune leggi bioetiche? poi ? te le ripeti come un mantra? Il problema, se c'è, è tra Diletta e il marito di Diletta, non tra il genere maschio e il genere femmina dell'homo sapiens.  Sai che ti dico? Io ragiono con la mia testa. A me una cosa piace o non piace. Una cosa la desidero oppure no. Una cosa mi fa felice oppure no. E non mi importa assolutamente nulla se quella cosa è normale, aderente ai costumi odierni, di tendenza, morale, immorale, di buon gusto o di cattivo: la vita è la mia, io ne ho solo una e mi si può dire fino a stanchezza che quella che ho davanti è cioccolata: se soltanto lontanamente mi pare altro non la mangio, gli altri della loro vita facciano quello che vogliono.


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma domineiddio Diletta, devi far filosofia o capire se vuoi restare con quell'uomo? Vogliamo stendere assieme alcune leggi bioetiche? poi ? te le ripeti come un mantra?* Il problema, se c'è, è tra Diletta e il marito di Diletta, non tra il genere maschio e il genere femmina dell'homo sapiens.* Sai che ti dico? Io ragiono con la mia testa. A me una cosa piace o non piace. Una cosa la desidero oppure no. Una cosa mi fa felice oppure no. E non mi importa assolutamente nulla se quella cosa è normale, aderente ai costumi odierni, di tendenza, morale, immorale, di buon gusto o di cattivo: la vita è la mia, io ne ho solo una e mi si può dire fino a stanchezza che quella che ho davanti è cioccolata: se soltanto lontanamente mi pare altro non la mangio, gli altri della loro vita facciano quello che vogliono.


W LA MADONNA.


----------



## free (8 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma domineiddio Diletta, devi far filosofia o capire se vuoi restare con quell'uomo? Vogliamo stendere assieme alcune leggi bioetiche? poi ? te le ripeti come un mantra? *Il problema, se c'è, è tra Diletta e il marito di Diletta, non tra il genere maschio e il genere femmina dell'homo sapiens. * Sai che ti dico? Io ragiono con la mia testa. A me una cosa piace o non piace. Una cosa la desidero oppure no. Una cosa mi fa felice oppure no. E non mi importa assolutamente nulla se quella cosa è normale, aderente ai costumi odierni, di tendenza, morale, immorale, di buon gusto o di cattivo: la vita è la mia, io ne ho solo una e mi si può dire fino a stanchezza che quella che ho davanti è cioccolata: se soltanto lontanamente mi pare altro non la mangio, gli altri della loro vita facciano quello che vogliono.



dimentichi le suore, Diletta ha sistemato pure quelle


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma domineiddio Diletta, devi far filosofia o capire se vuoi restare con quell'uomo? Vogliamo stendere assieme alcune leggi bioetiche? poi ? te le ripeti come un mantra?* Il problema, se c'è, è tra Diletta e il marito di Diletta, non tra il genere maschio e il genere femmina dell'homo sapiens. * Sai che ti dico? Io ragiono con la mia testa. A me una cosa piace o non piace. Una cosa la desidero oppure no. Una cosa mi fa felice oppure no. E non mi importa assolutamente nulla se quella cosa è normale, aderente ai costumi odierni, di tendenza, morale, immorale, di buon gusto o di cattivo: la vita è la mia, io ne ho solo una e mi si può dire fino a stanchezza che quella che ho davanti è cioccolata: se soltanto lontanamente mi pare altro non la mangio, gli altri della loro vita facciano quello che vogliono.




standing ovation


----------



## exStermy (8 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> dimentichi le suore, Diletta ha sistemato pure quelle


beh li' ha fatto bene...

brava Dile'...

ahahahah


----------



## free (8 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> beh li' ha fatto bene...
> 
> brava Dile'...
> 
> ahahahah



ma ormai quelle nuove sono per la maggior parte straniere, probabilmente vogliono magnà, secondo me


----------



## Simy (8 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma domineiddio Diletta, devi far filosofia o capire se vuoi restare con quell'uomo? Vogliamo stendere assieme alcune leggi bioetiche? poi ? te le ripeti come un mantra? *Il problema, se c'è, è tra Diletta e il marito di Diletta, non tra il genere maschio e il genere femmina dell'homo sapiens*.  Sai che ti dico? Io ragiono con la mia testa. A me una cosa piace o non piace. Una cosa la desidero oppure no. Una cosa mi fa felice oppure no. E non mi importa assolutamente nulla se quella cosa è normale, aderente ai costumi odierni, di tendenza, morale, immorale, di buon gusto o di cattivo: la vita è la mia, io ne ho solo una e mi si può dire fino a stanchezza che quella che ho davanti è cioccolata: se soltanto lontanamente mi pare altro non la mangio, gli altri della loro vita facciano quello che vogliono.


sei la milionesima persona che glielo dice! 

you win!


----------



## Diletta (8 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma domineiddio Diletta, devi far filosofia o capire se vuoi restare con quell'uomo? Vogliamo stendere assieme alcune leggi bioetiche? poi ? te le ripeti come un mantra? Il problema, se c'è, è tra Diletta e il marito di Diletta, non tra il genere maschio e il genere femmina dell'homo sapiens.  Sai che ti dico? Io ragiono con la mia testa. A me una cosa piace o non piace. Una cosa la desidero oppure no. Una cosa mi fa felice oppure no. E non mi importa assolutamente nulla se quella cosa è normale, aderente ai costumi odierni, di tendenza, morale, immorale, di buon gusto o di cattivo: la vita è la mia, io ne ho solo una e mi si può dire fino a stanchezza che quella che ho davanti è cioccolata: se soltanto lontanamente mi pare altro non la mangio, gli altri della loro vita facciano quello che vogliono.




Allora lasciamo da parte i concetti filosofici e andiamo sul pratico.
Esploro la realtà che ho davanti.
Il problema c'è tra me e lui, questo è ovvio, ma proprio perché ci ragiono e non mi faccio prendere dalle emozioni impetuose che vorrebbero, in certi momenti, fare giustizia a modo loro, prendo atto e dico che:

quello che è capitato a me è capitato e capita tutti i giorni 
che se è così frequente nascerà pure da presupposti comuni
che il mio caso non è così complicato come appare, visto che la nostra coppia non era affatto messa male.

Mi sono quindi chiesta seriamente se la cosa non avesse un denominatore comune.

E guardando la realtà delle cose, di come sono sempre andate l'ho trovato.
Molto semplicemente: il matrimonio o convivenza sono difficili da vivere perché è la monogamia difficile.
Così come il tradimento non è per tutti, neanche la fedeltà lo è, ma mi sono persuasa che quest'ultima sia in realtà quasi per una casta di privilegiati, ma non per la maggioranza dei comuni mortali.
Ed è anche intuitivo il motivo di ciò: l'essere umano odia tutto ciò che è monotono ed è alla continua ricerca di soddisfazioni. L'essere umano è profondamente egoista da questo punto di vista.
Ma è stato creato così, quindi anche qui un motivo valido ci sarà per tutta questa imperfezione.

Altra considerazione molto spicciola, ma efficace: chi si separa dopo eventi del genere non capisce che, con molta probabilità, potrebbe cadere dalla padella alla brace e incorrere nello stesso destino di alce.
E questo per tutti i motivi sopra esposti....
Io, ripeto, ho smesso i panni dell'idealista a oltranza, pur non rinnegando le mie idee di base.
Questa cosa mi ha aperto uno scenario sconosciuto e mi ci sono dovuta, giocoforza, adeguare. 
L'alternativa da mettere in conto è, ancora una volta, rimanere da soli.
Ma ora non ditemi che infatti è meglio soli che male accompagnati...
Può darsi...ma solo dopo un'attentissima valutazione del caso.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Allora lasciamo da parte i concetti filosofici e andiamo sul pratico.
> Esploro la realtà che ho davanti.
> Il problema c'è tra me e lui, questo è ovvio, ma proprio perché ci ragiono e non mi faccio prendere dalle emozioni impetuose che vorrebbero, in certi momenti, fare giustizia a modo loro, prendo atto e dico che:
> 
> ...


Diletta...
Ma in che mondo viviamo?
In un mondo libero eh?

No

In un mondo di porci e putane.

Ed è sempre stato ( anche) ma non solo così'.

Poi facile parlare per chi è dall'altra parte della barricata.

Ma ho avuto una visione mistica, o dolcissima Diletta...

TU che per strada incontri una di loro....
Quelle con cui tuo marito ha giocattolato...

E questa comincia a dirti...ma siiiiiiiiii....Diletta cosa vuoi che sia...ok...va bene ci siamo ciulate tuo marito...ma dai non è niente....

Poi nella mia visione vedevo te che spaccavi la faccia a loro...

E ridendo dicevi....ma siiiiiii...cosa vuoi che sia...4 pugni sul tuo bel visino da troietta...cosa vuoi che siaaaa....

COme dice Tinto...
Impariamo a vivere il matrimonio ad episodi.

Quando vieni in vacanza da me?
Così provi un po' di distacco e solitudine e vedi come ti senti un po' lontana da lui no?

Bon ciao.


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Allora lasciamo da parte i concetti filosofici e andiamo sul pratico.
> Esploro la realtà che ho davanti.
> Il problema c'è tra me e lui, questo è ovvio, ma proprio perché ci ragiono e non mi faccio prendere dalle emozioni impetuose che vorrebbero, in certi momenti, fare giustizia a modo loro, prendo atto e dico che:
> 
> ...


La causa dell'imperfezione, dicono le religioni, è la lotta tra il bene ed il male. La strada del male da sempre è la più facile, quella del bene lunga, in salita e pallosa. Quello che dovrebbe far decidere la strada da intraprendere è la nostra coscienza, proprio la coscienza di ciò che siamo e che vorremmo essere: ciascuno di noi in piena libertà decide, da solo, se compiere o meno azioni che possano arrecare dolore. E ne compiamo, tutti, in nome del nostro benessere.Io con la mia coscienza faccio i conti spesso e da sola non avendo religione... e conosco che razza di rogna essa sia. Quindi, alla fine della fiera secondo me è meglio ciò che è meglio per te Diletta, che non è la stessa cosa che è meglio per me, e che sia quello che è meglio per il 10% o per il 90% delle persone non cambia la tua realtà ed il tuo sentire. Che la stessa cosa che succede a noi succeda a tutti, a molti o a nessuno non cambia le emozioni che ci porta, le responsabilità di chi le ha causate. Questa normalizzazione è forse utile per ridimensionare dolore e delusione ma non per affrontarli positivamente, secondo me, anche perchè alla fine potresti scoprire che tante storie che vedevi del tutto simili alla tua hanno anche una sola, piccola ma molto significativa differenza. Quindi è un'altra storia.Se tu nella tua valuti di potere metabolizzare il tradimento come un evento che non può pregiudicare l'equilibrio della coppia, questa è la tua soluzione e va benissimo proprio perchè è la tua.:smile: Non so se mi sono spiegata. Ho la febbre.


----------



## Diletta (8 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Diletta...
> Ma in che mondo viviamo?
> In un mondo libero eh?
> 
> ...



Contissimo carissimo...la visione che hai avuto è molto aderente a quella che sono io. Non sono per niente una persona arrendevole, né tanto meno malleabile, come potrebbero invece pensare qui dentro.
Sì, sono passionale, con un fuoco che mi arde dentro molto spesso...sì, è verosimile che farei proprio così, il tutto condito con tre o quattro paroline "moolto" dolci, da gridare a pieni polmoni.
Sì, io il self control inglese non so neanche dove sta di casa...(non sempre, ma quasi).
Perché vedi Conte, quando ho certe visioni "proibite" che riguardano la mancata esclusiva di quello che volevo fosse mio e mio soltanto mi si riaccende quel fuoco di cui ti ho parlato e se le avessi fra le mani....ovviamente insieme al giocattolatore...

Riguardo al tuo invito...in vacanza da te, bella proposta, dovrei sentire cosa ne pensa tua moglie.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Contissimo carissimo...la visione che hai avuto è molto aderente a quella che sono io. Non sono per niente una persona arrendevole, né tanto meno malleabile, come potrebbero invece pensare qui dentro.
> Sì, sono passionale, con un fuoco che mi arde dentro molto spesso...sì, è verosimile che farei proprio così, il tutto condito con tre o quattro paroline "moolto" dolci, da gridare a pieni polmoni.
> Sì, io il self control inglese non so neanche dove sta di casa...(non sempre, ma quasi).
> Perché vedi Conte, quando ho certe visioni "proibite" che riguardano la mancata esclusiva di quello che volevo fosse mio e mio soltanto mi si riaccende quel fuoco di cui ti ho parlato e se le avessi fra le mani....ovviamente insieme al giocattolatore...
> ...


Ah ma lei la mandiamo in vacanza dove vuole no?


----------



## Spider (8 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> La causa dell'imperfezione, dicono le religioni, è la lotta tra il bene ed il male. La strada del male da sempre è la più facile, quella del bene lunga, in salita e pallosa. Quello che dovrebbe far decidere la strada da intraprendere è la nostra coscienza, proprio la coscienza di ciò che siamo e che vorremmo essere: ciascuno di noi in piena libertà decide, da solo, se compiere o meno azioni che possano arrecare dolore. E ne compiamo, tutti, in nome del nostro benessere.Io con la mia coscienza faccio i conti spesso e da sola non avendo religione... e conosco che razza di rogna essa sia. Quindi, alla fine della fiera secondo me è meglio ciò che è meglio per te Diletta, che non è la stessa cosa che è meglio per me, e che sia quello che è meglio per il 10% o per il 90% delle persone non cambia la tua realtà ed il tuo sentire. Che la stessa cosa che succede a noi succeda a tutti, a molti o a nessuno non cambia le emozioni che ci porta, le responsabilità di chi le ha causate. Questa normalizzazione è forse utile per ridimensionare dolore e delusione ma non per affrontarli positivamente, secondo me, anche perchè alla fine potresti scoprire che tante storie che vedevi del tutto simili alla tua hanno anche una sola, piccola ma molto significativa differenza. Quindi è un'altra storia.Se tu nella tua valuti di potere metabolizzare il tradimento come un evento che non può pregiudicare l'equilibrio della coppia, questa è la tua soluzione e va benissimo proprio perchè è la tua.:smile: Non so se mi sono spiegata. Ho la febbre.


Diletta, non sta dicendo nulla di cosi strano.
Ha solo da persona intelligente quale è, estremizzato un'idea, un ragionamento.
chiedersi in fondo se esista un mondo diverso, non significa farne parte o
 condividerlo, ma semplicemente riuscire a capirlo.
già questo è un passo, riuscire a comprendere.
Si parla tanto di libertà e tutti ci sentiamo liberi in questo mondo.. ok, siete tutti liberi.
nessuno vi toglie la vostra libertà.. e meno che mai il ragionamento di Diletta.
Non si perde niente a sognare.

La riflessione invece, lontana come potrebbe sembrare ad un adattamento, a un non voler soffrire... cercava
invece la forma più pura del sentire l'amore.
Si dice che non è possibile, perchè se c'è amore, allora c'è possesso, gelosia. senso di appartenenza.. tutto vero.
Ma uno può chiedersi che amore è?

Gesù ad esempio non amava cosi...
cosi come noi intendiamo l'amore.


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Ottobre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> Diletta, non sta dicendo nulla di cosi strano.
> Ha solo da persona intelligente quale è, estremizzato un'idea, un ragionamento.
> chiedersi in fondo se esista un mondo diverso, non significa farne parte o
> condividerlo, ma semplicemente riuscire a capirlo.
> ...


Non ho simili ambizioni Spider, non sono mica venuta al mondo per mondarne i peccati. Io sono una povera persona egoista, che se sta con una persona che la fa stare male ha l'egoistica tendenza a cercare altro. E, secondo me, è sano egoismo. Se vogliamo parlare di un amore che travalichi i confini dell'umana natura mi eclisso immantinente.


----------



## lunaiena (8 Ottobre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> Diletta, non sta dicendo nulla di cosi strano.
> Ha solo da persona intelligente quale è, estremizzato un'idea, un ragionamento.
> chiedersi in fondo se esista un mondo diverso, non significa farne parte o
> condividerlo, ma semplicemente riuscire a capirlo.
> ...



Si dice ma non è così per tutti......
Intanto un pò di gelosia ci può stare ....ma il possesso è una forma d'amore che non mi appartiene.....


----------



## Diletta (8 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> La causa dell'imperfezione, dicono le religioni, è la lotta tra il bene ed il male. La strada del male da sempre è la più facile, quella del bene lunga, in salita e pallosa. Quello che dovrebbe far decidere la strada da intraprendere è la nostra coscienza, proprio la coscienza di ciò che siamo e che vorremmo essere: ciascuno di noi in piena libertà decide, da solo, se compiere o meno azioni che possano arrecare dolore. E ne compiamo, tutti, in nome del nostro benessere.Io con la mia coscienza faccio i conti spesso e da sola non avendo religione... e conosco che razza di rogna essa sia. Quindi, alla fine della fiera secondo me è meglio ciò che è meglio per te Diletta, che non è la stessa cosa che è meglio per me, e che sia quello che è meglio per il 10% o per il 90% delle persone non cambia la tua realtà ed il tuo sentire. Che la stessa cosa che succede a noi succeda a tutti, a molti o a nessuno non cambia le emozioni che ci porta, le responsabilità di chi le ha causate. Questa normalizzazione è forse utile per ridimensionare dolore e delusione ma non per affrontarli positivamente, secondo me, anche perchè alla fine potresti scoprire che tante storie che vedevi del tutto simili alla tua hanno anche una sola, piccola ma molto significativa differenza. Quindi è un'altra storia.Se tu nella tua valuti di potere metabolizzare il tradimento come un evento che non può pregiudicare l'equilibrio della coppia, questa è la tua soluzione e va benissimo proprio perchè è la tua.:smile: Non so se mi sono spiegata. Ho la febbre.



Ti sei spiegata molto bene, nonostante la febbre (anzi auguri!).
La mia vuole essere un'analisi nuda e cruda di una realtà abbastanza consistente e come tale va considerata: uno spaccato del mondo, o meglio, di quel mondo.
Questa visione lenisce, ma di poco, la delusione e il grande dispiacere che provo e non potrebbe essere altrimenti: come hai detto bene tu non può cambiare le emozioni che seguono questi eventi che ti sconvolgono letteralmente l'esistenza.
Sono anche convinta che il tradimento sia un fatto talmente gravoso da poter essere difficilmente superabile e che alteri l'equilibrio della coppia, spesso in modo non rimediabile.
Purtroppo non sono molto ottimista...
E' subentrata in me una sorta di rassegnazione e non mi aspetto grandi cose per il futuro.
Ho capito però una cosa importante e cioè che delegare la propria felicità agli altri è pericoloso e rischioso oltremisura e da questa lezione di vita posso forse ancora trarne qualcosa di buono.


----------



## Spider (8 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Si dice ma non è così per tutti......
> Intanto un pò di gelosia ci può stare ....ma il possesso è una forma d'amore che non mi appartiene.....


..sai mi fa ridere chi subisce un tradimento...
specialmente il dopo..
non fare cosi, 
non devi più vederlo,
non devi più sentirlo,
non devi più... un milione di cose.
Anche io sono stato cosi.. e lo sono ancora.
Mi chiedo quanto amore ci sia in questo.
Bisognerebbe avere la forza di lasciare l'altro libero di scegliere e anche di farci soffrire...
se veramente l'amiamo.
è il prezzo che bisogna pagare quando ami veramente.

p.s. complimenti per l'avatarro!!!!


----------



## contepinceton (8 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ho capito però una cosa importante e cioè che delegare la propria felicità agli altri è pericoloso e rischioso oltremisura e da questa lezione di vita posso forse ancora trarne qualcosa di buono.


Sta scritto maledetto l'uomo che confida nell'uomo.

Una grandissima lezione.

E credimi per chi crede, è una grandissima consolazione sapere di poter confidare in Lui.

Del resto l'aspetto che più mi colpisce del Dio dei cristiani è che è un Dio che scocciatosi delle lamentele degli uomini che gli dicevano, ah ma tu sei là nell'iperuranio, non soffri, benissimo pur che l'uomo la piantasse con i suoi lamenti ( leggiti tutto l'esodo), si è fatto uomo.

Come uomo, se guardi bene, Cristo ne ha passate di tutti i colori.
Vero non si è sposato, ma tuttavia, come diceva mio zio in preda ai fumi dell'alcool, guardatelo, miracoli di qua, miracoli di là, ma quando è stata la sua ora si è preso la crocetta sulle spalle e zitto zitto è andato a morire.

Ed è da lì, che per chi crede, quel segno della croce di Cristo è segno di speranza.
Come dire, bon ragazzi dei, se ce l'ho fatta io a risorgere...potete farlo anche voi.

Vedi Diletta forse sei stata fregata dal tuo sentirti troppo formata sulla costola di Adamo no?

Ma se osservi bene anche per Adamo le sfighe cominciarono subito.
E per storie di tradimento eh?

Perso l'Eden...


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ti sei spiegata molto bene, nonostante la febbre (anzi auguri!).
> La mia vuole essere un'analisi nuda e cruda di una realtà abbastanza consistente e come tale va considerata: uno spaccato del mondo, o meglio, di quel mondo.
> Questa visione lenisce, ma di poco, la delusione e il grande dispiacere che provo e non potrebbe essere altrimenti: come hai detto bene tu non può cambiare le emozioni che seguono questi eventi che ti sconvolgono letteralmente l'esistenza.
> Sono anche convinta che il tradimento sia un fatto talmente gravoso da poter essere difficilmente superabile e che alteri l'equilibrio della coppia, spesso in modo non rimediabile.
> ...


Sì, la nostra felicità è una responsabilità esclusivamente nostra, sono assolutamente d'accordo.


----------



## Diletta (8 Ottobre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> Diletta, non sta dicendo nulla di cosi strano.
> Ha solo da persona intelligente quale è, estremizzato un'idea, un ragionamento.
> chiedersi in fondo se esista un mondo diverso, non significa farne parte o
> condividerlo, ma semplicemente riuscire a capirlo.
> ...



Caro Spider, hai centrato il fulcro: comprendere, che non vuol dire condividere, né accettare.
E' solo tanto difficile, e credimi, mi sto impegnando a fondo, ma sono solo una donna molto limitata, una donna che possiede dei valori che oggi appaiono obsoleti e che sono il dono che offrirei a qualunque uomo di cui mi innamorerei.
Non posso rinnegare ciò in cui credo da sempre, e pensavo anche di esserci in parte riuscita perché mi sento così diversa, cinica e a volte bastarda, ma invece ho dovuto ammettere a me stessa che è impossibile stravolgere la propria natura, ci si nasce ed è come il nostro marchio di fabbrica.
Quante volte gli ho gridato in faccia che il mondo è di quelli che, come ha fatto lui, non si fanno scrupoli morali perché la loro coscienza tace e li assolve. Non potrò mai arrivare a capirlo...non ci arrivo semplicemente perché io non sono così. 
E non è neanche tutta colpa loro, se sono fatti in quest'altro modo.

Vorrei amare in modo totale e incondizionato, ma non ci riesco...ma forse chiedo troppo a me stessa.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Caro Spider, hai centrato il fulcro: comprendere, che non vuol dire condividere, né accettare.
> E' solo tanto difficile, e credimi, mi sto impegnando a fondo, ma sono solo una donna molto limitata, una donna che possiede dei valori che oggi appaiono obsoleti e che sono il dono che offrirei a qualunque uomo di cui mi innamorerei.
> Non posso rinnegare ciò in cui credo da sempre, e pensavo anche di esserci in parte riuscita perché mi sento così diversa, cinica e a volte bastarda, ma invece ho dovuto ammettere a me stessa che è impossibile stravolgere la propria natura, ci si nasce ed è come il nostro marchio di fabbrica.
> Quante volte gli ho gridato in faccia che il mondo è di quelli che, come ha fatto lui, non si fanno scrupoli morali perché la loro coscienza tace e li assolve. Non potrò mai arrivare a capirlo...non ci arrivo semplicemente perché io non sono così.
> ...


Si si però...Diletta quei tipi lì...tu prova a farti tutta figa e uscire di casa una sera...e digli...ma che male c'è...adesso vado a farmi un giretto...

Vedi che ci pensa lui a trovare tutto il male possibile no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (8 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sì, la nostra felicità è una responsabilità esclusivamente nostra, sono assolutamente d'accordo.


Rifletto sul termine responsabilità poi ti dico.
per me la felicità dell'uomo è legata a così tante variabili che è meglio dirsi...
Nella vita avrò tot di felicità e tot di infelicità. Speriamo.


----------



## Spider (8 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Caro Spider, hai centrato il fulcro: comprendere, che non vuol dire condividere, né accettare.
> E' solo tanto difficile, e credimi, mi sto impegnando a fondo, ma sono solo una donna molto limitata, una donna che possiede dei valori che oggi appaiono obsoleti e che sono il dono che offrirei a qualunque uomo di cui mi innamorerei.
> Non posso rinnegare ciò in cui credo da sempre, e pensavo anche di esserci in parte riuscita perché mi sento così diversa, cinica e a volte bastarda, ma invece ho dovuto ammettere a me stessa che è impossibile stravolgere la propria natura, ci si nasce ed è come il nostro marchio di fabbrica.
> Quante volte gli ho gridato in faccia che il mondo è di quelli che, come ha fatto lui, non si fanno scrupoli morali perché la loro coscienza tace e li assolve. Non potrò mai arrivare a capirlo...non ci arrivo semplicemente perché io non sono così.
> ...


tranquilla diletta, è solo il post tradimento.
ci sono dentro anche io.. guarda quanti svarioni prendo.
ma va bene cosi... ti scopri solo e non nel senso di solitudine,
è come se dovessi resettare tutto, tutto te.
normale cercare una strada, una via.
magari anche strade mai percorse... 
in una forma di delirio, uno potrebbe pensare a tutto questo come una grande opportunità, un dono.
messo a nudo, ti analizzi, ti scopri,... ma anche ti evolvi, migliori.
qualcosa perdi è vero ma qualcosa inevitabilmente guadagni.
superato l'odio, la rabbia, il rancore... 
quello che è stato non sarà più...ma forse non andava bene cosi.
allora meglio che non sia più...


----------



## lunaiena (8 Ottobre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ..sai mi fa ridere chi subisce un tradimento...
> specialmente il dopo..
> non fare cosi,
> non devi più vederlo,
> ...


Sai cos'è che fa male vedere il tuo lui  che esce con un'altra..
peró chi sono io per impedirlo ... nessuno...
così lo lasciato andare....
senza scenate senza alcunché ....
lasci libera scelta ... se torna sai quanto vali per lui...
se va non valevi un cazzo quindi meglio così...
meglio star male 2 subito che 10 trascinandosi dietro cose...


----------



## Diletta (8 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sta scritto maledetto l'uomo che confida nell'uomo.
> 
> Una grandissima lezione.
> 
> ...



Sì, una grande consolazione per chi crede, un aiuto in più.
Penso spesso a quello che ha combinato Pietro, a pensarci bene l'ha fatta proprio sporca, non avrei voluto essere nei suoi panni...eppure è stato perdonato e collocato in un posto di alto rilievo...
Probabilmente è stato messo alla prova, e se avesse sgarrato un'altra volta penso che sarebbe finito male...   
Di qui una grande lezione: Gesù lo perdona, volta pagina nonostante quei tre tradimenti di fila, che non sono proprio il massimo che ci si potesse aspettare, ma Lui lo sapeva, che essendo quell'altro umano, avrebbe potuto combinare la super cazzata.
Poi, però, penso che proprio perché era Dio per Lui era più facile...


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, una grande consolazione per chi crede, un aiuto in più.
> Penso spesso a quello che ha combinato Pietro, a pensarci bene l'ha fatta proprio sporca, non avrei voluto essere nei suoi panni...eppure è stato perdonato e collocato in un posto di alto rilievo...
> Probabilmente è stato messo alla prova, e se avesse sgarrato un'altra volta penso che sarebbe finito male...
> Di qui una grande lezione: Gesù lo perdona, volta pagina nonostante quei tre tradimenti di fila, che non sono proprio il massimo che ci si potesse aspettare, ma Lui lo sapeva, che essendo quell'altro umano, avrebbe potuto combinare la super cazzata.
> *Poi, però, penso che proprio perché era Dio per Lui era più facile*...


Beh sì, qualche piccolo vantaggio certe posizioni lo danno....


----------



## Spider (8 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Beh sì, qualche piccolo vantaggio certe posizioni lo danno....


indubbiamente!!!!:up:


----------



## Diletta (8 Ottobre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> tranquilla diletta, è solo il post tradimento.
> ci sono dentro anche io.. guarda quanti svarioni prendo.
> ma va bene cosi... ti scopri solo e non nel senso di solitudine,
> è come se dovessi resettare tutto, tutto te.
> ...



E lo vedo che ci sei dentro anche tu...
Come facciamo?
Sì, lo so che è una opportunità da cogliere, non tornerei indietro per niente al mondo, e non solo per il fattore "ignoranza" che fa rima con presa per il culo...
So che mi dovevo evolvere, non andava bene come ero, ma cavolo, quanto dolore...
Mi chiedo anche se supereremo mai l'odio, brutta parola, ma sappiamo che esiste.
O se un sottile tormento ci resterà dentro e non mi piacerebbe affatto...


----------



## Diletta (8 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si si però...Diletta quei tipi lì...tu prova a farti tutta figa e uscire di casa una sera...e digli...ma che male c'è...adesso vado a farmi un giretto...
> 
> Vedi che ci pensa lui a trovare tutto il male possibile no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:




...ma vedi come vanno certe cose: ora lui mi appare stranamente rassegnato, cosa che non ho mai visto in lui.
Come se sapesse che non sarebbe proprio remoto...
In fondo, penserà che sono umana anch'io...
Ed è un bene che lo pensi


----------

